# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Χειμάρρα [Hertha, Heimara]

## xara

Αυτή την ώρα βλέπω στον ALPHA, ενα πολύ καλό ρεπορτάζ, σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του ΕΓ ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ, πρώην SS HERTHA, που έγινε στη περιοχή των Ν. Στύρων το 1947, με τους 391 νεκρούς.

----------


## xara

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για να βρω θέματα σχετικά με το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ, βρήκα ενα πολύ καλο site, που ανεφέρεται σε όλα τα μεγάλα ναυάγια επιβατηγών πλοίων, της νεώτερης Ελλάδας, στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες.
http://www.koutouzis.gr/navagia-megala.htm

ΤΟ  «ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ»

Το σημείο του ναυαγίου
Αλήθεια, οι μεγάλες αυτές ναυτικές τραγωδίες, οφείλονται σε ανθρώπινες αβλεψίες η σε άλλους παράγοντες;

----------


## k_chris

POU NA VREIS AKRH 

PES PWS OLA SYNBALOUN KAI LIGO PERISSOTERO H AN8RWPINH BLAKEIA

----------


## triad

Aντικείμενα που ανελκύθηκαν από το ιστορικό ναυάγιο του ατμόπλοιου «Χειμάρα», το οποίο βυθίστηκε πριν από 59 χρόνια, θα παρουσιαστούν για πρώτη φορά στο Ζάππειο Μέγαρο, παράλληλα με την Έκθεση Κειμηλίων του Τιτανικού. 

Το ναυάγιο έχει μείνει στην Ιστορία ως « ο Τιτανικός της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας». Στις 18 Ιανουαρίου του 1947 ώρα 08:30 το πρωί, το «Χειμάρα» με 544 επιβάτες και 86 άνδρες πλήρωμα απέπλευσε από τη Θεσσαλονίκη με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. 

Στις 04:10 το πρωί της 19ης Ιανουαρίου του 1947 το «Χειμάρα» προσέκρουσε στης βραχονησίδες Βερδούγια ενώ έπλεε στον Νότιο Ευβοϊκό κόλπο. Η σφοδρή πρόσκρουση προκάλεσε εισροή υδάτων από τα ύφαλα του πλοίου και σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο πηδάλιό του με αποτέλεσμα να παραμείνει ακυβέρνητο, παρασυρόμενο από τα ισχυρά ρεύματα που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή. Το πλήρωμα του πλοίου δεν φρόντισε να διατηρήσει την τάξη κατά την εγκατάλειψη του σκάφους που έγινε τελείως ανεξέλεγκτα. Αν και το επιβατηγό ατμόπλοιο βυθίστηκε μιάμιση ώρα μετά την πρόσκρουση και σε απόσταση μόλις ενός μιλίου από την Αγία Μαρίνα, ο πανικός που επικράτησε κατά την εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου, το φοβερό ψύχος και τα ισχυρά θαλάσσια ρεύματα της περιοχής είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα να χάσουν τη ζωή τους τουλάχιστον 383 άνθρωποι, ανάμεσά τους πολλές γυναίκες και παιδιά. 


Τα εγκαίνια της νέας πτέρυγας της έκθεσης θα πραγματοποιηθούν την Πέμπτη 19 Ιανουαρίου στις 20:00 από τον Δήμαρχο Ραφήνας Ανδρέα Κεχαγιόγλου, παρουσία επιζώντων του ναυαγίου που θα δουν για πρώτη φορά κειμήλια από το πλοίο που πριν από 59 χρόνια σφράγισε για πάντα τη ζωή τους. O Δήμος της Ραφήνας υποστήριξε την ομάδα δυτών του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη να ανελκύσουν τα ευρήματα. 

Η έκθεση θα διαρκέσει μέχρι και τις 28 Φεβρουαρίου του 2006.

ΠΗΓΗ:www.in.gr

----------


## Georgios

> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για να βρω θέματα σχετικά με το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ, βρήκα ενα πολύ καλο site, που ανεφέρεται σε όλα τα μεγάλα ναυάγια επιβατηγών πλοίων, της νεώτερης Ελλάδας, στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες.
> http://www.koutouzis.gr/navagia-megala.htm
> 
> ΤΟ «ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ»
> 
> Το σημείο του ναυαγίου
> Αλήθεια, οι μεγάλες αυτές ναυτικές τραγωδίες, οφείλονται σε ανθρώπινες αβλεψίες η σε άλλους παράγοντες;


 
ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΑΡΑ 

ΣΥΝΤΟΜΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΑΓΩΔΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΣ.
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΡΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΦΟΡΤΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΡΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΑΡΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΑ ΛΑΘΗ.

Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## vassilisman

eixa paei stin ekthesi, eixan liga antikeimena apo to XEIMARRA. eixan episis kai apo to Elli kai to Βρετανικό

----------


## xara

S/S HERTHA. Foto fr&aring;n Bernt Andersson samling. 
Φωτογραφία του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ ως ΧΕΡΤΑ απο το http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hertha_1905.htm οπου μπορείτε να δείτε την ιστορία του άτυχου πλοίου.

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Παναγία μου, μα πού χωρούσαν εκεί μέσα (αναφέρομαι στη φωτογραφία) 600 άνθρωποι;

----------


## Rocinante

Καπτακωστα με 82 μετρα μηκος και 10 πλατος το 1947 μαλλον και μεγαλο θα φανταζε στην κατεστραμενη Ελλαδα. Θυμησου τα "χρυση αμμος" τις διαστασεις που ειχαν και τον κοσμο που μετεφεραν?

----------


## woodaki

Γνωριζει κανεις τις συντεταγμενες του ναυαγιου????

----------


## mastrokostas

Με σκάφος μπορώ να σε παω ακριβώς απο πάνω ,αλλά συντεταγμένες ..........
Για ποιον λόγο τις θέλεις  επιτρέπετε??

----------


## woodaki

Το ελεγα σε ενα συναδελφο μου μια μερα που εχει σκαφακι και βγαινει για ψαρεμα... και απο τοτε φαγωθηκε... να μαθει που ειναι ... λογικα θα το θεωρει καλο ψαροτοπι... Για πες που περιπου ειναι μπας και ηρεμησει καθολου!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι στη θέση 38&#176; 10,59' Β 24&#176; 05,88' Α σύμφωνα με την Αγγελία προς ναυτιλομένους 124 του 2004 (μπορείς να τη δεις σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/may04/0504.pdf στη σελίδα 9 του αρχείου pdf).
Αλλά πρέπει να δείξεις στο συνάδελφο και τις συνημμένες στην αγγελία σημειώσεις σαν αυτή παρακάτω.
gr0504_2.jpg

*ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ το ψάρεμα και κάθε υποβρύχια δραστηριότητα 300 μέτρα γύρω από το ναυάγιο.* Και δεν το βρίσκω παράλογο, στο κάτω κάτω έχει πάρει κόσμο μαζί του, αξίζει ο σεβασμός που δείχνουμε σε ένα νεκροταφείο.

Δηλαδή το ναυάγιο βρίσκεται κάπου εδώ έχω μετατρέψει τις συντεταγμένες από ED50 σε WGS84 και για αυτό βλέπετε διαφορετικές συντεταγμένες στη δορυφορική φωτογραφία αφού αυτή είναι με συντεταγμένες WGS84.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_THE STORY OF HEIMARA_

To start with true history, the _Heimara_ (spelled with one "r" in English) mentioned here is not the first Greek ship with this name. There was another one before World War II that will be described elsewhere
_____________________________

The ship _Heimara_ had a short history in Greek waters. As listed in Miramar:



> Single Ship Report for "5602449" 
> IDNo: 5602449 Year: 1905 Name: HERTHA Launch Date: 
> Type: Passenger ship Date of completion: 6.05 Flag: DEU Keel: 
> 
> Tons: 1257 Link: 
> DWT: 
> Yard No: 547 Length overall: 
> Ship Design: 
> LPP: 76.3 Country of build: 
> ...


The loss of *Heimara* in 1947 was one of the most tragic maritime accident in the Greek history. It shocked the Greeks back then and, in the very last ten years, it let the new generation ponder again and reexamine the causes of the sinking. A TV show plus several (poorly written) articles by non-experts presented a view that attracted sympathy (_as it should have_) without analyzing the situation of the accident and especially the true capabilities of the ship involved.

First, *Heimara* was not a _sapiokaravo_, vessel unworthy of travel._ Heimara_ was 42 years old when she sunk on 1947, an age that was not unusual in Greek shipping practice at that time. Many other passenger ships had traveled or would travel much longer (as for example *Moschanthi* or *Glaros*). Second, _Heimara_ was built as _Hertha_ in Germany and was one of the sturdiest and most beloved pre-war ships in Northern Germany, mostly in Baltic Sea around Rueggen island and all the way to Bornholm, the eastern most island of Denmark.

*Hertha* and her sisters belonged to the _Stettin Lines_ in the Rueggen area. 
I highly recommend to those who care, to buy the recent German book



> Dampfschiffe. Braeunlich, J&uuml;rgen F.: Baederdampfer auf der Ostsee (Die Reederei Braeunlich und ihre Flotte) 
> Hamburg, Koehler 1999.


They will admire the progress of the _Stettin Lines_ in the Rueggen area. The illustrated book comes with 214 pages that describe the pretty ships that served the area. 

*Odin* and *Hertha* were the first and oldest... They were beauties... Here they are shown off Hook's Terrace in Stettin (today's Szczecin of Poland). The picture was taken from Claus Broder Hansen's book Passenger Liners from Germany: 1816-1990, (Schiffer Publishing Co, West Chester, PA, 1991). *Hertha*, right, was slightly bigger than Odin. *Hertha* provided service between Stettin and Trelleborg all the way to Bornholm. After train service reached Rueggen, _Hertha_ remained in Ruegen service whereas Odin was ent to the East Prussian service.

Odin and Hertha 1909.jpg

*Hertha's/Heimara's* technical data have been described already. She was built in _Stettiner Oderwerke_ at Stettin, Germany (now Szczecin in Poland) and was completed in June 1905. She was one of the first ships of the _Stettiner DG J.F.Braunlich mbH_, in Stettin, Germany. She had a tonnage of 1,257, that is a reasonable (if not big for coastal ships of those days) size. Her length was 76.3 m and her width was 10.3. Most importantly, _she had a service speed of 16 knots_ and a maximum speed of 17.6 knots. It capacity was 625 passengers in one class (no cabins), typical of all old northern European boats that did day travel between fashionable ports and islands.

As described before, she did the trade in the old Pommeranien, mostly in Usedom and Swinemuende, and the island of Rueggen. If not familiar with this area, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usedom. I visited this area of Ahlbeck of Ostvorpommern, Germany on the Baltic Sea, about 8 years ago. In the summer they are wonderful areas for vacation and the Germans adore to spend time there. There are dunes and wide sandy beaches, but also strong afternoon winds, even in the summer, so the ships of the Stettiner Lines were very strong...

_Hertha_ remained in Stettin's hands from 1905 to 1942 and surprisingly enough she survived World War II ... She was then a prize of war given to England in 1945 and then to the Greek Government, that renamed her _Heimara_. She was brought down to Greece in 1946 and _was first placed in the route Thessaloniki-Athens_. 

The loss of _Heimara_ has been described rather well... Photographs of the ship as *Heimara* are exceedingly difficult to find as she was Greek for just one year... The only known picture is that presented in Koutouzis' Web site and repeated by all Greek newspapers in teh last few years... It does not give the complete picture.

Here are then a few photographs and postcards of _Hertha/Heimara_ that -except for one- are unearthed for the first time.

First, a pre-World War I postcard showing her full of passengers. 

Hertha0.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A few more postacrds and other pictures show Hertha's beauty

Here she is in full speed, while the second shows her at Stettin. The third one shows her interior.
Hertha5.jpg
Hertha2.jpgHertha3.jpg

Also a real postcard and then the same as a water color painted by Willy Stoewer.  
Hertha8.jpg

The loss of *Heimara* in 1947 was one of the most tragic maritime accident in the Greek history. It shocked the Greeks back then and, in the very last ten years, it let the new generation ponder again and reexamine the causes of the sinking.

here is the only known picture of _Heimara_ which I have tried to retouch by using more sepia color in order to approximate it to an early _Hertha_ picture.

Heimara.jpgHertha11.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Heimara. Part 3

*When _Heimara_ came to Greece she belonged to the Greek Government and had not transferred yet to a commercial venture. In the fateful accident, the ship under Captain Belinis was taking the inner route coming from Thessaloniki and going south to Piraeus. She had stopped in Chalkida at midnight of Saturday, January 19, 1947 and left at 2:30 am on Sunday morning. By about 4:05 am she was about 2 miles south of Kavaliani island in a very narrow path between Styra and the northern coast of Marathon bay, almost exactly where today's Aghia Marina is. The area was full of mines and only a very narrow path had been cleaned. See the map below.

Heimarra map.jpg

What happened is best described by the headlines and text of _Eleutheria_ of January 21, 1947.

Heimarra 1  012147.jpg
Heimarra 2 012147.jpg

Heimarra 4  012147.jpgHeimarra 3 012147.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Heimara. Part 4

*_Heimara_ hit a mine at 4:05 am just about 2 miles south of Kavaliani island.  The explosions raised the vessel, electricity was shut off and steam ran everywhere. Captain Belinis was unable to beach the ship in a proximate islet. Thus, there was a large number of deaths.

The first boat that arrived on the site at 8:00 am (!) was "Exei o Theos". The  photographs below show survivors on the boat as well as the  _Heimara

_Heimarra 8  012147.jpgHeimarra 7  012147.jpg

Heimarra 6  012147.jpg

_MODERN VERSIONS OF THE ACCIDENT_

Several modern versions of the _Heimara_ tragedy have appeared in the Greek press and TV in the last few years. In 2004 or 2005, divers were able to reach the ship and bring back various relics that were displayed at Zappeion in 2006.

You will be able to read some of the newest articls in the following:

http://www.sansimera.gr/archive/arti...arra_shipwreck
http://www.huts.gr/forums/showthread.php?t=2442&page=2
http://www.spitoskylo.gr/2008/10/09/buykavalliani/
http://www.servitoros.gr/evia/view.php/8/
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...04/2007_223285

I will quote an eyewitness account from _Kathimerini_ of April 14, 2007




> Μεταξύ των επιζώντων του μοιραίου «Χειμάρρα» που βυθίστηκε στις 20 Iανουαρίου του 1947 στον Eυβοϊκό, ήταν και ο πρώην δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης Ντίνος Κοσμόπουλος, ο οποίος μίλησε στην «Κ» για την περιπέτεια που έζησε τότε, 19 ετών, ως πρωτοετής φοιτητής της Νομικής.
> 
> 
> «Θυμάμαι ότι κατέβαινα στην Αθήνα, για να συναντήσω τον πατέρα μου. Ηταν χειμώνας και η θάλασσα ήταν παγωμένη. Δεν είχε θαλασσοταραχή, μόνο λίγο κύμα. Η πρόσκρουση έγινε γύρω στις 4 τα ξημερώματα, οπότε επικρατούσε πλήρες σκοτάδι. Το βαπόρι δεν βάστηξε ούτε μια ώρα. Το πλήρωμα τα είχε χάσει, ενώ δεν υπήρχαν και τα ανάλογα σωστικά μέσα. Πήδηξα στη θάλασσα όταν άρχισε να μπατάρει. Δεν θα ξεχάσω τη νεκρική σιγή που επικράτησε για ένα λεπτό όταν το πλοίο εξαφανίστηκε από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Μετά άρχισαν τα ουρλιαχτά. Αλλοι δεν είχαν σωσίβια, άλλοι δεν ήξεραν κολύμπι. Βρήκα ένα μεγάλο σανίδι και κατάφερα να επιπλεύσω κολυμπώντας 7 με 9 ώρες. Μαζί μας ήταν και μία Αγγλίδα στρατιωτική νοσοκόμα, η οποία επέζησε από το ναυάγιο αλλά έξι μήνες μετά αρρώστησε από πνευμονία και δυστυχώς πέθανε...
> 
> 
> Μας μάζεψαν κάτι καΐκια από τη Ραφήνα και μας πήγαν στα Στύρα Ευβοίας, όπου μας φιλοξένησαν κάποιοι καλοί άνθρωποι με τους οποίους κράτησα επαφή για κάμποσο καιρό. Τις πρώτες ώρες, το σπίτι μου και η γειτονιά μου με έκλαιγαν, γιατί θεωρούσαν ότι είχα πνιγεί. Ευτυχώς, αν και ήταν μια δύσκολη στιγμή της ζωής μου, δεν μου άφησε σημάδια. Απλώς, αναπόφευκτα κάθε φορά που ακούω για κάποιο ναυάγιο, δεν μπορώ παρά να θυμηθώ εκείνες τις στιγμές»...
> 
> 
> Ο κ. Κοσμόπουλος θυμάται ακόμα με συγκίνηση τη στιγμή που χτύπησε την πόρτα του στο δημαρχείο Θεσσαλονίκης μια κυρία από τη Φλώρινα. «Είχαν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια από το ναυάγιο όταν αντίκρισα αυτήν τη γυναίκα που διασώθηκε μαζί μου. Είχε κρατηθεί από ένα βαρέλι και μετά την πήραμε στην ίδια σανίδα. Εκατσε στο γραφείο μου και θυμηθήκαμε την περιπέτεια που ζήσαμε. Ηταν συγκινητικό»...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Preparation for the trial of the responsible for the _Heimara_ tragedy. March 3, 1947.

19470319 Heimara.jpg

Two very rare advertisements of the _Heimara_ schedule in the cold winter months of 1947. Until now, I had never encountered such ads with schedules for this ship. Both of them are for Thessaloniki. From January 4 and 18, 1947

19470104 EETS.jpg19470118 EETS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Two very rare advertisements of the _Heimara_ schedule in the cold winter months of 1947. Until now, I had never encountered such ads with schedules for this ship. Both of them are for Thessaloniki. From January 4 and 18, 1947
> 
> 19470104 EETS.jpg19470118 EETS.jpg


Great Nicholas excellent!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is the only known picture of _Heimara_ which I have tried to retouch by using more sepia color in order to approximate it to an early _Hertha_ picture.


I have now found a better quality picture of _Heimara_. It comes from the (post-sinking) January 21, 1947 _Embros_.

Heimara Jan 21 1947.jpg

Here is also the last list of schedules published in _Eleutheria_ on Saturday January 18, 1947, one day before _Heimara's_ sinking. It was advertising her next departure on Wednesday, January 22, 1947 again for Thessaoloniki. It was not to be...

19470118Sat Heimara last.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am now uploading more information about the sinking of _Heimara_

Here is _Embros'_ cover page of January 21, 1947

19470121 HEIMARA .jpg

And now a magnified version of important new information from this newspaper of January 21, 1947.

19470121 Heimara1.jpg
19470121 Heimara2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I am now uploading more information about the sinking of _Heimara_.  Here is _Embros'_ cover page of January 21, 1947
> 19470121 HEIMARA .jpg


A magnified version of additional important new information from this newspaper of January 21, 1947.  Notice the mention of the corvette  _Patrai_ that was close to the sinking a few hours after the accident (_Patrai_  will be discussed in another thread soon) as well as the requests of  _Korytsa_ and _Eleni_.

19470121 Heimara3.jpg
19470121 Heimara4.jpg
19470121 Heimara5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is additional information from _Embros_ of January 22, 1947. This article blames the captain of the first small boat _Ehei of Theos_ that went to the site of the sinking for not getting rid of his freight to take more passengers

19470122 Heimara1.jpg
19470122 Heimara2.jpg

The same day, January 22, 1947, _Embros_ had an excellent editorial written by one of the leading journalists of the 20th century, Nikolaos Ventiris, who was the general editor of the newspaper.

His statement "Greece is a bit of a Heimara" remained in history...

19470122 Heimara3.jpg
19470122 Heimara4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_A Personal Reflection.

_I was not born when the sinking of _Heimara_ took place. But I remember it all my life as the biggest and most tragic maritime accident in Greece... I first read about it from a 1949 Almanac (Kazamias) that was talking about the accident. And when I was asking my father, he would depict a terrible sinking, a _nauagio_ that shook the whole country... I was nine years old when the TAE airplane fell on Mount Dirfys. These two events took place in the general space of Evoia and both created a bad feeling about this state (_nomos_). I would never take a ferry to Styra because I was subconsciously afraid that the _Erinyes of Heimara_ would follow me... And I did not follow my primary school to Stena, Evoias for our annual excursion, 'cause it was just too close to where TAE fell...

But all these years, _Heimara_ was a very cloudy, very foggy _incident_ for me. It was far away, it was something that happened during the (civil) war and who knows what the conditions of travel were then... But a few years ago I realized that _Heimara_ was _Hertha_, one of my old time favorite ships, a ship with which my maternal grandfather (who studied in G&#246;ttingen where he received his doctorate in 1903) had traveled in Northern Germany and had sent postcards back to Greece, to his German mother. I had two of these postcards (they have been uploaded here). So, _Heimara_ was  a more immediate affair for me and I had to learn more...

Over the past three months (thank you Ari) I have researched every aspect of this ship, its arrival in Greece and its tragic loss... And now I know....  At age 40+ she was still a good ship, a great warrior and a true passenger carrier... So, now the  _Heimara nauagio_ is a important page of Greek maritime history but it is not any more a cloudy event... I wonder what would have happened to Heimara hadn't she sunk... probably she would have gone around another 10, maybe 15 years, like _Teti_, like _Elsi_, even like _Moschanthi (although Moschanthi was an ugly duckling in front of the princess that was Heimara).

_So, reading these article about her sinking and the drowning of all these people, _I have come to a closure_, very much as I have come to a closure with the demise of _Olympia_ that, entering the Souez canal, has entered _Aheron_, the _gates of Hades_ from which she will not return.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_THE VOYAGES OF HEIMARA AS A GREEK PASSENGER SHIP_

I mentioned before that the demise of _Heimara_ on a voyage from Thessaloniki to Piraeus had left many of us with the idea that she an one-route ship, that she was "demoted" to that "easy route" as she was a _sapiokaravo_ (as modern, ignorant journalists who have read nothing about her want to say).

But her short stay in Greece was full of surprises... Here is a nice summary of some of her routes, frankly, all over the country!

_THE SCHEDULES OF HEIMARA: PART 1_

--- October 12, 1946: To Chios and Mytilene and to Thessaloniki
--- October 19, 1946: To Thessaloniki
--- November 23, 1946: To Thessaloniki
--- December 3, 1946: To Syros, Tenos, Mykonos, Ikaria, Vathy Samou, Karlovasi, then the next day to Volos, Thessaloniki
--- December 14, 1946: To Thessaloniki and then to Chios and Mytilene

19461012 EETS.jpg19461019 EETS.jpg19461123 EESA.jpg

19461203 EETS.jpg19461214 EEAS.jpg

--- January 4, 1947: To Thessaloniki

--- January 18, 1947: To Thessaloniki (the swan song)

19470104 EETS.jpg19470118 EETS.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Stemming from the sinking of _Heimara_, on January 23, 1947 _Eleutheria_ published a short article about other passenger ship sinkings in the Greek seas.

19470123 Ell Nauagia1.jpg
19470123 Ell Nauagia2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

First on March 19, 1947

19470319 Heimara.jpg

November 20, 1947

19481120 Heimara1.jpg
19481120 Heimara2.jpg

November 23, 1947               .                   November 26, 1947
19481123 Heimara.jpg 19481126 Heimara.jpg

November 27, 1947
19481127 Heimara.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

November 28, 1947

First _Eleu0eria_
19481128 Heimara.jpg

Then _Embros
_19481128 Heimara2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

!!!!!!!!!!!!
Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό τα λέει όλα , ότι άλλο θα είναι επανάληψη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A collage of pre-World War II photos and postcards of _Hertha_.

Hertha collage.jpg

Not much of a change...
_Hertha_ in 1925, _Heimara_ in 1945

HerthHeim.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αλλιευμένη κάπου στο ιστο-διάστημα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μια έγχρωμη καρτ ποσταλ του πλοίου ως HERTHA.

Heimara as hERTHA.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αλλιευμένη κάπου στο ιστο-διάστημα μια έγχρωμη καρτ ποσταλ του πλοίου ως HERTHA.
> 
> Heimara as hERTHA.jpg


Thanks for this. Wonderful!  N

----------


## mastrokostas

Το ναυάγιο έχει γίνει πολύ κοντά στα νησιά Μπερνούνια όπως τα λένε οι ντόπιο ψαράδες ,η Βερδουνια κατά τους χάρτες .Ο πατέρας μου διηγείται ότι την βραδιά εκείνη ο μόνος που είδε το ναυάγιο ήταν ο μπάρμπα Νίκος ο φαροφύλακας που υπήρχε τότε στο μεγάλο νησί Μπερντουνη .Διέθετε μια μικρή βάρκα με κουπιά και λέγετε ότι αυτός ειδοποίησε πρώτος για βοήθεια ,και μετά προσπάθησε να σώσει τους ναυαγούς με την μικρή του βάρκα .Oταν έφτασε εκεί ομως, προσπάθησαν να μπουν μέσα στον πανικό τους πάρα πολλοί ναυαγοί ,με αποτέλεσμα σχεδόν να μπατάρει η βάρκα .Παρ όλα αυτά έκανε ότι μπορούσε .
Για μέρες η θάλασσα ξερνούσε πτώματα .Σε κάθε αγκάλη υπήρχαν δεκάδες πτώματα ,όπου οι ψαράδες άνοιγαν πρόχειρους τάφους ,και τους έθαβαν .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ναυάγιο έχει γίνει πολύ κοντά στα νησιά Μπερνούνια όπως τα λένε οι ντόπιο ψαράδες ,η Βερδουνια κατά τους χάρτες .Ο πατέρας μου διηγείται ότι την βραδιά εκείνη ο μόνος που είδε το ναυάγιο ήταν ο μπάρμπα Νίκος ο φαροφύλακας που υπήρχε τότε στο μεγάλο νησί Μπερντουνη .Διέθετε μια μικρή βάρκα με κουπιά και λέγετε ότι αυτός ειδοποίησε πρώτος για βοήθεια ,και μετά προσπάθησε να σώσει τους ναυαγούς με την μικρή του βάρκα .Oταν έφτασε εκεί ομως, προσπάθησαν να μπουν μέσα στον πανικό τους πάρα πολλοί ναυαγοί ,με αποτέλεσμα σχεδόν να μπατάρει η βάρκα .Παρ όλα αυτά έκανε ότι μπορούσε .
> Για μέρες η θάλασσα ξερνούσε πτώματα .Σε κάθε αγκάλη υπήρχαν δεκάδες πτώματα ,όπου οι ψαράδες άνοιγαν πρόχειρους τάφους ,και τους έθαβαν .


_Roi_ _Baudoin_ has kindly sent me a short article entitled "*Xeimarra: I xameni ali0eia*". It was written by his students at TEE Rafinas. It contains an interview with a surviving passenger, Mr Stamatis Nikolaides, and with captain Dimitris Moutsatsos.

_Antoni, I hope you will agree to upload it here some day. N_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Nicholas Peppas, απορώ αν στην σημερινή Ελλάδα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που να ενδιαφέρονται για το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα".*

Ένα απλό παράδειγμα είναι αυτό το άρθρο για το *"Χειμάρρα".*
Το άρθρο γράφτηκε πριν από δύο χρόνια από τους μαθητές του *2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας* *¶ννα Κυρτζαλίδου*, *Γιολάντα Πρέντζα, Ζακελίνη Βλάχου, Μαρίνα Λεφέβρ και Νίκο Πολύζο σε συνεργασία με την εκπαιδευτικό Ειρήνη Ντέρτσου (φιλόλογο)* και εμένα.
Οι μαθητές παρακολουθούσαν τότε την Β' τάξη του 1ου Κύκλου της ειδικότητας του Σχεδιασμού Εσωτερικών Χώρων του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας.
Η περιβαλλοντική ομάδα του σχολείου μας συμμετείχε στο Εθνικό Θεματικό Δίκτυο *"ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ"* που συντονίζεται από το *Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας.* 

Το άρθρο αποτελεί μια σύνοψη όσων μας είπε *ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος* στις συναντήσεις που είχαμε μαζί του στο καφενείο της Ευτυχίας στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Μία μάλιστα από τις συντεύξεις αυτές έχει βιντεοσκοπηθεί.
Ο αγαπημένος μας καπετάνιος, *ο Δημήτρης ο Μουτσάτσος*, "ταξίδεψε" πέρισυ για ένα μακρινό ταξίδι.
Ένα παράπονο που μας εξέφρασε πολλές φορές είναι ότι οι μνήμες και τα βιώματά του για τα λιμάνια, τη θάλασσα, τα καΐκια θα χάνονταν όταν θα έφευγε για μακριά.
Συνεντεύξεις του είχαν πάρει αρκετές.
Αλλά αυτός αυτό που ήθελε ήταν να γραφτεί ένα βιβλίο που να τα περικλείει όλα αυτά.
Εμείς έχουμε αρκετές κασέτες με καταγεγραμένο υλικό (ηχητικά) από τις συναντήσεις μας μαζί του.
Σίγουρα έχουν και άλλοι πολλοί.
Μακάρι κάποτε να εκδοθεί το βιβλίο που τόσο επιθυμούσε.

Και τώρα πάμε στο άρθρο των μαθητών που κανείς δεν δέχτηκε να δημοσιεύσει.
Μεταξύ άλλων απυθυνθήκαμε και στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"*, το οποίο έκανε μια τιμητική αναφορά στη δουλειά των παιδιών για την περιβαλλοντική ομάδα (το άρθρο γράφτηκε στα πλαίσια του *Προγράμματος Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης* με τίτλο *"Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας"*), αλλά το άρθρο δεν το δημοσίευσε.

Το ανεβάζουμε για πρώτη φορά εδώ σ' αυτό το forum.
Αν θέλετε πείτε μας τη γνώμη σας.
Θα θέλαμε να το διαβάσετε.

Εκ μέρους των μαθητών, της Ειρήνης Ντέτσου και αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον *Δη**μήτρη Μουτσάτσο* το άρθρο *"Χειμάρρα: η "θαμμένη" αλήθεια."*


*Χειμάρρα:* 

*Η «θαμμένη» αλήθεια*  


Η αφορμή για να ξεκινήσουμε να ψάχνουμε για το ναυάγιο του «Χειμάρα» μας δόθηκε από την εκπομπή «Μηχανή του Χρόνου» του καναλιού «ALPHA». Μας παρακίνησε το ενδιαφέρον γιατί ποτέ δεν είχαμε ακούσει για το ναυάγιο αυτό, αν και είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ναυάγια που έχουν γίνει στην Ελλάδα.


Αποφασίσαμε, λοιπόν, ως αρχή να βρούμε στοιχεία από παλιές εφημερίδες και ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά. Και αφού βρήκαμε τα στοιχεία, διαπιστώσαμε ότι δεν υπήρχε μία και μόνη εκδοχή για το ναυάγιο και τις αιτίες που το προκάλεσαν, αλλά πολλές και διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους, όπως:
·«Το πλοίο χτύπησε σε νάρκη» 
·«Το πλοίο βρήκε σε ξέρα» 
·«Έγινε έκρηξη»
·«Στο πλοίο ταξίδευε ένας μικρός αριθμός πολιτικών κρατουμένων»
·«Στο πλοίο ταξίδευε ένας μεγάλος αριθμός πολιτικών κρατουμένων»
·«Οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι ταξίδευαν δεμένοι»
· «Υπήρχαν θύματα από τους πυροβολισμούς που έριξαν οι χωροφύλακες»

Καθώς οι απόψεις που διαβάσαμε για τα θέματα αυτά ήταν πολλές και συχνά αντιφατικές μεταξύ τους, τα ερωτήματα μας γίνονταν ολοένα και περισσότερα. Ποια είναι η αλήθεια, γιατί την κρύβουν και γιατί δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές για το ναυάγιο αυτό, ανάλογες με τον αριθμό των θυμάτων του;
Έτσι, πήραμε την απόφαση να πάρουμε συνέντευξη από έναν επιζώντα του ναυαγίου, *τον κύριο Σταμάτη Νικολαΐδη,* ο οποίος είχε επισκεφτεί τη Ραφήνα, πριν από λίγα χρόνια. Όμως, αυτό δεν ήταν και τόσο εύκολο. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι αρκετά μεγάλος σε ηλικία, γεγονός που δυσκόλευε την προσπάθεια μας, καθώς σκεφτήκαμε ότι θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα επώδυνο να ζητήσουμε από έναν άνθρωπο τέτοιας ηλικίας να ξαναζήσει μέσα από το ταξίδι της μνήμης την εμπειρία του ναυαγίου.


Ναυάγιο Χειμάρα.jpg


Σταμάτης Νικολαΐδης.jpg

Τη φωτογραφία αυτή τη βρήκαμε στην καφετέρια *«LA SERRA»* της Ραφήνας. Αναφέρεται ότι την έδωσε ο ίδιος ο κύριος Νικολαΐδης στον ιδιοκτήτη της καφετέριας, τον κύριο Χαχολάκη. Στη φωτογραφία απεικονίζεται η άφιξη ναυαγών στη Ραφήνα την επόμενη ημέρα του ναυαγίου. Στο κέντρο ο Σταμάτης Νικολαϊδης. 

Για το λόγο αυτό στραφήκαμε σε έναν κάτοικο της Ραφήνας, *τον κύριο Δημήτρη Μουτσάτσο,* παλιό καπετάνιο σε πεζότρατες, ανεμότρατες και γρι-γρι, αλλά και πρόεδρο της Ομοσπονδίας Επαγγελματιών Αλιέων Περιφέρειας Αττικής και Νήσων. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός, ιδιαίτερα γνωστός και αγαπητός εδώ στη Ραφήνα, αποκαλείται από όλους ως «ο Καπετάνιος». Και πραγματικά ο άνθρωπος αυτός μας βοήθησε και μας διαφώτισε σε πολλά ζητήματα, καθώς όχι μόνο έχει περάσει σχεδόν όλη του τη ζωή στο λιμάνι, αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι την επόμενη μέρα του ναυαγίου ήταν εκεί στα ανοιχτά της Αγίας Μαρίνας. 
Σε όλη τη συζήτησή μας με τον καπετάνιο φαινόταν έντονα η συγκίνησή του, τα μάτια του έτρεμαν και απέφευγε να μας κοιτάζει στα μάτια. Αυτό πάθαμε κι εμείς …. Συγκινηθήκαμε μόνο και μόνο που προσπαθήσαμε να νιώσουμε τον πόνο αυτών των ανθρώπων. Μάθαμε, όμως, την αλήθεια....! 


Ο καπετάνιος και ο ιμαθητές.JPG

Ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος με τους μαθητές.

Το πρώτο πράγμα που μας ενδιέφερε να μάθουμε ήταν τις συνθήκες του ναυαγίου. Γνωρίζαμε ήδη ότι το *«Χειμάρρα»,* στις 18 Ιανουαρίου 1947, ανήμερα του Αγίου Αθανασίου, αναχωρούσε στις 08:30 το πρωΐ για το δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκη-Βόλος-Χαλκίδα-Πειραιάς. Αν και ήταν ένα πλοίο ήδη 42 ετών, θεωρείτο ότι ήταν από τα καλύτερα πλοία που εκτελούσαν δρομολόγια εκείνη τη δύσκολη εποχή μετά τον πόλεμο, κατά τη διάρκεια του οποίου είχαν χαθεί τα περισσότερα από τα πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. Ο καπετάνιος μας διηγήθηκε : «Εκείνη την ημέρα είχε ομίχλη και παγωνιά, ήταν χιονιάς, δεν έβλεπες τη μύτη σου. Το βαπόρι περνούσε ανάμεσα στην ακτή της Αττικής και το νησί Χαρακωτό (μεταξύ Αγίας Μαρίνας και Νέων Στύρων), ένα ξερονήσι που δεν απέχει από την κοντινή στεριά περισσότερο από 400 μέτρα. Ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου δεν υπολόγισε την ξέρα του νησιού, δηλαδή τον ύφαλο. Το πλοίο ανοιγόταν με το μπούσουλα. Το πιο μεγάλο από τα νησιά είχε επάνω του ένα φανάρι, ένα φάρο. Αυτός ο φάρος , της παλιάς εποχής, δεν φαινόταν καλά. Κι έτσι, δεν το πρόσεξε καλά ο καπετάνιος, πέρασε πολύ κοντά και το κάτω σημείο του βαποριού χτύπησε σε ύφαλο. Ο καπετάνιος μας είπε, επίσης, για τις συνθήκες που επικράτησαν με το που χτύπησε το πλοίο στον ύφαλο: «Αφού χτύπησε το πλοίο, άρχισαν τα νερά να μπαίνουν μέσα. Τότε η τεχνολογία ήταν μηδαμινή κι έτσι έσβησαν τα φώτα με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθεί πανικός. Οι χωροφύλακες είχαν δέσει τα χέρια των πολιτικών κρατούμενων που υπήρχαν στο καράβι (λόγω του εμφυλίου πολέμου) αν και έπρεπε μέσα στο καράβι να τους τα έχουν λύσει τα χέρια. Στο καράβι υπήρχε φρουρά από 30-40 χωροφύλακες, ενώ οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι θα πρέπει να ήταν τουλάχιστον 300 και όχι 39, όπως είναι η επίσημη εκδοχή. Στο πλοίο ταξίδευαν, σύμφωνα με την επίσημη εκδοχή, 544 επιβάτες, από τους οποίους οι 50 ήταν έμποροι που μετέφεραν τα ψάρια τους, ενώ ο αριθμός των μελών του πληρώματος ήταν 86. Υπάρχει, επίσης, διαφορά στον αριθμό των χωροφυλάκων, καθώς ο καπετάνιος μας μίλησε ότι ήταν περίπου 30-40, ενώ κάποιες πηγές1 αναφέρουν ότι ταξίδευαν 200 χωροφύλακες και στρατιώτες, αρκετοί από τους οποίους οπλοφορούσαν.
Το βαπόρι την ώρα που χτύπησε, αν γύριζε, και να μην είχε τιμόνι, αν αμόλαγε από δεξιά την άγκυρά του, από εκεί που φεύγει τώρα το πλοίο για τα Στύρα, δεν θα έκανε πάνω από πέντε λεπτά όσο να βρει να κάτσει στα ρηχά, οπότε όσο νερό και να έπαιρνε , δεν θα βούλιαζε τελικά το βαπόρι. Πιθανόν, να υπήρχαν κάποια θύματα, αλλά δεν θα γινόταν το κακό που έγινε. Εξαιτίας, όμως, του πανικού, οι χωροφύλακες τράβηξαν τα όπλα, φοβήθηκαν, πανικοβλήθηκαν. Στο μεταξύ το βαπόρι το πήγαινε σιγά-σιγά ο αέρας προς τα κάτω, οπότε έφυγε από τα νησάκια, γύρω στα 700 με 800 μέτρα από το τελευταίο νησάκι.» 



Ο καπετάνιος μας είπε ότι μετά το ναυάγιο συνάντησε στη Σύρα κάποιες κοπέλες που ταξίδευαν με το *«Χειμάρρα»* και είχαν σωθεί από το ναυάγιο. Αυτές οι κοπέλες άκουσαν όλο τον πανικό και τη ζημιά, όπως του είπαν, την έκαναν οι χωροφύλακες. Του ανέφεραν ότι τράβηξαν τα όπλα όχι για να σκοτώσουν, αλλά γιατί φοβήθηκαν και ήθελαν να προλάβουν να μπουν αυτοί στη βάρκα για να σωθούνε. Οι βάρκες, όμως, αυτές δεν χωρούσαν τόσο κόσμο, καθώς οι 300 κρατούμενοι ήταν επιπλέον του κανονικού φορτίου. Ήταν, όμως, διαταγή να τους πάρει το βαπόρι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν μπορούσαν να πουν όχι. 
Από όλα αυτά μας προέκυψε το ερώτημα ποιοι ήταν αυτοί ακριβώς οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι. Ο καπετάνιος μας μίλησε για τα σκληρά χρόνια του εμφυλίου και όλες αυτές τις μάχες που γίνονταν σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας. Μας είπε για τους «στασιαστές» που πολεμούσαν στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα: όταν έγινε το δεύτερο αντάρτικο, πολλοί φαντάροι δεν θέλανε να πολεμήσουνε κατά των άλλων, οπότε τους θεωρούσαν ως «στασιαστές» και τους περνούσαν από δίκη. Κάποιους από αυτούς τους είχαν φέρει στις Πρασσιές, στο Πόρτο Ράφτη. Είχαν πάει 500 άτομα εκεί και μετά έφτιαξαν τη Μακρόνησο και τους έστειλαν εκεί. Και μετά άρχισαν να μαζεύουν και από άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας. Οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι που ταξίδευαν με το *«Χειμάρρα»* ήταν από μέρη κοντά στη Σαλονίκη και καθώς τους είχαν θεωρήσει ως «στασιαστές», τους πήραν με το βαπόρι για να τους πάνε κάτω στην Αθήνα και να τους περάσουν από δικαστήριο.
Όταν ρωτήσαμε τον καπετάνιο για το ποιος ευθύνεται για το ναυάγιο μας απάντησε: «Κοριτσάκια μου, να μην ξανάρθουν αυτά τα πράγματα. Ή από εδώ, ή από εκεί, δεν είμαι εγώ άξιος για να κρίνω την κατάσταση. Αλλά μπορώ να πω τι έγινε. Τα είδα, τα έζησα. Για το ποιος φταίει, όμως, δεν είμαι εγώ αρμόδιος να κάνω τον πολύξερο. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει το γιατί. Όλοι έφταιξαν.» 

Ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος.JPG

Ο αγαπημένος μας καπετάνιος, ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος.

----------


## seaways_lover

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην αναζήτηση της αλήθειας. Έχουμε στα χέρια μας ένα καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ - ντοκουμέντο, άρτιο από κάθε πλευρά. Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια στους μαθητές του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας *¶ννα Κυρτζαλίδου*, *Γιολάντα Πρέντζα, Ζακελίνη Βλάχου, Μαρίνα Λεφέβρ* και* Νίκο Πολύζο*, στην εκπαιδευτικό *Ειρήνη Ντέρτσου (φιλόλογο)* και στον φίλο μας *Αντώνη Λάζαρη (βιολόγο - καραβολάτρη).*
Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαταπληκτική η δουλειά που έκανε η ομάδα σου Αντώνη! Η σκηνή με τους ναυαγούς που βγάζει το καίκι στη Ραφήνα έρχεται σαν επιστέγασμα στην αφήγηση των γεγονότων από τον Καπετάνιο. Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Antoni

Thanks for uploading this. It was long overdue.  N

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οτι και να πουμε φιλε Roi Baudoin για την καταπληκτικη Εργασια-Ρεπορταζ θα ειναι λιγο, το μονο σχολιο που μπορω να κανω ειναι *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ !!!*

----------


## Leonardos.B

Μα τι αλλο μπορώ να πώ , εκτός απο ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
Μπράβο στην νέα γενιά
Μπράβο στούς ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΥΣ
Μπράβο στούς εμπνευστάς της εργασίας.

Είθε αυτά τα παιδιά να κρατήσουν αυτό το "υφος"και αυτόν τον ζήλο .
   Αισθάνομαι υπερήφανος,που στην πατρίδα μας,αυτή την περίοδο,υπάρχουν δάσκαλοι και μαθητές του ύψους σας.
      Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εκ μέρους όλης της ομάδας θα ήθελα να σας πω ένα μεγάλο μεγάλο ευχαριστώ.

Σε διάστημα δύο χρόνων (σχολικά έτη: 2005-2006 και 2006-2007), έγιναν πολλά όμορφα πράγματα στο 2ο ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας από την Περιβαλλοντική Ομάδα του σχολείου.

Νομίζω ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν διότι από τη μια τα παιδιά έδειξαν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και από την άλλη ήταν πολλοί οι εκπαιδευτικοί που θέλησαν και κατάφεραν να συνεργαστούν μεταξύ τους.
Χωρίς εγωϊσμούς και αντιαπαραθέσεις μπορούν να γίνουν πάρα πολλά.

Ξαναγυρίζοντας  στο *"Χειμάρρα",* ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία που βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο *Ellinis* σε κάποιο τεύχος του περιοδικού *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* (κάπου στα 1947).
Η λεζάντα αναφέρει _"Το νέο ακτοπλοϊκόν σκάφος μας "Χειμάρρα", το οποίο εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή Πειραιώς-Θεσσαλονίκη"._

Το Χειμάρα.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην αναζήτηση της αλήθειας. Έχουμε στα χέρια μας ένα καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ - ντοκουμέντο, άρτιο από κάθε πλευρά. Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια στους μαθητές του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας *¶ννα Κυρτζαλίδου*, *Γιολάντα Πρέντζα, Ζακελίνη Βλάχου, Μαρίνα Λεφέβρ* και* Νίκο Πολύζο*, στην εκπαιδευτικό *Ειρήνη Ντέρτσου (φιλόλογο)* και στον φίλο μας *Αντώνη Λάζαρη (βιολόγο - καραβολάτρη).*
> Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστούμε!!!





> Kαταπληκτική η δουλειά που έκανε η ομάδα σου Αντώνη! Η σκηνή με τους ναυαγούς που βγάζει το καίκι στη Ραφήνα έρχεται σαν επιστέγασμα στην αφήγηση των γεγονότων από τον Καπετάνιο. Και πάλι μπράβο!





> Antoni
> 
> Thanks for uploading this. It was long overdue. N





> Οτι και να πουμε φιλε Roi Baudoin για την καταπληκτικη Εργασια-Ρεπορταζ θα ειναι λιγο, το μονο σχολιο που μπορω να κανω ειναι *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ !!!*





> Μα τι αλλο μπορώ να πώ , εκτός απο ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
> Μπράβο στην νέα γενιά
> Μπράβο στούς ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΥΣ
> Μπράβο στούς εμπνευστάς της εργασίας.
> 
> Είθε αυτά τα παιδιά να κρατήσουν αυτό το "υφος"και αυτόν τον ζήλο .
> Αισθάνομαι υπερήφανος,που στην πατρίδα μας,αυτή την περίοδο,υπάρχουν δάσκαλοι και μαθητές του ύψους σας.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Τα είπαν όλα οι προλαλήσαντες τα οποία προσυπογράφω, με σεβασμό για την δουλειά όλων σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε για όλα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ξαναγυρίζοντας στο *"Χειμάρρα",* ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία που βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο *Ellinis* σε κάποιο τεύχος του περιοδικού *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* (κάπου στα 1947).
> Η λεζάντα αναφέρει _"Το νέο ακτοπλοϊκόν σκάφος μας "Χειμάρρα", το οποίο εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή Πειραιώς-Θεσσαλονίκη"._
> 
> Το Χειμάρα.jpg


Σε σχέση με τη φωτογραφία, το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ φαίνεται με τα χρώματα που πρέπει να είχε όταν ναυάγησε. Σκούρο σκαρί και στο φουγάρο τα χρώματα (ίσως μπλε με άσπρες ρίγες) της Διευθυνσης Θαλασσών.

----------


## avenger

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες σ΄αυτό το υπέροχο εκπαιδευτικό πόνημα! Ως εκπαιδευτικός αισθάνομαι περήφανος και ως μέλος της συντροφιάς επίσης περήφανος! Αντώνη εύγε μέσα από την καρδιά μου!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ξαναγυρίζοντας  στο *"Χειμάρρα",* ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία που βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο *Ellinis* σε κάποιο τεύχος του περιοδικού *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* (κάπου στα 1947).
> Το Χειμάρα.jpg


_Thank you for this photograph._ It is the first time I see _Heimarra_ as she really was in 1947. It is clear that the white photo presented in the contemporary newspapers and reproduced by me in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=24 was only a "doctored version" of the original _Hertha_ photograph.

----------


## Ellinis

Nικόλα, η φωτογραφία με το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ λευκό, πρέπει να είναι στον Πειραιά ίσως από τότε που πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα. Ίσως για αυτό να φαίνεται και τόσο ταλαιπωρημένο, όπως λογικά θα το είχε ταλαιπωρήσει το κατέβασμα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I have now found a better quality picture of _Heimara_. It comes from the (post-sinking) January 21, 1947 _Embros_.
> Heimara Jan 21 1947.jpg


In 2006, _Rizospastis_found and published the original of the picture that all contemporary newspapers had published in 1947. Here is this extremely clear copy of _Heimara_.

Heimarra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

New postcards and photographs of *Hertha!*

*Hertha* in Stettin

Hertha0.jpeg

*Hertha* in Stettin. A postcard from the Polish Ebay

Hertha1.jpg

Two drawing and photo of the same scene

Hertha7.jpg
Hertha8.jpg

A *Hertha* ticket (1925) from the Polish Ebay

hertha.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Hertha_
Compare glory (1930) with decadence (1947)

hertha6.jpg
Heimarra.jpg

_Hertha_ in Stettin
H.jpg

*Hertha and Odin* at the Stettin harbor
hertha und Odin Stettin.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Great pictures   perfect  Nicholas!

----------


## gtogias

> *Hertha and Odin* at the Stettin harbor
> 
> 
> hertha und Odin Stettin.jpg


Πολύ καλές καρτ ποστάλ φίλε Νικόλα. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για το πολύτιμο υλικό που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για ολους τους Ελληνες που ενδιαφερονται για ναυτιλιακα θεματα, το *Χειμαρα* ειναι ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα ναυαγια στην ιστορια μας. Για μας τους παλιοτερους, εχει μεινει μια πολυ μεγαλη μνημη απο τον καιρο που ειμασταν παιδια. 

Για μας, θαλεγα οτι ο χαμος της _Χειμαρας_ εχει μεινει ακομη ποιο σπουδαιος, πιο φοβερος και απο τον χαμο του *Ηρακλειου.*   Θυμομαστε το *Χειμαρα* σαν ενα μαυρο ονειρο των πρωτων μας χρονων, σαν ενα μπαμπουλα που θα ερχοταν να μας φαει..  

Θυμαμαι τον πατερα μου να μου μιλαει γι' αυτο το ναυαγιο οταν ημουν  πεντε η εξη ετων (οπως μιλαγαμε αργοτερα και για τον χαμο του αεροπλανου της ΤΑΕ στην Δυρφη το 1958 ) ...   Μεναμε τοτε το 1950 στην τριτη σταση Χολαργου, ενος Χολαργου μη ανεπτυγμενου, με πολυ λιγα φωτα και σπιτια, και με μια οδο Μεσογειων που μολις χωραγε δυο λεωφορεια... Και μου 'δειχνε ο πατερας μου ανατολικα προς τον δρομο για την Ραφηνα και τον Μαραθωνα, κατα την μερια οπου ειχε χαθει το *Χειμαρα*...  Και εγω, καθε βραδυ οταν σκοτινιαζε και οταν τα δενδρολιβανα μπροστα απο το σπιτι μας αρχιζαν να κουνιονται απο τον φοβερο αερα των μεγαλων ανοικτων κτηματων του Χολαργου (που φυσικα δεν υπαρχουν πια), φοβομουν να κοιταξω προς την Φανερωμενη, προς την Αγια Παρασκευη, μπας και οι νεκροι του *Χειμαρα* ερχοντουσαν κατα τα μερη μου... Φοβομουν πως θα περιμεναν στα δενδρολιβανα, στη τριτη σταση Χολαργου, να μου ζητησουν λογο γιατι ολοι μας τους αφησαμε να πεθανουν τοσο αδικα...

Μα ενω για τους Ελληνες το *Χειμαρα* ηταν μια μεγαλη τραγωδια, για τους Γερμανους το *Hertha* ηταν ενα απο τα πιο γνωστα και πιο αγαπητα πλοια....

Σκεφτητε τα εξης

Tο *Hertha* φτιαχτηκε στην αρχη του αιωνα στην Γερμανια για ενα και μονο σκοπο, να εξυπηρετησει τους καλοκαιρινους επισκεπτες και τους τουριστες της Βορειου Γερμανιας...  Ηταν ενα απο τα 4 βασικα επιβατηγα που εκαναν δρομολογια απο το *Στεττινο*, βαθεια μεσα στον ποταμο Οντερ, μεχρι τις εκβολες του και μετα το Σασσνιτς στο περιφημο νησι Ρoυγγεν....  

Hertha map1.jpgHertha map2.jpg

Ω, τα καλοκαιρια στην βορεια αυτη ακτη στην Πομμερανια ηταν μια τετοια ποιηση...  

Swinemuende.jpg

Πηγαιναν οι οικογενειες για διακοπες, με τον πατερα ντυμενο με κοστουμι μαυρο η βαθυ μπλε και με ωραιοτατο ασπρο πουκαμισο, με σηκωμενο κολλαρο και γραβατα, με την μητερα ντυμενη με τα μακρυα της καλοκαιρινα φορεματα και την μεγαλη της καπελαδουρα δεμενη γυρω απο τον λαιμο της με κορδελλα, μια και οι ανεμοι της περιοχης ηταν αγριοι.... Και τα παιδια ερχοντουσαν με τα ολοσωμα τους μαγιω ετοιμα να παιξουν στην παραλια, στους μεγαλους αμμολοφους... Και οι μεγαλοι καθοντουσαν κατω απο ειδικες ψαθινες καμπανες και απελαμβαναν το καλοκαιρι...  

Swinemunde, Usedom, R&#252;gen, Bornholm... ω τι ωραια καλοκαιρια.... 

Και ολα αυτα τα καλοκαιρια το *Hertha* και το* Odin*, δυο αδελφακια να πηγαινοερχονται προς το Στεττινο, ωραιοτατη πολη της Γερμανιας με 300.000 κατοικους (τοτε), με μια θυμασια προκυμαια, τεραστιο λιμανι, μεγαλη βιομηχανια λογω των ναυπηγειων Vulkan....

Stettin 1911.jpg
Stettin 1900.jpg

Το _Hertha_ και το *Odin* ασπρα και τα δυο, ταχυτατα, καλοταξιδα, παρεμειναν τα αγαπητα πλοια των παραθεριστων την Πομμερανιας και της νησου Ρουγγεν...  Απο το 1904 μεχρι το 1940!!!!

Τωρα λοιπον μπορειτε να καταλαβετε φιλοι μου γιατι υπαρχουν τοσες φωτογραφιες του _Hertha_...  Οι βορειοι φιλοι μας το υπεραγαπουσαν αυτο το πλοιο.  Ο εκ μητρος παππους μου, γεννημενος το 1873, ειχε μεγαλωσει στην Γερμανια και σπουδασει στην Γοτιγγη, και το ειχε παρει πολλες φορες το _Hertha_ για να παει στα νησια... Η οικογενεια κατηγετο απο την Πομμερανια (Pommern) και την Ανατολικη Πρωσσια, απο το Μεμελ και την Καινιγκσβεργη (K&#246;ningsberg)....  Αλλες χαμενες πατριδες για αλλες φυλες.... πατριδες που χαθηκαν για παντα λογω ενος τρελλου μεγαλομανους και των ηλιθιων φιλων του...

Παρουσιαζω εδω πολλες καρτ ποσταλ του _Hertha_, ετσι για να το χαρειτε και να ταξιδεψετε μαζι του ειτε σαν _Hertha_ η σαν _Χειμαρα_, ειτε στην Πομμερανια η στην Μυτιληνη, την Χιο και την Κρητη...  

Τα χρονια εχουν περασει... Το Στεττινο ειναι τωρα μια βρωμικη Πολωνικη πολη... Και οι νεκροι του *Χειμαρα* δεν με περιμενουν πια στα δενδρολιβανα της τριτης στασης Χολαργου...  Αναμεσα στις πολυκατοικιες μπετον με τα 20 πατωματα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Wonderful Stettin in 1913 with *Hertha, Odin* and others...

Hertha 1913b.jpg

*Hertha* again in Stettin in 1908

Hertha 1908.jpg

Rapid *Hertha* in 1909

Hertha 1909.jpg

Not quite the same angle... In 1910

Hertha 1910.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here is a 1913 ad with _Hertha_ on it... announcing trips to the "East Sea" (Baltic Sea)

Hertha 1913.jpg

1919... Isn't she a great, a glorious ship?

Hertha 1919.jpg

*Hertha* again in 1919 as she is arriving in Sassnitz of Ruggen island

Hertha 1919c.jpg

Compare her with a 1914 Photo of *Odin*... Uncanny resemblance (although they were not built the same year, _Odin_ in 1901, *Hertha* in 1904)

Odin 1914.jpg

And here they are together (*Hertha* on the right) on the Oder in Stettin, where else?

Odin und Hertha.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The left postcard is dated 1921, the right 1924. I would say this is the same  exactly photo of the *Hertha* but with different captions..

Hertha 1921.jpgHertha 1924.jpg

Despite what this 1925 postcard says, Hertha did not go all the way to Danzig in the 1930s, only during the war (read below)

Hertha 1925.jpg

.... but she did go to Bornholm island.....

Hertha 1930s.jpg

_Hertha_ in 1931... with full attire

Hertha 1931.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Hertha_ in 1931... with full attire
> Hertha 1931.jpg


And here she is in 1932...

Hertha 1932.jpg

Hungry? How about some dinner in *Hertha's* dining room?

Hertha dining.jpg

And then how about a nice cigar in her smoking room?

Hertha smoking.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is an aquarelle of _Hertha_

Hertha aquarelle.jpg

These two are not mine; they are from Web sites of the company (Stettin Braeunlch Reederei), and they are not very good...

braeunlich-hafenszene.jpgHertha am Stettin.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

On board her sister *Odin*

Hertha on board.jpg

*Hertha* leaving Ruggen island in 1909

Hertha Ruegen.jpg

Another photo of *Hertha* on the Oder in Stettin (she is the one back right)

Hertha when.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Odin* was equally beautiful! Here in 1921 and 1928

Odin 1921.jpg
Odin 1928.jpg

_Hertha i_n 1939 in all her glory. Look at the wood cover of the bridge

Hertha 1939.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Hertha_ again in 1939. Behind her the ship *Stettin.*

Hertha 1939b.jpg

This photograph in Stettin is dated as 1940 but elsewhere as 1943, when she was a mineslayer in the German Navy
Hertha 1940.jpg

Again 1940.... Leaving Stettin

Hertha 1940b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In World War I, *Hertha* helped... First she was laying mines like her sister *Odin*, then she became an auxiliary hospital ship

Hertha fisrt world was.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Many have asked me what happened to *Hertha* in World War II...

Read the attached Polish documents and you will have your answer. First, important to know that by that time (1940) she was doing 15 knots and could take 1400-1500 people (!) and 47 crew members...

She was first an auxiliary hospital ship and then a minelayer... From April 1940 to June 1941 in Danzig. And then from September 1941 to 1943 again in Danzig. Finally from ? 1944 to January 1945 in Gdynia. *Odin,* however, did not make it through World War II

On September 19, 1945, *Hertha* was given to the British who in turn gave it to Greece in war reparation...

Hertha polish1.jpg

Hertha polish2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Τα χρονια εχουν περασει... Το Στεττινο ειναι τωρα μια βρωμικη Πολωνικη πολη... Και οι νεκροι του *Χειμαρα* δεν με περιμενουν πια στα δενδρολιβανα της τριτης στασης Χολαργου... Αναμεσα στις πολυκατοικιες μπετον με τα 20 πατωματα;


Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε για τις μνήμες που μας μετέφερες αλλά και για το διαφωτιστικό κείμενο για το γερμανικό παρελθών του Χειμάρρα. 

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μπρούμε να συνδυάσουμε στο μυαλό μας τις ιστορικές πτυχές με τις ανθρώπινες...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θαυμασιο το υλικο που  μας παρουσιαζει ο φιλος Nicholas Peppas!
 Σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Νικόλα,* όλα όσα έγραψες είναι πραγματικά υπέρχοχα.

Μας οδήγησες πίσω στο χρόνο.
Βεθήκαμε στην Γερμανία του Μεσοπολέμου.
Ακούμε ζωντανή μουσική από την ορχήστρα του πλοίου.
Νιώθουμε την αλμύρα της θάλασσας τη στιγμή που το πλοίο βγαίνει από το ποτάμι στη θάλασσα.
Βλέπουμε τον παππού, τη γιαγιά και την υπόλοιπη οικογένεια στην απογευματινή βόλτα τους.
Νιώθουμε την υπέροχη μυρωδιά από τα λουλούδια του νησιού.

Τα χρόνια περνούν.
Μετά από λίγο βρισκόμαστε στην τρίτη στάση Χολαργού.
Κάποια παιδιά παίζουν σε μια αλάνα.
Τα δεντρολίβανα μοσχοβολούν.
Κάποιο παιδί φοβάται τα θύματα ενός ναυαγίου.

Περνούν ακόμα λίγα χρόνια.
Κάποιοι ανελκύουν κομμάτια από το ναυάγιο και τα πουλούν για scrap.
Κάποιοι, για λόγους πολιτικούς, δεν αφήνουν να γίνει ποτε γνωστός ο αριθμός των θυμάτων του ναυαγίου.

Το ναυάγιο το στοιχειώνουν φοβερές ιστορίες.
Αλυσοδεμένοι κρατούμενοι.
¶νθρωποι που δεν θέλησαν να ανεβούν στο βουνό για το δεύτερο αντάρτικο με αποτέλεσμα να βρεθούν στη μέση του κυκλώνα.
Οι αριστεροί δεν τους θεωρούσαν πια δικούς τους, οι δεξιοί τους θεωρούσαν επικίδυνους αριστερούς.
Κατέληξαν, τελικά, να τους ξεβράσει το κύμα σε κάποια παραλία της Αττικής.
Σώθηκαν πολλοί λίγοι.

Το "Χειμάρρα" είναι το μεγαλύτερο ναυάγιο της Ελλάδας.
Τόσοι άνθωποι χαμένοι.
Η πλήρης αλήθεια δεν μαθεύτηκε ποτέ. 
_Μάλλον, πουλήθηκε και αυτή για scrap τότε στη δεκαετία του '50._

Αναφέρεται ότι υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που πήγαιναν και έκλεβαν τα νεκρά σώματα που ξέβραζε το κύμα.

Ιστορίες απίστευτες, στοιχειωμένες πια ...

Από την Παρασκευή το βράδυ, η Αττική έχει παραδοθεί στις φλόγες.
Απέναντι ακριβώς από το χώρο του ναυαγίου (Σέσι, Ραμνούς) η περιοχή έχει λαμπαδιάσει.

Ο Σχινιάς κινδυνεύει να γίνει παρανάλωμα πυρός.
_Το "Χειμάρρα" δεν δίδαξε, τελικά, τίποτα._
Ακόμα και αυτό το στοιχειώνει ακόμα περισσότερο.  

_Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Νικόλα.
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Εισαι ποιητης φιλε Αντωνη...* 

Ευχαριστω...


Διαβαζουμε για τις καταστροφες της Αττικης, για τις φωτιες των τελευταιων σαραντα οκτω ωρων... πρωτο νεο στα Αμερικανικα τηλεοπτικα δικτυα

----------


## nikosnasia

Αισθάνομαι περήφανος που ¶νθρωποι σαν εσάς με αποκαλούν φίλο.
¨Εχω μάθει πολλά από σας στο λίγο χρονικό διάστημα που είμαι στο n@utilia.
Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον Ko Nicholas Peppas για την όλη παρουσίαση.

----------


## john adam

Χάρτης-αναπαράσταση του ναυαγίου, βασισμένος στον επίσημο βυθομετρικό χάρτη της Χαρτογραφικής Υπηρεσίας Νο. 412, οπόυ προτείνεται να σημειωθεί ως ιστορικό ναυάγιο

----------


## john adam

Ο πασίγνωστος πίνακας του Βελέτζα.(Συγγνώμη για το copyright watermark) αλλά σας ανεβάζω υλικό απο βιβλίο υπο έκδοση) Sorry, sorry

----------


## john adam

Φωτορεαλισμός της πρύμνης (αρχικός)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο πασίγνωστος πίνακας του Βελέτζα.(Συγγνώμη για το copyright watermark) αλλά σας ανεβάζω υλικό απο βιβλίο υπο έκδοση) Sorry, sorry



Ελα Γιαννη μου. *Καλως ηρθες*. Σε περιμενα!  

Δειξε στους φιλους μας και το ωραιο εξωτερικο σχεδιο του πλοιου που εχεις κανει στο γραφειο σου!

Οσο για τον πινακα του Βελετζα, δεν τον ειχα δει. Ωραιος ο πινακας αλλα λιγο στραβο το πλοιο!

Ευχαριστω

Νικος

----------


## john adam

Ο πίνακας του Κοντογεώργη - 2004 Δωρεά του καλλιτέχνη στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος. (Είναι και εκείνος μέλος)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μπραβο!!!  Περιμενω το βιβλιο σου για το *Χειμαρα* με πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον... 
 
Περιμενουμε, περιμενουμε... Ποτε με το καλο;

----------


## john adam

Οψη δεξιοκείμενης πλώρης σε κλίμακα. (Βασισμένο στις φωτό πρίν το 1946 με την μέθοδο rilievo della campagna)

hertha side greek 1 small.jpg

----------


## john adam

Το επίσημο τελικό εξώφυλλο της έκδοσης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θαυμαστε το *Χειμαρα.* 

Την Πεμπτη το μεσημερι παει στην Χιο και Μυτιληνη.
Το Σαββατο το βραδυ παει στην Συρο, Τηνο, Υστερνια, Ανδρο και Κορθιο.


19461030 EETHS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ομορφα ολα, θα περιμενουμε!

----------


## Ellinis

Nα καλοσορίσω και εγώ τον φίλο john adam που μπαρκάρησε μαζί μας! 

Περιμένουμε πως και πως την έκδοση του βιβλίου σου, τέτοιες προσπάθειες είναι αναγκαίες και προς το παρόν μας λείπουν πολύ.

----------


## john adam

Η έρευνα για το Χειμάρρα ξεκίνησε το 2004! Όπως γνωρίζετε όλοι, η συλλογή αξιόπιστων στοιχείων - ειδικά μετά απο 60 χρόνια - είναι μια επίπονη δουλειά. Αν κανείς έχει στοιχεία - οτιδήποτε - τώρα που το βιβλίο είναι στο τελικό στάδιο - ο πρόλογος λείπει - θα ήταν καλοδεχούμενο. Πρέπει δε να σας πώ ότι στάθηκε αδύνατο να βρεθούν σχέδια ή τεχνικές πληροφορίες (αυθεντικές) ακόμα και απο ανθρώπους που έχουν αρχείο με σκαναρισμένα αυθεντικά σχέδια παλαιότερα απο αυτά του Hertha. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων για το ενδιαφέρων και τα κλά σας λόγια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η έρευνα για το Χειμάρρα ξεκίνησε το 2004! Όπως γνωρίζετε όλοι, η συλλογή αξιόπιστων στοιχείων - ειδικά μετά απο 60 χρόνια - είναι μια επίπονη δουλειά. Αν κανείς έχει στοιχεία - οτιδήποτε - τώρα που το βιβλίο είναι στο τελικό στάδιο - ο πρόλογος λείπει - θα ήταν καλοδεχούμενο. Πρέπει δε να σας πώ ότι στάθηκε αδύνατο να βρεθούν σχέδια ή τεχνικές πληροφορίες (αυθεντικές) ακόμα και απο ανθρώπους που έχουν αρχείο με σκαναρισμένα αυθεντικά σχέδια παλαιότερα απο αυτά του Hertha. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων για το ενδιαφέρων και τα κλά σας λόγια.


John

After your personal message two weeks ago I tried to find the plans of Hertha or Odin but in vain.  I have many issues of the Shipbuilder in the early 1900s but unfortunately it has no plans of these ships.   Have you considered approaching Arnold Kludas in Germany

N

----------


## john adam

Dear Niko,
after the 2001 dive and the recollection of some 80 different items from the wreck, I decided to built a scale model (typical museum one) but I couldn't base it anywhere without plans (originals). I already built a pre-model, just to understand, volumes and lines but I still can not form a concrete idea about it. Thank you anyway for your concern. your help was really precious. If you could send me your address i will  send two other of my books. John

----------


## john adam

Niko, hi again

I contacted twice Dr. Fuest, current director of the museum in Bremenhaven where Arnold Kludas was. The official responce was that they never had any technical material or plans whatsoever of Hertha or Odin in their archives. I contacted then Roman Cesarek, the polish journalist who wrote the book "The Four Stackers" concerning ocen liners from Stettin. He sent me a lot of information but no plans. Then I contacted Matthias Gruenlich a german professor, I don't recall his position, he sent me other valuable information but no plans. I beleive that the originals are lost in time and movements of the ship. It will be a real luck find them. 
*INFO*: In downtown Venice, Italy there's a little shop called "MARE DI CARTA" where you can find treasures. I think they hold a web site. Also at the official site of "ASSOCIAZIONE NAVIMODELISTI BOLOGNESI" one can find an enormous archive of original scans of plans, unimmaginable. Try it.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Niko, hi again
> 
> I contacted twice Dr. Fuest, current director of the museum in Bremenhaven where Arnold Kludas was. The official responce was that they never had any technical material or plans whatsoever of Hertha or Odin in their archives. I contacted then Roman Cesarek, the polish journalist who wrote the book "The Four Stackers" concerning ocen liners from Stettin. He sent me a lot of information but no plans. Then I contacted Matthias Gruenlich a german professor, I don't recall his position, he sent me other valuable information but no plans. I beleive that the originals are lost in time and movements of the ship. It will be a real luck find them. 
> *INFO*: In downtown Venice, Italy there's a little shop called "MARE DI CARTA" where you can find treasures. I think they hold a web site. Also at the official site of "ASSOCIAZIONE NAVIMODELISTI BOLOGNESI" one can find an enormous archive of original scans of plans, unimmaginable. Try it.


We have the same tastes.   J visited it a month ago and bought an incredible number of maritime books and cards

Also I just got a great collection from Minorca!!!   I will be going through it in September.    N

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική η δουλειά από τον Γιάννη Αδαμίδη.

Πραγματικά περιμένουμε με χαρά να διαβάσουμε το βιβλίο για το "Χειμάρρα".

Πολλά πολλά συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## john adam

To s/s ODIN είχε τραγικό τέλος με την ένοια ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε για εκπαίδευση στόχου το 1944 απο νέους πυροβολητές υποβρυχίων. Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση ήταν. Προφανώς .... χάλια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To s/s ODIN είχε τραγικό τέλος με την ένοια ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε για εκπαίδευση στόχου το 1944 απο νέους πυροβολητές υποβρυχίων. Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση ήταν. Προφανώς .... χάλια.


Ιδου το κακο τελος του _ODIN
_http://www.german-navy.de/hochseeflo...din/index.html

*Odin (Hilfsminenleger)*

                     Hilfsminenleger 1914 - 1944  
          	         	             	                 No thumbnail available                  	            	       	                                	             	                 	                     	                     	                     	No image available                     	                     	 

 	 		Build as Seeb&#228;derschiff 	  

*Contruction Data*

 	    	     	Laid down:             Stettiner Oderwerke A.G. Stettin, 1902               	Launched:       	  08.02.1902               	Commissioned:                            	Fate:             sunk on 07.08.1944               	Costs:                     	                      	                     	*Technical Data*

 Size:     1137 t  Length:     77,60 m  Beam:     10,34 m  Draft:     4,09 m  Armament:     2 x Revolver Cannons; 130 Mines
  (later replaced with 2 x 3,7 cm; 120 mines)  Performance:     2300 shp, 16 kn   *History*

 The Seeb&#228;derschiff _Odin_ was converted to a minelayer in September 1914. It operated only in the Baltic Sea, where it was used for several mine laying operations during the war. Taken over by Britain in 1919, it was bought back only one year later and uses as a Seeb&#228;derschiff again.
 From September 1939 on, it was used as target ship for the submarine school in the Baltic Sea. On 07.08.1944 it was sunk after a torpedo hit fired by a German U-Boat.

----------


## john adam

Πάρ'όλο ότι ο στόλος του J.F.BRAUENLICH έδινε στα πλοία του ένα χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο στον σχεδιασμό του (η λαμαρίνα συνέχιζε και πάνω απο την κουβέρτα του πλοίου και ένωνε νοητά το σημείο της γάστρας με το στέγαστρο της κουβέρτας, στο σημείο ακριβώς του φουγάρου, υπάρχει μια καρτ-ποστάλ προπολεμική, όπου αυτό το στοιχείο στο s/s ODIN λείπει, εν΄ψ σε όλες τις άλλες υπάρχει. (?)

----------


## john adam

Μια φωτό αρχές του αιώνα.

df_0044174 1.jpg

Και ακόμη μία αρχές του αιώνα

Στον Στεττίνο ποταμό.
Stettin odin small.jpg

Μια καταπληκτική φωτό του HERTHA το 1926 στον Στεττίνο
herthe passag small.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

If you and I continue this way, we will make this the best site for *Hertha* and *Odin*. Here is a nice, very nice, photo of *Odin* from the Saxon State Library in Dresden 

Odin.jpg

_Odin_ 1905

Odin 1905.jpg

_Odin_ 1929

Odin3.jpg

----------


## john adam

Niko, hallo there
can you by any chance identify the ship of this photo?
deck 1 small.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Niko, hallo there
> can you by any chance identify the ship of this photo?



My pleasure

The ship is the *Imperator* of the same Stettin-based line. It was built in 1897 (I believe) and scuttled before World War II. I know it because of the unusual structure of her bridge

Imperator.jpg

----------


## john adam

You mean this one?
NEW IMAGE 1 small.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> You mean this one?


Yes. Frankly, I have known her as the *Imperator* of the Braeunlich Reederei. But she did do the R&#252;gen-Stockholm route in 1899-1909

----------


## britanis

;-) here the history of the stettiner oderwerke  shipyards
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oderwerke
http://www.dieter-engel.com/texte/fi...iner_oderw.htm
http://www.german-navy.de/hochseeflo...ers/index.html

----------


## john adam

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρων σας. Είναι και συγκινητικό και πολύτιμο. Πάντως σε μια ιστορική έρευνα για ένα πλοίο (οποιοδήποτε) μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει να μπορεί κανείς να δεί τα σχέδιά του. Μόνο έτσι μπορεί να κατανοήσει πέρα απο την δομή, ακόμα ακόμα και τις κινήσεις των ανθρώπων μέσα σε αυτό. Σας ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα.
john

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρων σας. Είναι και συγκινητικό και πολύτιμο. Πάντως σε μια ιστορική έρευνα για ένα πλοίο (οποιοδήποτε) μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει να μπορεί κανείς να δεί τα σχέδιά του. Μόνο έτσι μπορεί να κατανοήσει πέρα απο την δομή, ακόμα ακόμα και τις κινήσεις των ανθρώπων μέσα σε αυτό. Σας ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα.
> john


Thanks. Our friend _britanis_ is German and cannot read Greek. Just FYI   N

----------


## john adam

I didn't really know that there are friends that do not speak greek. So, in english: Thanks to everyone for his concern, (ecpecially Britanis) about the info on the HERTHA topic. 
John

----------


## john adam

Ενας από τους επιζήσαντες του ναυαγίου, ο *Αλέκος Ξυλάκης,*που μεταφερόταν μαζί με άλλους 35 συντρόφους του στην εξορία, θυμάται:
“Επιβιβαστήκαμε στο “Χειμάρρα” στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης κατά τις 7 το πρωί. Μόλις ξεκίνησε το πλοίο, εμείς οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι διαμαρτυρηθήκαμε γιατί μας είχαν δεμένους. Μετά την επίμονη στάση μας, ήρθε ο καπετάνιος και είπε στους αστυνομικούς να μας λύσουν. Τα προβλήματα άρχισαν μόλις το πλοίο βγήκε από τον Θερμαϊκό. Επαθε βλάβη και για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ήμασταν ακυβέρνητοι. Στη 1 τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής φθάσαμε στη Χαλκίδα και σε λίγο το “Χειμάρρα” απέπλευσε. Μετά από λίγες ώρες το πλοίο συγκλονίστηκε από μια τρομερή έκρηξη. Επακολούθησε πανικός. Δε λειτουργούσε τίποτε. Επικράτησε απόλυτο σκοτάδι. Το “Χειμάρρα” ήταν ακυβέρνητο. Ολοι οι πολιτικοί εξόριστοι είχαμε συγκεντρωθεί στο κατάστρωμα. Ενας σύντροφός μου, ο Αριστείδης, είχε μία λάμπα θυέλλης και την άναψε. Ο Παναγιώτης ο Τάρπογλου έρχεται και μας λέει ότι τα αμπάρια γεμίσανε νερό. Από ένα κιβώτιο παίρνουμε σωσίβια. Βγάζω τα ρούχα μου, το φοράω και ζητάω από τους άλλους συγκρατούμενούς μου να κάνουν το ίδιο. Το καράβι απότομα γέρνει αριστερά και αρχίζει να βυθίζεται. Ανέβηκα στην κουπαστή και έπεσα στη θάλασσα. Στο μεταξύ πολλές ναυαγοσωστικές βάρκες άρχισαν να αναποδογυρίζουν γιατί ήταν υπερφορτωμένες. Οι στιγμές ήταν εφιαλτικές. Από όλα τα σημεία ακούγονταν σπαρακτικές κραυγές βοήθειας. Κολυμπώ μερικά μέτρα και βλέπω τη λάμπα να τρεμοσβήνει και ακριβώς την ώρα εκείνη το πλοίο να χάνεται. Καθώς κολυμπούσα προς την ακτή ένιωθα κάθε λίγο τα σώματα των πνιγμένων που ανέβαιναν στην επιφάνεια του νερού. Μετά από ώρες έφθασα στην ακτή. Στις δέκα το πρωί πέρασε ένα καϊκι και όπως οι ναυτικοί με είδαν να στέκομαι γυμνός στην ακτή, ήρθαν κοντά μου”.

Απόσπασμα απο:  http://tatshs.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/χειμάρα

----------


## john adam

*Δεμένοι με χειροπέδες!*

 Στο «ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ», και κάτω από τη συνοδεία χωροφυλάκων, μεταφέρονται και *39 κομμουνιστές πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι*, με τελικό προορισμό την εξορία στη *Λήμνο*. Ανάμεσά τους βρίσκεται και ο *Νικ. Ζαγουρτζής*, μέλος της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ.
Στο βιβλίο «*Ηρωες και Μάρτυρες*» (εκδόθηκε το 1954 στο εξωτερικό) αναφέρεται: «_Ο Νικ. Ζαγουρτζής πνίγηκε στο δρόμο προς την εξορία, στο ναυάγιο του “Χειμάρα“. Τον είχαν δεμένο οι χωροφύλακες με χειροπέδες, ακόμη και την ώρα που το πλοίο βυθιζόταν…_»!
Από τους 39 κρατούμενους, σώθηκαν οι δέκα. Σε κανέναν από τους διασωθέντες δεν επιτράπηκε να περιγράψει στους δημοσιογράφους τα όσα έζησε. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα, οι επιζήσαντες συνελήφθησαν και εξορίστηκαν.
Η Εκτελεστική Επιτροπή της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας δύο μέρες μετά το ναυάγιο έβγαλε ανακοίνωση με την οποία καταγγέλλονταν η αδράνεια του κράτους, τόσο για την περισυλλογή των πτωμάτων όσο και για την περίθαλψη των διασωθέντων.

Απόσπασμα από:http://tatshs.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/χειμάρα/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Δεμένοι με χειροπέδες!*
> 
>  Στο «ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ», και κάτω από τη συνοδεία χωροφυλάκων, μεταφέρονται και *39 κομμουνιστές πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι*, με τελικό προορισμό την εξορία στη *Λήμνο*. Ανάμεσά τους βρίσκεται και ο *Νικ. Ζαγουρτζής*, μέλος της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ.
> Στο βιβλίο «*Ηρωες και Μάρτυρες*» (εκδόθηκε το 1954 στο εξωτερικό) αναφέρεται: «_Ο Νικ. Ζαγουρτζής πνίγηκε στο δρόμο προς την εξορία, στο ναυάγιο του “Χειμάρα“. Τον είχαν δεμένο οι χωροφύλακες με χειροπέδες, ακόμη και την ώρα που το πλοίο βυθιζόταν…_»!
> Από τους 39 κρατούμενους, σώθηκαν οι δέκα. Σε κανέναν από τους διασωθέντες δεν επιτράπηκε να περιγράψει στους δημοσιογράφους τα όσα έζησε. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα, οι επιζήσαντες συνελήφθησαν και εξορίστηκαν.
> Η Εκτελεστική Επιτροπή της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας δύο μέρες μετά το ναυάγιο έβγαλε ανακοίνωση με την οποία καταγγέλλονταν η αδράνεια του κράτους, τόσο για την περισυλλογή των πτωμάτων όσο και για την περίθαλψη των διασωθέντων.
> 
> Απόσπασμα από:http://tatshs.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/χειμάρα/


Ευχαριστω για τις σπανιες μαρτυριες και ντοκουμεντα για το Χειμαρα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα όλα τα παραπάνω.

Έχουν εκφραστεί απόψεις ότι δεν αποκλείεται ο αριθμός των πολιτικών κρατουμένων να ήταν μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που δηλώθηκε επίσημα (39).

Το επίσημο κράτος, θέλοντας να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα, προσπάθησε να επιβάλει την άποψη ότι το ναυάγιο προκλήθηκε από έκρηξη που οφειλόταν σε βόμβα που έβαλαν οι αριστεροί για σαμποταζ.
Η εκδοχή αυτή ήταν ανυπόστατη.

Μια άλλη άποψη που υποστηρίχθηκε από πολλούς ήταν ότι το ναυάγιο οφειλόταν σε νάρκη, καθώς εκείνη την εποχή οι θάλασσες μας δεν είχαν ακόμα καθαριστεί από νάρκες.
Η άποψη αυτή βόλευε, επίσης, πολλούς.

Από εκεί και πέρα και για συγκεκριμένους λόγους ένα μεγάλο μέρος της αλήθειας φαίνεται να έμεινε για πάντα στον παγωμένο νότιο Ευβοϊκό.
Πολλοί δεν μίλησαν ποτέ, ή μίλησαν μετά από χρόνια.

Πάντως, η συνέντευξη που μας έδωσε ο καπετάνιος Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος φαίνεται ότι φωτίζει κάποια σκοτεινά σημεία, αλλά και δημιουργεί καινούρια ερωτηματικά.
Η συνέντευξη αυτή έχει βιντεοσκοπηθεί (ερασιτεχνικά) και μπορεί να δοθεί σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.
Μέχρι τώρα, το ενδιαφέρον ήταν περιορισμένο. 

Ο Δήμος Ραφήνας σχεδιάζει να οργανώσει ένα μικρό μουσείο για το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα"* στο νέο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο του Δήμου με κάποια αντικείμενα που έχουν σωθεί από το ναυάγιο.
Με τους μαθητές της Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας είχαμε πάρει συνέντευξη από τον Δήμαρχο Ραφήνας, κύριο Κεχαγιόγλου, για το θέμα αυτό (Μάϊος 2009).
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να την ανεβάσουμε.

Μεταξύ των ναυαγών που σώθηκαν ήταν και ο πατέρας του κυρίου Κοσμόπουλου, παλιού δημάρχου της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Επανερχόμαστε στο άρθρο των μαθητών για το *"Χειμάρρα".*
Το άρθρο γράφτηκε πριν από δύο χρόνια από τους μαθητές του *2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας* *¶ννα Κυρτζαλίδου*, *Γιολάντα Πρέντζα, Ζακελίνη Βλάχου, Μαρίνα Λεφέβρ και Νίκο Πολύζο σε συνεργασία με την εκπαιδευτικό Ειρήνη Ντέρτσου (φιλόλογο)* και εμένα.
Οι μαθητές παρακολουθούσαν τότε την Β' τάξη του 1ου Κύκλου της ειδικότητας  του Σχεδιασμού Εσωτερικών Χώρων του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας.

Το *"Χειμάρρα"* φαίνεται ότι κόπηκε στη δεκαετία του '50 και πουλήθηκε για scrap.
O καλό φίλος *gtogias* εξέφρασε ορισμένες απορίες.
_-   Πώς είναι δυνατόν η επίσημη Πολιτεία να επιτρέπει ένα ιστορικό ναυάγιο να διαλύεται και να πωλείται για scrap;
-   Μήπως η διάλυση του έχει σκοπό να εξαφανίσει τα ίχνη και να παρεμποδίσει μια μελλοντική έρευνα των ακριβών αιτίων που προκάλεσαν το ναυάγιο;
-   Ποιον μπορεί να εξυπηρετούσε αυτή η διάλυση, εκτός φυσικά από όσους πούλησαν τις λαμαρίνες του πλοίου;_

_Απορίες που γεννιούνται αυθόρμητα._
Το πλοίο πρέπει να κόπηκε και να πουλήθηκε για scrap στη δεκαετία του '50.
Αρκετές δεκαετίες αργότερα, ο δύτης *Κώστας Θωκταρίδης* ανακαλύπτουν και ανλκύουν ότι απέμεινε από το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα"* 

_Το άρθρο των μαθητών (Μέρος 2ον)_

"Την *Τρίτη 8 Μαΐου 2007* επισκεφτήκαμε το Δήμαρχο Ραφήνας, τον κύριο *Ανδρέα Κεχαγιόγλου*, για να μας μιλήσει για το *«Χειμάρα»* και την *έκθεση των κειμηλίων από το ναυάγιο που σχεδιάζει να οργανώσει ο Δήμος Ραφήνας.*
Είναι γνωστό ότι η Ραφήνα έχει στενούς δεσμούς με την Τρίγλια της Μικράς Ασίας, καθώς ένα μέρος των προσφύγων από την Τρίγλια ήρθαν εδώ και εγκαταστάθηκαν μετά την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι πήγαν στη Χαλκιδική και ίδρυσαν εκεί τη Νέα Τρίγλια. Ο Δήμαρχος μας είπε σχετικά:         «Μέσα, λοιπόν, στο καράβι ήταν ένας άνθρωπος από την Νέα Τρίγλια της Χαλκιδικής   κι ερχόταν στον Πειραιά.  Εξεβράσθη ζωντανός, χωρίς να ξέρει μπάνιο, γιατί πάγωσαν τα χέρια του έχοντας αγκαλιά μία σανίδα. Αρχικά, δεν ήξερε καθόλου πού ήταν και τον έφεραν εδώ, στην παραλία. Εδώ που βγήκε κάποιος είπε: αυτός αναπνέει. Έτυχε να τον πάρει ο πατέρας μου και τον πήγε στο σπίτι της αδελφής του, το οποίο ήταν το πιο κοντινό σπίτι πάνω από το λιμάνι. Τον έβαλαν κοντά στο τζάκι, τον ξεντύσανε, τον συνεφέρανε. Την επομένη, αφού συνήλθε, ρώτησε πού ήταν και του είπαν ότι είναι στη Ραφήνα. Τότε αυτός τους είπε: Στη Ραφήνα; Μα και εγώ είμαι από την Τρίγλια. Έτσι βρήκε εδώ συμπατριώτες του και συγγενείς του.  Ο άνθρωπος αυτός πέθανε ακριβώς μετά την ανεύρεση των αντικειμένων του ναυαγίου από την ερευνητική ομάδα του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη.» Ο Δήμαρχος, λοιπόν, μας είπε ότι δεν κατάφεραν να του πάρουν συνέντευξη, καθώς ο άνθρωπος αυτός ήταν στο νοσοκομείο και λίγο μετά πέθανε. Στα τελευταία του, όμως, θα πρέπει να τον είχε πειράξει λίγο στο μυαλό όλο αυτό το σκηνικό, καθώς στον Δήμαρχο μιλούσε μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, ή δεν ήξερε τι έλεγε, ή επαναλάμβανε τα ίδια συνεχώς. Τέλος, ο Δήμαρχος μας είπε ότι ζει ακόμα ο γιος του, ο Ανδρέας.
Ο κύριος Κεχαγιόγλου μας είπε ότι ο ίδιος είχε την πρωτοβουλία να ψάξουν και βρουν τα ευρήματα του ναυαγίου, με την  προτροπή, βέβαια, του δύτη, του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη. Από εκεί και πέρα ακολούθησαν τις διαδικασίες, πήραν την άδεια από το Υπουργείο και ξεκίνησε μία ομάδα δυτών. Η ομάδα αυτή κάθε εβδομάδα βουτούσε δύο φορές, ανάλογα και με το αν ο καιρός ευνοούσε. Τα αντικείμενα που έβγαζαν οι δύτες υποβάλλονταν αμέσως στην ενδεδειγμένη επεξεργασία: μόλις έβγαιναν στην επιφάνεια έμπαιναν πάλι σε νερό θαλάσσης για να μην έρθουν σε επαφή με το οξυγόνο και αλλοιωθούν.
_Μεταξύ των ευρημάτων βρέθηκαν και έγγραφα, αλλά και εφημερίδες που δεν είχαν αλλοιωθεί, καθώς βρεθήκανε κάτω από την άμμο. Παρόλο που είναι πραγματικά πολύ σπάνιο να βρεθεί χαρτί μετά από τόσα χρόνια, εντούτοις στην περίπτωσή μας είναι αληθινό. Ο Δήμαρχος, λοιπόν, μας είπε ότι βρέθηκαν μεταξύ άλλων ένα ρολό γαλλικής εφημερίδας, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα της Figaro   , κάποιες κυπριακές εφημερίδες της εποχής που έγραφαν και μπορεί κάποιος να διαβάσει για τα γεγονότα της Κύπρου, ενώ υπήρχαν και έγγραφα από τη νομαρχία Ροδόπης, καθώς και στρατιωτικά έγγραφα. Το πλοίο, άλλωστε, μετέφερε το ταχυδρομείο της Μακεδονίας προς την πρωτεύουσα. Αυτά όλα τα έχουν βρει, έχουν υποστεί την ανάλογη επεξεργασία και μπορεί κάποιος να τα διαβάσει._
Βρέθηκαν, επίσης, κι άλλα πράγματα: παπουτσάκια παιδικά, ένα ξίφος, τα γράμματα του σκάφους. 

_Ο Δήμαρχος μας είπε ότι, δυστυχώς, το σκάφος το βρήκαν διαλυμένο, καθώς πριν από πενήντα και κάτι χρόνια οι λαμαρίνες του πλοίου πουλήθηκαν για παλιοσίδερα. Ο ίδιος, θυμάται ως παιδί, τα φορτωμένα καΐκια που μετέφεραν εδώ στη Ραφήνα τα κομμάτια από το πλοίο, τα οποία στη συνέχεια τα φόρτωναν σε φορτηγά για να πουληθούν ως παλιοσίδερα._ 
Η Ομάδα βρήκε ακόμα και το κομμάτι του πλοίου με το όνομα *«ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ»,* ενώ είναι ακόμα βυθισμένη η καπνοδόχος του πλοίου, την οποία θα επιδιώξουν, με την ομάδα του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη, να ανασύρουν στην επιφάνεια. Επίσης υπάρχει πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό από το ναυάγιο και τις διαδικασίες ανέλκυσης των ευρημάτων. 
Ο δήμαρχος μας υποσχέθηκε ότι τα ευρήματα θα εκτεθούν του χρόνου σε έναν ειδικά διαμορφωμένο χώρο στο καινούριο πνευματικό κέντρο της πόλης μας. Όπως μας είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο Δήμαρχος _«Την ιστορία πρέπει να την ξέρουμε, να την βλέπουμε, να την ξαναβλέπουμε, να μην την ξεχνάμε.»_

Και να ανασύρουμε στην επιφάνεια τις θαμμένες αλήθειες της, θα προσθέταμε εμείς."


_Ο Δήμαρχος Ραφήνας, Ανδρέας Κεχαγιόγλου, μαζί με τους μαθητές._

 Ανδρέας Κεχαγιόγλου.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Επανερχόμαστε στο άρθρο των μαθητών για το *"Χειμάρρα".*
> ............
> Το *"Χειμάρρα"* φαίνεται ότι κόπηκε στη δεκαετία του '50 και πουλήθηκε για scrap.
> .........
> _-   Πώς είναι δυνατόν η επίσημη Πολιτεία να επιτρέπει ένα ιστορικό ναυάγιο να διαλύεται και να πωλείται για scrap;
> -   Μήπως η διάλυση του έχει σκοπό να εξαφανίσει τα ίχνη και να παρεμποδίσει μια μελλοντική έρευνα των ακριβών αιτίων που προκάλεσαν το ναυάγιο;
> _ .............


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.  Αυτα ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστικα. 

Προσωπικα *δεν πιστευω σε προσπαθεια μεταγενεστερων κυβερνησεων να κρυψουν κατι*.... Τουλαχιστον οι κυβερνησεις μετα το 1955 δεν θα ειχαν κανενα τετοιο λογο. 

Το γιατι το πλοιο διαλυθηκε και πουληθηκε σαν λαμαρινα ειναι περισσοτερο *ενδειξη Ελληνικης αδιαφοριας για οτι παλιο* ***... 

Αλλα σε μενα μενει μια ερωτηση. Πως μπορεσαν απλοι πολιτες (εστω και μικροεπιχειρηματιες παλιοσιδερων) να κοψουν το πλοιο; *Ηταν τοσο ριχα βυθισμενο;

_________
*
*** *Eνδειξη Ελληνικης αδιαφοριας για οτι παλιο*:   Για να αναφερθω στην ιδια περιοχη, θυμαμαι μια επισκεψη *στην αρχαια Βραυρωνα* στην δεκαετια 1970....  Tα αρχαια εγκαταλελειμενα, πληρης αδιαφορια, ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντος ακομη και απο τον μονο φυλακα που υπηρχε εκει....  Ολες οι προσπαθειες του διασημου Ελληνος αρχαιολογου των Πανεπιστημιων Αθηνων και Πεννσυλβανιας *Σπυρου Ιακωβιδη (τωρα ακαδημαικου),* που εκανε ολες τις ανασκαφες, πηγαν (σχεδον) χαμενες και τα αρχαια εγκαταλειφθηκαν...

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη θα ηθελα να συγχαρω εσενα τη συναδελφο σου αλλα κυριως τα παιδια. Ισως αυτο ειναι και το πιο ελπιδοφορο. Με βαση τα γραφομενα σου φαινεται οτι θα υπαρξει συνεχεια στην ερευνα για την τραγικη ιστορια του πλοιου. Αναμενουμε



> _- Πώς είναι δυνατόν η επίσημη Πολιτεία να επιτρέπει ένα ιστορικό ναυάγιο να διαλύεται και να πωλείται για scrap;_


 Εδω θα ηθελα να υπενθυμησω οτι ενα πιο ιστορικο πλοιο και θα συμφωνισετε πιστευω μαζι μου ειχε την αναλογη τυχη. Μα φυσικα το ΕΛΛΗ !!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εδω θα ηθελα να υπενθυμησω οτι ενα πιο ιστορικο πλοιο και θα συμφωνισετε πιστευω μαζι μου ειχε την αναλογη τυχη. Μα φυσικα το ΕΛΛΗ !!!!!!!


Αληθεια; Τι του κανανε; Εχουμε θεμα στο nautilia.gr;

----------


## Rocinante

Αγαπητε Νικολα το μονο που εχει απομεινει ειναι κατι λαμαρινες και καποια πυροβολα του πλοιου τοποθετημενα στην προκυμαια σκεπασμενα με μουσαμα που βγαινει καθε δεκαπενταυγουστο. Το στεφανι δεν ριχνεται πανω απο το Ελλη αλλα στο σημειο περιπου της βυθυσεως του.
Ημουν μικρος αλλα θυμαμε τη δεκαετεια του 80 ειχε παρει δημοσιοτητα η ιστορια οταν καποιοι θελησαν να "επισκευτουν" το πλοιο.
Δες αυτο. Το εχω κρατησει ισως για να γνωριζουν στο μελλον καποιοι πως εννοουμε ορισμενες φορες την λεξη ιστορια.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...08/2006_193980

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το γεγονός ότι πούλησαν παλιοσίδερα το *"Έλλη"* αποτελεί όνειδος άνευ προηγουμένου.

Το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα"* ήταν στα 32 μέτρα βάθος.
Δεν αποκλείεται κάποιοι να θέλησαν (για πολιτικούς λόγους) με τη διάλυση του πλοίου να γλυτώσουν μια και καλή με το ναυάγιο αυτό εξαφανίζοντας τα ίχνη του.

_Η σκηνή που περιέγραψε ο Δήμαρχος Ραφήνας, Ανδρέας Κεχαγιόγλου, με τα φορτωμένα καΐκια που μετέφεραν στη Ραφήνα τα κομμάτια από το πλοίο, τα οποία στη συνέχεια τα φόρτωναν σε φορτηγά για να πουληθούν ως παλιοσίδερα θυμίζει πομπή από κάποια παλιά ξεχασμένη τελετή._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........
> 
> _Η σκηνή που περιέγραψε ο Δήμαρχος Ραφήνας, Ανδρέας Κεχαγιόγλου, με τα φορτωμένα καΐκια που μετέφεραν στη Ραφήνα τα κομμάτια από το πλοίο, τα οποία στη συνέχεια τα φόρτωναν σε φορτηγά για να πουληθούν ως παλιοσίδερα θυμίζει πομπή από κάποια παλιά ξεχασμένη τελετή._


Θυμιζει την επιθεση των χωριανων στα ρουχα και αλλα της _Μανταμ Ωρτανς_ αμεσως μετα τον θανατο της στον _Ζορμπα_ του Καζαντζακη




> ......
> Ημουν μικρος αλλα θυμαμε τη δεκαετεια του 80 ειχε παρει δημοσιοτητα η ιστορια οταν καποιοι θελησαν να "επισκευτουν" το πλοιο.
> Δες αυτο. Το εχω κρατησει ισως για να γνωριζουν στο μελλον καποιοι πως εννοουμε ορισμενες φορες την λεξη ιστορια.
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...08/2006_193980


Τι αρθρο! Απιθανο και λυπηρο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .....................
> 
> Tο *Hertha* φτιαχτηκε στην αρχη του αιωνα στην Γερμανια για ενα και μονο σκοπο, να εξυπηρετησει τους καλοκαιρινους επισκεπτες και τους τουριστες της Βορειου Γερμανιας...  Ηταν ενα απο τα 4 βασικα επιβατηγα που εκαναν δρομολογια απο το *Στεττινο*, βαθεια μεσα στον ποταμο Οντερ, μεχρι τις εκβολες του και μετα το Σασσνιτς στο περιφημο νησι Ρoυγγεν....  
> .......
> 
> Και ολα αυτα τα καλοκαιρια το *Hertha* και το* Odin*, δυο αδελφακια να πηγαινοερχονται προς το Στεττινο, ωραιοτατη πολη της Γερμανιας με 300.000 κατοικους (τοτε), με μια θυμασια προκυμαια, τεραστιο λιμανι, μεγαλη βιομηχανια λογω των ναυπηγειων Vulkan....
> 
> Το _Hertha_ και το *Odin* ασπρα και τα δυο, ταχυτατα, καλοταξιδα, παρεμειναν τα αγαπητα πλοια των παραθεριστων την Πομμερανιας και της νησου Ρουγγεν...  Απο το 1904 μεχρι το 1940!!!!


Ιδου ωρισμενες ακομη καρτ ποσταλ της ωραιας πολεως του *Στεττινου* και το λιμανιου της απο οπου εφευγαν το *Hertha/Χειμαρα*  και το *Odin*.

Δεν ηταν ωραια πολις, με τους κηπους της και τα κλασσικα (ολιγον σοβαρα γοτθικα της) κτιρια;...  Και τα δυο κατασπρα διαμαντια της!!!

Stettin1.jpg

Stettin0.jpg

Αλλες καρτ ποσταλ της ωραιας πολεως του *Στεττινου* και το λιμανιου της απο οπου εφευγαν το *Hertha/Χειμαρα* και το *Odin*.

Stettin2.jpg

Αλλες καρτ ποσταλ της ωραιας πολεως του *Στεττινου* και το λιμανιου της απο οπου εφευγαν το *Hertha/Χειμαρα* και το *Odin*.

Stettin4.jpg

Stettin6.jpg

----------


## john adam

Είχα δεί την συνέντευξη του Δημάρχου της Ραφήνας για το μουσείο που θα γινόταν μετά την ανάσυρση των αντικειμένων απο το σημείο του ναυαγίου, κάτι που προφανώς σκάλωσε στα γρανάζια της ρωμαίικης γραφειοκρατίας και τότε ήταν που ενδιαφέρθηκα να κατασκευάσψ ενα μουσειακό μοντέλο του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ για να το κάνω δωρεά. Δυστυχώς, τεχνικά σχέδια γιόκ.
Καποιος πρίν έγραψε ότι στο πλοίο επέβαινε ο πατερας του τέως δημάρχου Θεσσαλονίκης Κοσμόπουλος. Ηταν ο ίδιος ο Δήμαρχος σε ηλικία 19 ετών, πρωτοετής φοιτητής της Νομικής σε ταξίδι επιστροφής απο την Αθήνα οπου είχε μεταβεί επισκεπτόμενος τον πατέρα του.

----------


## john adam

*Stettiner Oderwerke, AG fur Schiffs-und Maschinenbau, Grabow bei Stettin*

*Yd No*
*Name*
*Type*
*Owner*
*Built*
*End*
*Note*
1
436
Stettin
passenger boat
Malitz & Zimmer, Stettin
1895
1951
437
438
439
440
441
442
443
Sedan
passenger boat
Dittmann & Koehnke, Stettin
1895
aft.1989
464
Imperator
passenger boat
J.F. Braeunlich, Stettin
1897
1935
478
Moltke
passenger-cargo boat
C. Feuerloh, Stettin
1898
1958
526
Odin
passenger ship
J.F. Braeunlich, Stettin
1902
1944
544
Prinz Heinrich
passenger ship
Misdroy, Stettin
1904
1942
545
546
547
Hertha
passenger ship
J.F. Breaunlich,, Stettin
1905
1947
563
Sassnitz
passenger ship
Motorboots, Sassnitz
1906
1949
644
Ruegen
passenger ship
J.F. Braeunlich, Stettin
1914
c.1960
645
646
Bubendey
passenger ship
HAPAG, Hamburg
1913
1986
718
Swanti
passenger ship
Hiddensee, Vitte
1924
1968
719
Stubbenkamer
passenger ship
Sassnitzer DS
1925
1941
720
721
722
723
724
725
Preussen
passenger ship
Seedienst Ostpreussen, Swinemunde
1926
1941
726
727
728
729
730
Rugard
passenger ship
J.F. Braeunlich, Stettin
1927
1960
731
Bad Stepenitz
passenger ship
Stepenitzer DG
1927
1952
780
Tannenberg
passenger ship
Seedients Ostpreussen, Swinemunde
1935
1941
807
Marienburg
passenger ship
Seedienst Ostpreussen, Swinemunde
(1939)
1980

Sources: C. Rothe, Deutsche Seebaderschiffe 1830 bis 1939,Berlin 1989 

The site is: http://oceania.pbworks.com/Oderwerke

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Dear friends

From August 20 to 31, 2009, the subject on *Hertha/Heimara* increased from subject No 36 to No 133! 97 messages in 10 days. Obviously we have a hot subject here... NAP

----------


## Ellinis

To όνειδος της ελληνικής ναυτικής ιστορίας... πολύ σωστές κουβέντες! 
Τόσο η διάλυση του ΕΛΛΗ όσο και η αυτοβύθιση του ΑΡΗΣ το 1921 αποτελούν φριχτές πράξεις, ασυγχώρητες, που στιγματίζουν όσους τις πήρανε.
Τώρα ήρθε να προστεθεί στη γνώση μας και η διάλυση του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ. Μια λέξη μόνο αξίζει σε αυτούς που το επέτρεψαν: Nτροπή!

----------


## john adam

Η ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΑ διάλυση του Χειμάρα δεν έγινε 100% για Scrap. Δεν μπορώ όμως να σας πώ περισσότερα για ευνόητους λόγους. Μόνο σκεφτείτε ότι Η Κα Αθηνά Λιάσκου, επιζήσασα του ναυαγίου (μαζί με την μητέρα της, η οποία άντεξε τρείς μe τέσσερις ώρες στο νερό) δεν ήξερε κολύμπι και κρατιόταν απο το ένα της χέρι απο την κάνουλα ενός βαρελιού [ με το άλλο προσπσθούσε να σώσει την μητέρα της], δεν κλήθηκε να καταθέσει απο το δικαστήριο και κάποιος μάλιστα της είπε ¨Μήν μιλήσεις για το ναυάγιο, γιατί...¨. Βέβαια αν δεν ήταν οφθαλμοφανές το άνθρώπινο ναυτικό λάθος, τότε ο καθένας μπορεί να φανταστεί την συνέχεια. 
383 νεκροί. Δείτε τις ποινές. 
john

----------


## john adam

Μετά την πρόσκρουση στην βραχονησίδα, το ρήγμα που προκλήθηκε (περίπου 4 μέτρα!) επέτρεψε την εισροή θαλασσινού νερού στο λεβητοστάσιο. Ο κρότος για τον οποίο όλοι μιλούν στην ουσία ήταν η έκρηξη του λέβητα. Τα νερά και οι ατμοί που εξέρχονταν (κάποιοι μίλησαν για θερμούς πήδακες) απο το φουγάρο (φανταστείτε την σκηνή) αμέσως μετά την έκρηξη στην ουσία τους ανθρώπους που βρίσκονταν μέσα και γύρω απο το λεβητοστάσιο (τους θερμαστές - τους ανθρακείς - τους χυτοκαθαριστές - αλλά και τους επιβάτες στις χαμηλές καμπίνες( τους έκαναν να βράσουν. Φανταστείτε έναν άνθρωπο με εγκαύματα 4ου βαθμού μέσα σε παγωμένα νερά ενός πλοίου που είχε μπατάρει και βυθιζόταν. Τραγικό και απάνθρωπο.
Και η ερώτηση: Γιατί απομακρύνθηκαν απο το ναυαγισμένο πλοίο ο λέβητας και οι μηχανές του πλοίου αμέσως μετά το ναυάγιο?
john

----------


## john adam

Η λεζάντα λέει οτι είναι το Χειμάρρα. Είναι προφανές οτι δεν είναι το Χειμάρρα. Μπορεί μήπως κανείς να αναγνωρίσει το πλοίο αυτό?

KYP 07 IOYL 46.jpg

----------


## john adam

H2O 13 Hertha
A Review by Ulrich H. Rudofsky  
   
 Although *H2O MODELLE* are not a household word in 1:1250 collector circles, I should tell you that I just got a new, very nice model of *HERTHA* (H2O No. 13).  This little ship (6.5 cm/2.5 in. LOA) is a member of the genre of German “Seeb&#228;derdampfer” (beach resort steamers) that transport summer vacationers to such islands as Helgoland, Sylt, Hiddensee and R&#252;gen. 
HERTHA (1938, Br&#228;unlich Steamship Line) is a typical example of these little steamers (now replaced by very modern vessels). In the 1920/30 years, my grandparents and their children regularly left Berlin by train and boarded a ship such as HERTHA in Stettin to spend their summers on an island by the sea. Wiking already made models of such ships (e.g., COBRA) in the 1930Άs, and the new H2O steamer model is a fine example of the resort steamers that operated in the East (Baltic) and North Seas in those times. 
This is my first encounter with H2O models, and I recommend them highly; HERTHA is up to the present standards of model manufacture such as CM.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η λεζάντα λέει οτι είναι το Χειμάρρα. Είναι προφανές οτι δεν είναι το Χειμάρρα. Μπορεί μήπως κανείς να αναγνωρίσει το πλοίο αυτό?


Νομιζω οτι αυτο το πλοιο ειναι η κορβεττα* Συρος* οταν πρωτοηρθε στην Ελλαδα.

Ηλθε εδω τον Μαρτιο του 1946 και εγιναν ωρισμενες αλλαγες. Εμεινε σαν *Συρος* για λιγο και μετα αλλαξε ριζικα και εγινε το *Δελφινι* και αργοτερα το περιφημο *Αικατερινη* 

Κοιταξε την ιστορια του στην πρωτη σελιδα αυτου http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65109

Αν βοηθησει αυτη η συγκριση 

Berg.JPGSyros.jpg

----------


## john adam

Καταπηκτικές πληροφορίες. 
Και το άλλο απο πίσω του? Γιατί αναφέρονται ως νεοαγορασθέντα?
john

----------


## Ellinis

H λέξη "νεοαγορασθέντα" δεν ταιριάζει ούτε για το ΣΥΡΟΣ ούτε για το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ. Το ΣΥΡΟΣ ήταν μια από μια σειρά κορβετών που μας παραχωρήθηκαν από τους συμμάχους στο τέλος του πολέμου.
Το δε ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ ήταν επανόρθωση πολέμου και όχι αγορά.
Για το ποιό είναι πίσω του, νομίζω πως είναι ένα από τα αδελφάκια του, δηλαδή μιας από τις υπόλοιπες κορβέτες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπηκτικές πληροφορίες. 
> Και το άλλο απο πίσω του? Γιατί αναφέρονται ως νεοαγορασθέντα?
> john


Να προσθεσω και εγω σ' αυτα που εγραψε ο _Ellinis_

Πλοια οπως το *Kehrwieder* (αργοτερα *Χαλκιδικη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65172), το *Wartburg* (αργοτερα *Κως*, ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65973) και το _Hertha_/*Χειμαρα* παραχωρηκαν σαν γερμανικες επανορθωσεις (ιδε εδω και στο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65172). 
Chalkidiki.jpg
(by _Ellinis_)

Αλλα αγοραστηκαν απο την κυβερνηση, οντας παλιες κορβεττες του Αμερικανικου και Βρεττανικου ναυτικου και μετετραπησαν σε επιβατηγα. Διαβασε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65538




> _Post-World War II Needs in Coastal Shipping (Aktoploia)
> _
> Thus, immediately after World War II, the Greek shipowners and the Greek Government found themselves in a major dilemma. How could they afford to start shipping connections in a country where mines were everywhere in the Aegaean and the Ionian seas, and in the Evoikos, Maliakos and Korinthiakos gulfs?
> 
> The solution was given by the Greek Government _that started purchasing old passenger ships from Germany and Italy_. These ships had been either given to Greece as reparations or were obtained via Great Britain and the allies. Most of these ships were still serviceable but very old. Three good examples were:
> the 1905 _Heimara_ (former _Hertha_, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63535 ), 
> the 1901 _Chalkidiki_ (former _Kehrwieder_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65172) and 
> the 1889 _Messaria_  (former _Polhem_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63535). 
> These ships were bought for use for about 5 or so years, until the Greek shipping enterprise was back on its feet. 
> ...

----------


## john adam

I am definetly amazed by the size of your archive. Cheers!

----------


## john adam

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι αριθμό  ISBN έχει το Βιβλίο του Κώστα Φιλίπου?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Γιαννη Μπορεις να διαβασεις το βιβλιο εδω http://www.nafpigika.gr/

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο αριθμός  ISBN του Βιβλίου του Κωσταντίνου Φιλίππου είναι ISBN: 978-960-8461-58-1

Πρόκειται για ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο.

----------


## john adam

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την άμεσθ ανταπόκριση
john

----------


## john adam

Η εταιρία που εκμεταλεύονταν (οικονομικά) το Χειμάρα, ποιά άλλα πλοία είχε στον στόλο της?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η εταιρία που εκμεταλεύονταν (οικονομικά) το Χειμάρα, ποιά άλλα πλοία είχε στον στόλο της?


Την διαχειρηση την εκανε το κρατος. Ειχε δημιουργησει την *Εκτελεστικη Επιτροπη Θαλασσιων Συγκοινωνιων* (ιδε επι παραδειγματι   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=13) και ολες οι παλιες κορβεττες και τα Γερμανικα ανηκαν σ' αυτους. Δεν ξερω ποιος διοικουσε αυτη την "εταιρεια".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Γιαννη, ιδου η μεγεθυνση της φωτογραφιας απο το *Εμπρος* της 21ης Ιανουαριου 1947 που μου ζητησες

E.jpg

----------


## john adam

Thank you so much. I downloaded a lot of staff of the papers of the era.
j

----------


## john adam

Να κι' ένα σχέδιο με το χέρι, το 1984.
john

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To John (and others)

Here is a *Hertha* pre-war photograph that you have not seen before. And another one 30 seconds later!

Hertha.jpgHertha2.jpg

And here is a more common one...

Hertha1.jpg

Hertha 

Hertha2.jpgHertha1.jpg

Ουδεποτε εχω δει το *Hertha* να καπνιζει τοσο!   Φωτογραφια του 1928

Hertha.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο *Δημήτρης ο Μουτσάτσος* όταν αναφερόταν στον *Σπύρο Μπιλίνη* χρησιμοποιούσε τον χαρακτηρισμό _"το καμάρι της ακτοπλοΐας"._
> Το Μπιλίνη τον θαύμαζε και μας τόνισε ότι το ναυάγιο δεν οφειλόταν σε λάθος του Μπιλίνη.
> Αργότερα* ο Σπύρος Μπιλίνης* αγόρασε το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"*, ένα εξαιρετικό σκαρί που εξυπηρέτησε για χρόνια την άγονη γραμμή της Πελοποννήσου, αλλά και αρκετές γραμμές στις Κυκλάδες.
> Ο *Μουτσάτσος* ήταν από *τα Βάτικα* (Νεάπολη Λακωνίας), λιμάνι που θα πρέπει να έπιανε σίγουρα το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα".*
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Μπιλίνης ήταν πλοιοκτήτης και πριν από τον πόλεμο*.* Την πληροφορία αυτή την έδωσε ο *Ellinis,* ο οποίος γνωρίζει πολλά περισσότερα.


Βεβαιοτατα! Το _Λακωνια_ ηταν δικο του!

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...EB%DF%ED%E7%F2

----------


## john adam

June 1946.What was going on with the ships?

INSERT 1a.jpg

----------


## john adam

Το γράμμα R ανασύρθηκε απο το debris πέριξ του ναυαγίου
john

letter r  new.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> June 1946.What was going on with the ships?


Πραγματικά, οι ¶γγλοι μας παραχώρησαν μια σειρά από πλεονάζοντα σκάφη (όπως και οι Αμερικάνοι) κάποια από τα οποία (πχ κορβέτες) μπήκαν σε ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια.
Για τα επιβατηγά που αναφέρει, υποψιάζομαι οτι ίσως να αναφέρεται και στο ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ, στο ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ή και σε άλλα, τα οποία ήταν λάφυρα πολέμου των ¶γγλων μιας και βρέθηκαν σε περιοχές που είχαν καταλάβει. 
Mήπως αποδώθηκαν από αυτούς στην Ελλάδα για να εξυπηρετήσουν τις έκτακτες μεταφορικές ανάγκες, και επομένως δεν θεωρούνται "πολεμική επανόρθωση" των Γερμανών;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματικά, οι ¶γγλοι μας παραχώρησαν μια σειρά από πλεονάζοντα σκάφη (όπως και οι Αμερικάνοι) κάποια από τα οποία (πχ κορβέτες) μπήκαν σε ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια.
> Για τα επιβατηγά που αναφέρει, υποψιάζομαι οτι ίσως να αναφέρεται και στο ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ, στο ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ή και σε άλλα, τα οποία ήταν λάφυρα πολέμου των ¶γγλων μιας και βρέθηκαν σε περιοχές που είχαν καταλάβει. 
> Mήπως αποδώθηκαν από αυτούς στην Ελλάδα για να εξυπηρετήσουν τις έκτακτες μεταφορικές ανάγκες, και επομένως δεν θεωρούνται "πολεμική επανόρθωση" των Γερμανών;


Φιλοι Αρη και Γιαννη

Υπαρχουν τρια τεσσερα αποκομματα εφημεριδων οπου αναφερετο ξεκαθαρα, τουλαχιστον για το _Χαλκιδικη_ και το Simon von Utrecht οτι ηταν πλεοναζοντα της Αγγλιας που τους εδωθησαν σαν επανορθωσεις απο του Γερμανους και γι'αυτο περασαν σε εμας.

Αλλα το *Hertha/Χειμαρα* ηλθε σε μας κατ' ευθειαν απο την Γερμανια και οχι σαν δωρο των Αγγλων.

Σε μια Αγγλικη ιστοσελιδα βρηκα το απιθανο σχολιο οτι οι Αγγλοι φοβοντουσαν να δωσουν πολλα απο αυτα τα παλια πλοια σε εμας το 1946 για φοβοντουσαν οτι θα τα επαιρνε το ΕΑΜ!!!!

----------


## john adam

Πως γνωρίζουμε ότι ήρθε κατ ευθείαν απο την Γεραμνία?
Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι να το αποδυκνύει? Οι εφημερίδες το αναφέρουν ως νεοαγορασθέν.
John

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πως γνωρίζουμε ότι ήρθε κατ ευθείαν απο την Γεραμνία?
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι να το αποδυκνύει? Οι εφημερίδες το αναφέρουν ως νεοαγορασθέν.
> John


Of course. Several documents.... 

Is this a first small proof? Lines 1-5? From http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...14&postcount=4
1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A friend from L&#252;beck has provided the following new *Heimara* photo. Is it new?

Heimara new photo.jpg

----------


## john adam

No. It is the famous old one. It's distorted and s/body made an effort on cleaning the background (through photoshop or some) and it gave the result you see.
john

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> No. It is the famous old one. It's distorted and s/body made an effort on cleaning the background (through photoshop or some) and it gave the result you see.
> john


Good point

----------


## john adam

> No. It is the famous old one. It's distorted and s/body made an effort on cleaning the background (through photoshop or some) and it gave the result you see.
> john


In the famous old photo there are two people onboard the ship. Could anyone identify these people?
john

----------


## john adam

> In the famous old photo there are two people onboard the ship. Could anyone identify these people?
> john


  Και μια ερώτηση: Πώς είναι δυνατόν το πλοίο να έχει το Ελληνικό του όνομα και τα χρώματα τα δικά του στο φουγάρο? Ποιό είναι αυτό το κτήριο πίσω απο το πλοίο? Υπάρχει περίπτωση η φωτογραφία να μήν τραβήχτηκε στον Πειραιά?
john

----------


## Ellinis

Από την στιγμή που το πλοίο είναι στον Πειραιά, γιατί να μην έχει τα χρώματα του και το όνομα του; 
Γιάννη, έχω μια ερώτηση. Μετά από 5 χρόνια που πέρασε στη δίνη του πολέμου ως Hertha, φαντάζομαι οτι το πλοίο είχε ανάγκη συντήρησης (μηχανολογικής και όχι μόνο). 
Ο Πειραιάς του 1945-46 δεν ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από ερείπια, επομένως μήπως αυτή η συντήρηση έγεινε στο εξωτερικό; 

Αυτό επίσης που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι το όνομα του ήταν γραμμένο με ανάγλυφα γράμματα, κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε συχνά στα ακτοπλοϊκά μας.
Μήπως λοιπόν το όνομα είχε καρφωθεί στη γυάρδα του εξωτερικού που έγινε η όποια συντήρηση; 
Σε αυτό ίσως συνάδει και το οτι το πλοίο φαίνεται να είναι βαμμένο λευκό και όχι γκρι όπως πρέπει να ήταν "καμουφλαρισμένο" στη Γερμανία. Κάπου πρέπει να του είχαν "πετάξει" μια μπογιά και του είχαν βάλει το νέο του όνομα. 

Όσο για τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο, γνωρίζουμε οτι η μπλέ μπάντα σε άσπρο φουγάρο που παρουσιάζουν οι Βελέντζας και Κοντογεώργος δεν είναι σωστή. Και το λέω γιατί τα πλοία της Θαλάσσιων Μεταφορών είχαν μπλέ φουγάρα με 2 άσπρες ρίγες, και εξάλλου ας θυμηθούμε και τη φωτογραφία-ντοκουμέντο που ανέβασε εδώ ο Roi και δείχνει το πλοίο με τα σωστά του χρώματα. 
Εκτός και αν το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ μπήκε άρων-άρων στα δρομολόγια, βαμμένο λευκό και με μια μπλέ μπάντα στο φουγάρο, και όταν μπόρεσαν το έβαψαν σκούρο με τα σωστά σινιάλα.

----------


## john adam

Ευχαριστώ Ellinis, είστε ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστικός.
john

Υπάρχει κανένα site που να μας δίνει αρχείο των lloyds?

----------


## Ellinis

Υπάρχει για τα έτη 1930-1945, δες εδώ

----------


## john adam

Δηλαδή τα χρώματα του πλοίου πρέπει να ήταν κάπως έτσι?
(Με την ευγενική άδεια του καταπληκτικού καραβογράφου Βελέντζα)

----------


## john adam

Φίλε Ellinis, η φωτό του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, σε τι ανάλυση υπάρχει?
john

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δηλαδή τα χρώματα του πλοίου πρέπει να ήταν κάπως έτσι?
> (Με την ευγενική άδεια του καταπληκτικού καραβογράφου Βελέντζα)


Καπως ετσι ειναι το φουγαρο, αλλα δυστυχως Γιαννη αυτο το σκιτσο του Βελετζα δεν εχει σχεση με το πραγματικο πλοιο. Παρουσιαζει ενα παραμορφωμενο, και σε διαστασεις στραβο πλοιο που δεν εχει πολλα να κανει με το *Χειμαρα*...

----------


## john adam

Τι ακριβώς ενοείς σε διαστάσεις στραβό?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τι ακριβώς ενοείς σε διαστάσεις στραβό?


Η αποσταση απο την πλωρη στην γεφυρα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη σε σχεση με το πραγματικο πλοιο. Ο αριθμος των φινιστρινιων απο την γεφυρα και μπροστα ειναι πολυ μεγαλος (10 αντι για 6) και λοιπα, και λοιπα... Δυστυχως ο ζωγραφος παρουσιαζει ενα πολυ ασχημο πλοιο, πραγμα που δεν ειναι σωστο.

xeimara greek colors.jpgHertha0.jpg

----------


## john adam

Φίλε Νίκο, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, όμως μην ξεχνάς ότι η φωτογραφία που χρησιμοποιήθηκε όταν έγινε ο πίνακας σίγουρα δικαιολογεί μια σειρά από λάθη και αυτό διότι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες οι λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου.

----------


## john adam

And s/thing else. Not e/body can have the same perception towards geometrical forms as well as light. Me and you may agree on what's correct or not but a "third eye" has a different "angle of perspective" on understanding 2D flat geometry. This is one of the goergious things about art. You are right about the ship, but not about the painting. You see, we both love ships, but we have a different perspective towards art, it's liberal presentation and definately the point of view and perspective. The effort of the painter - when that took place - was awsome.
john

----------


## john adam

Φίλε Νίκο,
Δεν θάθελα ούτε εσυ αλλά ούτε και κανένας άλλος να νομίσει ότι βάλλομαι εναντίον σου. Απλώς κάποιος πρέπει να υπερασπιστεί την τέχνη. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και ενας τέτοιος άνθρωπος και αποτυπώνει τα καράβια και την θάλασσα, κάτι που αγαπάμε όλοι. Απ ότι κατάλαβα θεωρείται σοβαρός ζωγράφος και για αυτό οι πίνακές του κοσμούν κατα καιρούς λευκώματα, κάρτες αλλα και ιδιωτικές συλλογές. Θεώρησε, σε παρακαλώ, την αντίδρασή μου δικαιολογημένη γιατί και η αρχιτεκτονική και η τέχνη στην Ελλάδα διέρχονται ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη κρίση και όλες οι προσπάθειες πρέπει να θεωρούνται καλοπροαίρετες. Ο τόπος έχει ανάγκη απο τέχνη και είναι δικαίωμα του καλλιτέχνη να βλέπει όπως εκείνος νομίζει τα θέματά του.
Συγγνώμη αν με παρεξήγησες.
John

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της αναζήτησης στοιχείων για το *"Χειμάρρα"* συνδέεται με τις βιβλιοθήκες.
Στις βιβλιοθήκες υπάρχουν παλιά τεύχη με ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά που κυκλοφορούσαν εκείνη την εποχή.
Σ' αυτά τα περιοδικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για το *"Χειμάρρα".*

Τα περιοδικά αυτά δεν έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί, οπότε η αναζήτηση στοιχείων δεν είναι εύκολη.

Σε μία από τις επισκέψεις μας στη Βιβλιοθήκη πέσαμε τυχαία πάνω σε κάποιες αναφορές στο *"Χειμάρρα".*
Στην επόμενη επίσκεψη μπορούμε να επικεντρωθούμε στο *"Χειμάρρα".*

Εδώ ξανανανεβάζουμε τη φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής, όπου φαίνεται ότι η εξαιρετική ζωγραφική απεικόνιση του πλοίου από τον κύριο *κυρίου Βελέντζα* δεν είναι τόσο πιστή στο πλοίο (το οποίο είναι λογικό, μιας και πρόειται για καλλιτεχνική και όχι φωτογραφική απεικόνιση).

_Ο κύριος Βελέντζας είναι ένας εξαιρετικός ζωγράφος με μεγάλη αγάπη για τα πλοία.
Το έργο του είναι τεράστιο._
Υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο στο οποίο έχουν περιληφθεί πολλές από τις απεικονίσεις των πλοίων που έχει κάνει.
Το βιβλίο αυτό έχει εκδοθεί από τον *κύριο Σπυρόπουλο* (εκδόσεις: *"ΑΜΦΕΙΑ"*) και είναι αρκετά σπάνιο.
Μαζί με τον καλό φίλο *Ellinis* έχουμε καταγράψει αρκετές από αυτές τις απεικονίσεις.  

Το Χειμάρα.jpg 

περιοδικό:* "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"*

----------


## john adam

Επειδή ο Βελέντζας δήλωσε ότι θέλει να ξαναζωγραφίσει το πλοίο και επειδή με "καλλιτεχνικό" τρόπο του εξήγησα τα περί πίνακα (όχι σαν λάθη, αλλα σαν ιστορικές ανακρίβειες- χρώματα, σινιάλα κ.λ.π.) μου είπε ότι δεν έχει άλλη εικόνα του καραβιού και του έστειλα μια σειρά απο φωτό, τα σχέδια και την άποψή μου. Βέβαια, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι την θάλασσα την ζωγραφίζει μα τα ... δάχτυλα μάλλον πρέπει λίγο να περιμένουμε.
john

----------


## Ellinis

> Δηλαδή τα χρώματα του πλοίου πρέπει να ήταν κάπως έτσι?
> (Με την ευγενική άδεια του καταπληκτικού καραβογράφου Βελέντζα)


Νομίζω πως χρειάζεται μια ακόμη μπλέ ρίγα ανάμεσα στην πιο πάνω άσπρη ρίγα και το μαύρο "top" του φουγάρου.

θα έλεγα καπως έτσι:
Image2.jpg

Όσο για το χρώμα στο σκαρί, μου φαίνεται πιο σκούρο, το φαντάζομαι για μαύρο ή μπλε σκούρο αν και το τελευταίο πρέπει να ήταν πολυτέλεια για εκείνα τα χρόνια...

----------


## john adam

Μια φωτό απο τον Στεττίνο.

----------


## john adam

Λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## john adam

Ενα χρήσιμο link: 
http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~alex/P/k...lHistoryEL.htm

----------


## john adam

Ο Γιώργος Βελέντζας μου έδωσε την πληροφορία ότι η κλασσική φωτογραφία του Χειμάρα είναι στο Πέραμα κατα την διάρκεια των επισκευών του. Μου είπε επίσης ότι στο πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ενα deck ακόμα. Την δε μετασκευή είχε αναλάβει ένας απο τους δύο ναυπηγούς: Μεσσήνης Χρήστος ή Φραγκούλης Βασίλης. Στον πίνακά του φαίνεται όντως ενα extra deck. Υπάρχει τρόπος να διασταυρωθεί μια τέτοια πληροφορία?
οην

Detailed stern photo.

poppa2.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι πληροφορίες που έδωσε* ο κύριος Βελέντζας* είναι εξαιρετικά πολύτιμες.

Ο κύριος *Φραγκούλης* θα πρέπει να ήταν καθηγητής Ναυπηγικής στο Εθνικό Μετσόβειο Πολυτεχνείο.
Είχε πραγματοποιήσει μια εργασία για το ναυάγιο του *"Ηράκλειον"*. Τα αποτελέσματα της εργασίας αυτής ήταν, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, ελαφρυντικά για την εταιρεία *των αδελφών Τυπάλδου.*
Ο κύριος *Μεσσήνης* είναι ο γνωστός ναυπηγός που δημιούργησε, μεταξύ άλλων, αρκετά από τα πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν στο Πέραμα τις δεκαετίες '60 και '70.

Έχω την ελπίδα ότι το ερώτημα που θέτει ο *john adam* μπορεί να απαντηθεί, αρκεί να βοηθήσουν κάποιοι φίλοι που γνωρίζουν τα ναυπηγικά δρώμενα της μεταπολεμικής Ελλάδας.

Εδώ ας δούμε μια σελίδα από το βιβλίο του *Παναγιώτη Σπυρόπουλου* *"Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας Μορφές"* (*Τόμος:* *Ε')*, το οποίο εκδόθηκε από τις εκδόσεις: *"ΑΜΦΕΙΑ - ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΤΙΚΗ".*
Το βιβλίο είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί, οπότε εμείς φωτογραφήσαμε κάποιες σελίδες.
Περιέχει τις υπέροχες καλλιτεχνικές απεικονίσεις πολλών πλοίων από *τον κύριο Βελέντζα.

*Η σελίδα για το* "Χειμάρρα".
*Ζητώ συγνώμη μιας και η σελίδα δεν έχει φωτογραφηθεί σωστά.

Χειμάρρα.JPG
Το εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου του* κυρίου Σπυρόπουλου.

*Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας.jpg

----------


## john adam

Φίλε Roi, το βιβλίο του Σπυρόπουλου είναι απο δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη?

Και κάτι ακόμη:
Ο Σπύρος Μπιλλίνης (καπετάνιος του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ στο ναυάγιο) μετά έγινε πλοιοκτήτης? Είναι αλήθεια? Ποιά πλοία είχε?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *Δημήτρης ο Μουτσάτσος* όταν αναφερόταν στον *Σπύρο Μπιλίνη* χρησιμοποιούσε τον χαρακτηρισμό _"το καμάρι της ακτοπλοΐας"._
Το Μπιλίνη τον θαύμαζε και μας τόνισε ότι το ναυάγιο δεν οφειλόταν σε λάθος του Μπιλίνη.
Αργότερα* ο Σπύρος Μπιλίνης* αγόρασε το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"*, ένα εξαιρετικό σκαρί που εξυπηρέτησε για χρόνια την άγονη γραμμή της Πελοποννήσου, αλλά και αρκετές γραμμές στις Κυκλάδες.
Ο *Μουτσάτσος* ήταν από *τα Βάτικα* (Νεάπολη Λακωνίας), λιμάνι που θα πρέπει να έπιανε σίγουρα το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα".*

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Μπιλίνης ήταν πλοιοκτήτης και πριν από τον πόλεμο*.* Την πληροφορία αυτή την έδωσε ο *Ellinis,* ο οποίος γνωρίζει πολλά περισσότερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακαλυψα αποψε ενα γραμμα του πλοιαρχου κυριου Σπυρου Μπιληνη γραμμενο στο _Εμπρος_ ενα ετος μετα το ναυαγιο του *Χειμαρρα,* δηλαδη στις 11 Ιανουαριου 1948.   Το γραμμα εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερο για οσους προσπαθουν να βγαλουν περα στο τι εγινε το πλοιο....   Υποθετω οτι ενδιαφερει ιδιατερα τον John Adams και τον Roi Baudoin

1948011 Heimara capt.jpg
1948011 Heimara capt b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από τον τρόπο που γράφει, φαίνεται οτι ο καπετάν Σπύρο Μπιλίνης είχε απελπιστεί από τον τρόπο που έγινε η έρευνα.
Δυστυχώς και το ναυάγιο του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ -όπως και του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ αργότερα, όπως και πολλά άλλα- έγινε αντικείμενο πολιτικής αντιπαράθεσης, με αποτέλεσμα η αλήθεια να παραμένει "θολή" ακόμη και σήμερα...

----------


## john adam

Εχω την αίσθηση ότι άλλο το αβαθές και άλλο το υφαλοπρανές.

----------


## john adam

ΠΕΡΙΛΗΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΙΘ. 77/1947 ΕΚΘΕΣΗΣ
ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΩΝ
(ΑΕΕΝΑ) ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΥΘΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ Ε/Γ-Α/Τ “ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ”



    1.- Το Ε/Γ-Α/Τ “ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ” ανήκε στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, είχε καθαρό μήκος 75,10 μ., πλάτος 10,20 μ. ΚΟΧ 1221, ΚΚΧ 487 και έτους κατασκευής το 1905.

    2.- Την 18-1-1947 και ώρα 0830 απέπλευσε απο Θεσ/νίκη για Πειραιά με πλήρωμα 86 άνδρες και 544 επιβάτες.

    3.- Ο πλοίαρχος θεώρησε σκόπιμο λόγω της κακοκαιρίας να πλεύσει μέσω του Ευβοικού Κόλπου. Την 0130 ώρα της 19-1-1947το πλοίο κατέπλευσε στην Χαλκίδα και αφού έγινε αποεπιβίβαση επιβατών εντός ολίγου αναχώρησε για Πειραιά. Ο πλοίαρχος αφού παρέδωσε την διακυβέρνηση του πλοίου στον Αξ/κό Υπηρεσίας απεσύρθη στο δωμάτιο χαρτών για ανάπαυση.

    4.- Περί την ώρα 0410 της 19-1-47 το πλοίο εδονήθη, τα φώτα έσβησαν, ατμοί άρχισαν να εξέρχονται απο τον χώρο του μηχανοστασίου, το πηδάλιο αχρηστεύτηκε στην θέση “όλο δεξιά” και παρουσιάστηκε εισροή υδάτων.

    5.- Το πλοίο έκτοτε έμεινε ακυβέρνητο, οι δε μηχανές του εξακολουθούσαν να λειτουργούν για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα ακόμα και παρασυρόμενο απο τον άνεμο και τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα, εβυθίσθη 1100 μέτρων περίπου απο τον φάρο “Βερδούλι” με κατεύθυνση 176 (πλησίον Α. Μαρίνας Αττικής) μετα παρέλευση 0130 ώρας απο το ατύχημα. Λόγω της βύθισης του πλοίου  έχασαν την ζωή τους 42 μέλη απο το πλήρωμα και 326 απο τους επιβάτες.

    6.- Η βύθιση του πλοίου και η απώλεια τόσων ανθρώπων προήλθε από πρόσκρουση της αριστερής πλευράς του πλοίου επι βραχώδους προεξοχής της νησίδας “Γαιδαρος” στο Νότιο Ευβοικό Κόλπο και οφείλεται στην μή τήρηση της σωστής πορείας του πλοίου εντός διάυλου ασφαλείας απο τους αξ/κούς γέφυρας, στις παραλήψεις και ενδεδειγμένες ενέργειες που έπρεπε να γίνουν απο τα μέλη του πληρώματος την ώρα του ατυχήματος, στον πανικό που δημιουργήθηκε, στην κακοκαιρία και στο δριμύ ψύχος που επικρατούσε.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και κάτι ακόμη:
> Ο Σπύρος Μπιλλίνης (καπετάνιος του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ στο ναυάγιο) μετά έγινε πλοιοκτήτης? Είναι αλήθεια? Ποιά πλοία είχε?


Για τον Σπύρο Μπιλίνη έχουμε γράψει εδώ κάποια πράγματα. 

Τα πλοία που κατά περιόδους είχε ήταν:
ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ
ΛΕΩΝ
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ
ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ
PHOENIX

----------


## john adam

Η φωτό του ρήγματος δείχνει εμφανώς τις λαμαρίνες να είναι λυγισμένες πρός τα μέσα και όχι πρός τα έξω - πράγμα που θα εξηγούσε μια έκρηξη. Ουτε πίδακας νερού περιγράφτηκε ποτε απο κανέναν . Και άλλα πολλά.
john

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η αίσθηση που έχω, από τα ελάχιστα που γνωρίζω σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα",* είναι ότι την αλήθεια δεν την έχουμε μάθει ακόμα.

Στο ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα"* πρέπει να οφείλεται σε περισσότερα από ένα αίτια.
Πέρα από την προσάραξη στην ξέρα, δεν αποκλείεται να προηγήθηκε και κάποιο άλλο σοβαρό περιστατικό.

Το επίσημο πόρισμα είναι απόλυτο, αλλά πιθανόν να μην είναι απόλυτα ακριβές.
Η αίσθηση που έχω είναι ότι προσπάθησαν να "κουκουλώσουν" την υπόθεση.
Όσο και αν τα ευρήματα της ομάδας του δύτη *Κώστα Θωκταρίδη* είναι ατράνταχτα τεκμήρια, εντούτοις δεν αποκλείουν να προηγήθηκε και κάτι άλλο πριν από την προσάραξη.

Λέγονται τόσα πολλά.

Πιθανότατα να δεινά του πλοίου να ξεκίνησαν και από την μετασκευή.
Αν η μετασκευή ήταν ευρείας έκτασης, δεν αποκλείεται να επηρεάστηκε η συμπεριφορά του πλοίου στη θάλασσα.
Το πλοίο παρουσίασε πολλά προβλήματα φεύγοντας από τη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Με τέτοια μηχανικά προβλήματα και τόσο άσχημο καιρό, θα περίμενε κανείς ότι η επιφυλακή θα ήταν αυξημένη.
Όταν όλα ήταν στο κόκκινο, τότε το λάθος που σημειώθηκε 
στην πορεία του πλοίου θα μπορούσε και να είχε αποφευχθεί.

Ο *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος* μας είχε τονίσει ότι το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα"* παραμένει στα αζήτητα, καθώς πολύ λίγοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί με αυτό.
Στο τέλος έκανε και μια χαρακτηριστική χειρονομία.
Έφερε το χέρι του στο στόμα, δείχνοντας ότι για το *"Χειμάρρα"* υπάρχει μόνο η σιωπή ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στις 20 Αυγουστου ειμασταν στο μηνυμα υπ αριθμον 35
Στις 22 Σεπτεμβριου ειμαστε στο μηνυμα υπ αριθμον 207!!!!

_Νομιζω οτι το θεμα Χειμαρρα εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον._

Ωντας ομως μονιμα στο εξωτερικο διαφωνω για ενα πραγμα...  _Την ιδεα των συνoμωσιων..._  Τετοιου ειδους συζητηση μου θυμιζει συζητησεις για την δολοφονια του Κεννεντυ και αλλα τετοια...  Οτι και να κανει η επισημη δικαιοσυνη του κρατους, θα βρεθουν πολλοι να μιλησουν για "συνoμωσιες"...  Αλλα τετοια στοιχεια δεν βρισκω σ' αυτα που εχουν γραφει εδω και αλλου.

Τα τελευταια χρονια εχει γινει μια προσπαθεια στην Ελλαδα (ιδιως απο τα τηλεοπτικα καναλια και απο ανθρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν ουτε την ναυτιλια ουτε τα πολιτικα προβληματα της εποχης του 1947) να κανουν ερωτησεις που ειναι συνδεδεμενες με ωρισμενα ευρηματα δυτων που πηγαν κοντα στην θεση του πλοιου τα τελευταια χρονια, και να επιχειρουν να δωσουν πολιτικη χροια στο θεμα...  Δεν την βρισκω επιστημονικα σωστη αυτη την προσπαθεια.  Οι δυτες αυτοι δεν ειναι ουτε ναυπηγοι μηχανικοι ουτε μελη εργαστηριων αναλυσεως μεταλλων και αλλων υλικων (materials scientists)

Και δυο ακομη σκεψεις.

1. _Η αλλαγη του πλοιου το 1946_. Ο κος Φραγκουλης ηταν πραγματι καθηγητης του Πολυτεχνειου και τον θυμαμαι καλα. Δεν μου εδωσε ποτε την εντυπωση ενος καλου μηχανικου. Ο κος Μεσσηνης ηταν πραγματι καλος μηχανικος

2. _Ο πινακας του κου Βελετζα_. Ο ζωγραφος αυτος εχει ενα χαρακτηριστικο τροπο παρουσιασης των πλοιων. Φυσικα σαν ζωγραφος μπορει να κανει οτι θελει. Αλλα στην περιπτωση αυτη νομιζω οτι ο ζωγραφος εχει ζωγραφισει ε_να πλοιο μου απεχει παρασαγγας απο την πραγματικοτητα_. Το Hertha η το Χειμαρρα ηταν ενα ωραιοτατο πλοιο.. Δεν ηταν αυτο το (λυγισμενο στη μεση) καρυδοτσουφλο του καλλιτεχνη...  Εκτος εαν μια αλλαγμενη μορφη του πλοιου βοηθαει τις θεωριες συνoμωσιων

----------


## john adam

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αρχίσαμε να παρεκλίνουμε και να παρεξηγούμε τόσο το θέμα όσο και την ύπαρξη του forum, που μας δίνει την άνεση να μοιραζόμαστε το ίδιο παθος ή το ίδιο hobby. Μπορούμε να συζητάμε ή να λέμε την γνώμη μας (αναυθαίρετο δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα όσο και θέση), χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει κάτι πέρα απο την προσωπική γνώμη δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε παράλληλα και σκέψεις ή συννειρμούς. Το Hertha ή το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ εξακολουθεί να είναι ενα ωραίο πλοίο απο το παρελθόν. Όπως και ο Βελέντζας ένας καταξιωμένος καραβογράφος όσο και Έλληνας. Ο ίδιος έχει να πεί πολλά γι αυτό. Εγώ μπροστά του είμαι μικρός και αρκούμαι (οπως νοιώθω και περήφανος) στο να τον ακούω και να τον σέβομαι χωρίς να κρίνω τις αντιληπτικές του ικανότητες στην γεωμετρία που εγώ σπούδασα. Όσο για τις συνθήκες βύθισης του πλοίου, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρώτα βούλιαξε η Ελλάδα και άλλα τόσα μαζί της και μετά το Χειμάρα. Τουλάχισρον στο Χειμάρα είχαμε να μετρήσουμε μόνο 383 νεκρούς των οποίων ξέρουμε και τα ονόματα.
john

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νικόλα, έχεις σίγουρα δίκιο για το γεγονός ότι συνηθίζουμε στην Ελλάδα να αποδίδουμε τα ναυάγια, τα ατυχήματα και πολλά από τα δεινά μας σε συνομωσίες. 
Συχνά πιστεύουμε ότι τα πράγματα είναι πιο σκοτεινά απ' ότι είναι.
Ίσως, γιατί δεν θέλουμε να δούμε την πραγματικότητα.

Εδώ, όμως, φαίνεται τα πράγματα να είναι διαφορετικά.
Η παρουσίαση του θέματος από τους υπεύθυνους χαρακτηρίζεται από έναν "ερασιτεχνισμό".
Ελλιπή στοιχεία, "ανακύκλωση" των τεκμηρίων του πλοίου (για scrap) την δεκαετία του '50, αντικρουόμενες απόψεις, αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα και, ενδεχομένως, πολλά παιχνίδια πολιτικά.

Ακόμα και σήμερα οι απόψεις διΐστανται.
Η αιτία, ή οι αιτίες, του ναυαγίου δεν φαίνεται να είναι απόλυτα τεκμηριωμένες.
Κάποιοι συνεχίζουν να μιλούν για νάρκες, κάποιοι άλλοι είναι κατηγορηματικοί για την πρόσκρουση σε ξέρα.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η αναφορά στο όνομα του κυρίου Φραγκούλη είναι σημαντική. Αν αυτός είναι, τελικά, ο ναυπηγός που έκανε τη μετασκευή τότε το θέμα χρειάζεται περαιτέρω διερεύνηση.
Αν διαβάσετε την μελέτη που έκανε για το ναυάγιο του "Ηράκλειον" θα ξαφνιαστείτε.
Εσείς σίγουρα θα καταλάβετε πολλά περισσότερα. Αλλά, σίγουρα, αυτό που φαίνεται είναι η προσπάθεια να γίνει το άσπρο-μαύρο στο "Ηράκλειον".
Στις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στο "Χειμάρρα", οι μελέτες και τα πορίσματα μπορεί και να μην ήταν 100% αντικειμενικά.

Το θέμα του "Χειμάρρα" μοιάζει με ένα τεράστιο puzzle, από το οποίο τα κομμάτια που έχουν σωθεί είναι λιγοστά.
Θραύσματα θαμένα στην άμμο....

----------


## john adam

"....Elvis, Elvis, Let Me BE
Keep That Elvis far from Me..."
Remember the Lyrics?

It just goes on 'n on, till.....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα παραπάνω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα περιλαμβάνονταν και σ' ένα άρθρο με τίτλο *"Τα συντρίμια του ελληνικού Τιτανικού "μιλούν" από τον βυθό του Ευβοϊκού"*

Το κείμενο το είχε γράψει *η Ρένα Γιατροπούλου* και ο* Κώστας Θωκταρίδης* και τις φωτογραφίες τις είχε τραβήξει *ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης.
*
Το επτασέλιδο αυτό άρθρο είχε ανεβεί, μεταξύ άλλων, και σ' ένα forum σχετικό με τα Φουσκωτά.

Το είχαμε διαβάσει τότε αναλυτικά και το είχαμε συζητήσει και με τον Δημήτρη Μουτσάτσο.

Σίγουρα είναι πολύ σημαντικό, αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι μόνο τα συντρίμια του πλοίου παρέμειναν στον βυθό του Ευβοϊκού.
Τα υπόλοιπα κομμάτια, και ίσως και ένα ακόμα μέρος της αλήθειας, πουλήθηκαν για scrap.

Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να στελλεί αυτό το άρθρο σε όποιον δεν το έχει διαβάσει.

----------


## john adam

mines 1946b.jpg

mines 1946a.jpgΠαραπομπή:

----------


## john adam

ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΦΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ 4:00 π.μ. ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ Ο ΝΑΥΤΗΣ ΖΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ. ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙς ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ (Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΚΟΙΜΟΤΑΝ ΗΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙς 2:30 ΣΤΟ ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ ΧΑΡΤΩΝ) ΝΑ ΤΙΜΟΝΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ? ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΠΟΤΕ? ΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΨΕ? Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΨΕ? ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ 140 ΜΟΙΡΩΝ? ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΛΕΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟ? ΤΟΔΟ ΑΠΛΑ?

----------


## mastrokostas

Πρέπει να πω μερικά πράγματα πάλι για το Χειμάρρα ,μιας και το πλοίο βούλιαξε ακριβώς μπροστά από το χωριό που κατάγομαι!
Την δεκαετία (θα μάθω πότε ακριβώς ) Καλύμνιοι δύτες (σφουγγαράδες ) ήρθαν έκοψαν και ανέσυραν μεγάλο κομμάτι του πλοίου με πλωτό γερανό .Τα κομμάτια αυτά τα μετέφεραν στην στεριά στο σημείο που σήμερα είναι τα ferryboat που κάνουν την γραμμή Αγίας Μαρίνας –Νέων Στυρων . Μάλιστα γέρος βοσκός της περιοχής ,χαζεύοντας τα κομμάτια από το βαπόρι ,κοπανώντας με το μπαστούνι του και βρίζοντας , τις λαμαρίνες που ήταν στην στεριά ,έπεσαν δυο χρυσές λίρες . 
Τα βραδιά που τελείωναν την δουλειά του φουντάριζαν απέναντι εκεί που είναι η ναυτική βάση νότιου Ευβοϊκού , όπου έβγαιναν κάθε βράδυ ,και μαγείρευαν στην στεριά όπως και οι ψαράδες τις περιοχής .Έτσι οι δύτες μετέφεραν στους ψαράδες ότι είδαν και ότι τους είχε κάνει εντύπωση .
Αυτό που είναι για μένα σίγουρο είναι ότι το βαπόρι δεν βούλιαξε από πρόσκρουση σε κάποιο από τα νησιά εκεί .Ακόμη νησί με το όνομα Γάιδαρος δεν υπάρχει στην περιοχή !Τα νησιά που υπάρχουν είναι τέσσερα και ονομάζονται : Θαρακωτό –μεγάλο Μπερντούνι- Πλατουράδα –και Ξεροπούλα .
Υπάρχουν ,για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε ,δυο άτομα ,93 και 72 ετών αντίστοιχα , που θα μπορούσα να σας φέρω σε επαφή , για να σας εξιστορήσουν τα γεγονότα όπως τα έζησαν και τα άκουσαν τότε ,και μου τα λενε ,κάθε φορά που ρωτώ για το ναυάγιο αυτό.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι επιβάλλεται μια συνάντηση με τους δύο ανθρώπους που γνωρίζει ο καλός φίλος Mastrokostas.

Τα γεγονότα στα οποία αναφέρεται πρέπει να συνέβησαν στην δεκαετία του '50.

Το μοιραίο νησάκι πρέπει να λέγεται *"Χαρακωτό".*
Τουλάχιστον, έτσι μας το ανέφερε* ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος.*
Πιθανόν, οι ντόποιοι να λένε και *"Θαρακωτό".*

----------


## john adam

Όλα καλά ρε παιδιά αλλά συγγνώμη, την βραχονησίδα Γάιδαρος ποιός την... εφεύρε?

Αυτό το νησι πώς ονομάζεται?
VERDOYGIA 1 small.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα γεγονότα στα οποία αναφέρεται πρέπει να συνέβησαν στην δεκαετία του '50.


Για τις ακριβείς ημερομηνίες είναι αλήθεια ότι και εγώ είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός !Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είναι ,και είναι πιθανόν να κάνουν και λάθος .




> Αυτό το νησι πώς ονομάζεται?
> VERDOYGIA 1 small.jpg


Αυτο ειναι το Θαρακωτο !το αμεσως επομενο ειναι το μεγαλο μπερντουνι οπου τοτε ειχε φαροφυλακα επανω ,και το αλλο νισακι ειναι η Πλατουραδα .

----------


## Ellinis

μαστροκώστα, σου είχαν μεταφέρει οι παλαιότεροι, από ποιο σημείο ξεκίναγε το φράγμα με τις νάρκες;

----------


## mastrokostas

Βεβαίως !Απλά πρέπει να βρω έναν χάρτη ,να σας το δείξω !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συνιστω στους φιλους που εδιαφερονται γι' αυτα τα πραγματα να διαβασουν για το ναυαγιο του επιβατηγου *Κλειω* τον Ιανουαριο του 1904 κοντα στην βραχονησιδα Διψα στο νοτιο Ευβοικο... Η σχεση με το *Χειμα**ρ**ρα* ειναι οτι μερικοι συγγραφεις του παρελθοντος νομιζαν οτι τα δυο ναυαγια ηταν ακριβως στο ιδιο μερος http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78725

Αυτη ειναι η πρωτη αναφορα του *Hertha* στον Ελληνικο τυπο. Δεν εχει καν ονομασθει *Χειμαρρα*! Αρθριδιο της 16ης Ιανουαριου 1946 στην _Ελευθερια_ και _Εμπρος_!

Τ αλλα δυο αναφερομενα πλοια εγιναν το _Μαραθων_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78241 και το *Σαλαμις* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78244 αντιστοιχα


19460116.jpg19460116 b.jpg

Και αυτο το αρθρο ειναι απο τις 5 Ιουλιου 1946 Φυσικα τα πλοια που αναφερονται εδω ειναι το *Hertha*, το *Kehrwieder* και το *Wiedau*

19460705.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ποιό είναι αυτό το κτήριο πίσω απο το πλοίο? Υπάρχει περίπτωση η φωτογραφία να μήν τραβήχτηκε στον Πειραιά?
> john





> Ο Γιώργος Βελέντζας μου έδωσε την πληροφορία ότι η κλασσική φωτογραφία του Χειμάρα είναι στο Πέραμα κατα την διάρκεια των επισκευών του.


Ήρθε η ώρα να δώσουμε μια σίγουρη απάντηση στα παραπάνω, καθώς σήμερα το πρωϊ έπιασα στα χέρια μου την αυθεντική φωτογραφία η οποία είναι άριστης ποιότητας όπως σύντομα θα δούμε.

Στο μεταξύ, να σας ενημερώσω οτι το κτίριο πίσω από το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ φέρει την επιγραφή "Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος" (η προπολεμική εταιρεία). Αυτό και σε συνδυασμό με το βουνό αριστερά -που φαίνεται όπως και σήμερα και είναι το Αιγάλεω- πιστεύω οτι είναι τα κτίρια πίσω από την πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη. Εκεί δηλαδή που ήταν αργότερα το μέγαρο των Τυπάλδων και σήμερα τα γραφεία της Hellenic. 

Το απόσπασμα που ανέβασε ο Νίκος εδώ, έρχεται να επιβεβαιώσει τις παρακάτω υποψίες μου. Καθ΄οδόν για την Ελλάδα το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ πέρασε από κάποιο εγγλέζικο ναυπηγείο και εκεί πρέπει να τοποθετήθηκε και το ανάγλυφο όνομα. 



> Μετά από 5 χρόνια που πέρασε στη δίνη του πολέμου ως Hertha, φαντάζομαι οτι το πλοίο είχε ανάγκη συντήρησης (μηχανολογικής και όχι μόνο). 
> Ο Πειραιάς του 1945-46 δεν ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από ερείπια, επομένως μήπως αυτή η συντήρηση έγινε στο εξωτερικό; 
> 
> Αυτό επίσης που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι το όνομα του ήταν γραμμένο με ανάγλυφα γράμματα, κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε συχνά στα ακτοπλοϊκά μας.
> Μήπως λοιπόν το όνομα είχε καρφωθεί στη γυάρδα του εξωτερικού που έγινε η όποια συντήρηση;

----------


## john adam

*ΜΕΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ*
*1945, Μάιος*: Μεταφορά του πλοίου στην πόλη Κόρσορ (Kors&oslash;r) της Δανίας.
*1945, 17 Σεπτεμβρίου:* Μεταφορά στην πόλη Μέθυλ (Methil) της Αγγλίας στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα. Επισκευές στο πλοίο και μετονομασία σε HEIMARA.
*1946, 9 Ιουλίου:* Δωρεά στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο στα πλαίσια των Γερμανικών επανορθώσεων για τα δεινά του πολέμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ΜΕΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ*
> *1945,  Μάιος*: Μεταφορά του πλοίου στην πόλη Κόρσορ (Kors&#248;r) της Δανίας.
> *1945, 17 Σεπτεμβρίου:* Μεταφορά στην πόλη Μέθυλ (Methil) της Αγγλίας στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα. Επισκευές στο πλοίο και μετονομασία σε HEIMARA.
> *1946, 9 Σεπτεμβρίου:* Δωρεά στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο στα πλαίσια των Γερμανικών επανορθώσεων για τα δεινά του πολέμου.


*Methil of Scotland*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methil,_Fife
http://www.rpasmith.co.uk/lowermethil.htm

Also let us mention _Hertha'_s accident with  two other ships as she was going to Methil

*Collision*
- Vessels in attendance upon examination vessel
- Duty to avoid such vessels- Crossing rule-Seamanship-Look-out- Collision between plaintiffs' steamship *Hertha* and first defendants' steamship *Divatte* in Bristol Channel 
-* Hertha*, heading south, lying stopped in the water, in attendance upon examination vessel
- Second defendants' steamship *Ulea*, with little headway, heading about N.N.E. on port bow of *Hertha*, also in attendance upon examination vessel
-_ Divatte_ outward bound at full speed on course of S. 36 W. 
- Green of *Ulea* sighted by *Divatte* on port bow, red of *Hertha* on starboard bow
- Whether _Ulea_ under duty to give way under crossing rule
- No action taken by *Ulea* until very late moment, when she put her engines astern 
- Starboarding by *Divatte* to avoid *Ulea* when it became obvious that collision could not be avoided by *Ulea* alone
- Impact between stem of *Divatte* and port side of *Hertha*
- Alleged failure by *Hertha* to take steps to avoid collision
- Collision Regulations, Art. 19. (1945) 79 Ll.L.Rep. 587

----------


## john adam

That was fast. Thank you Niko.

----------


## john adam

Βοηθήστε με λίγο ρε παιδιά να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς υπάρχει στο καλάθι του ιστού και είναι καλυμένο με μουσαμά?
Roi, Apollo THANK YOU

XEIMARA 600 A DPI DETAIL 1 SMALL.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια απλοϊκή σκέψη είναι ότι πρόκειται για κάτι που θέλουν να καλύψουν.
Εφόσον το πλοίο προέρχεται από πόλεμο, δεν αποκλείεται να είναι ακόμα και ένα κανόνι.

Αυτό, όμως, που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι το *Α/Τ "Χειμάρρα"* αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να ξαναταξιδεύει.

Ανεκτίμητη η προσφορά του *john adam.*
¶ξιοι συνοδοιπόροι *ο Nicholas Peppas, ο Ellinis και ο T.S.S. APOLLON.*

Όλοι μαζί συνοδοιπόροι στο δρόμο για τα Σούσα....

----------


## john adam

Τα ανάγλυγα γράμματα και οι περίεργες δίοδοι προς το αμπάρι με τις αεροδόχους τους. Και οι δύο κύριοι?
Nicholas, Ellinis, Roi, T.S.S.APOLLO, η βοήθειά σας είναι συγκινιτική.

XEIMARA 600 A DPI DETAIL small.jpg

----------


## john adam

> Μια απλοϊκή σκέψη είναι ότι πρόκειται για κάτι που θέλουν να καλύψουν.
> Εφόσον το πλοίο προέρχεται από πόλεμο, δεν αποκλείεται να είναι ακόμα και ένα κανόνι.
> 
> Αυτό, όμως, που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι το *Α/Τ "Χειμάρρα"* αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να ξαναταξιδεύει.
> 
> Ανεκτίμητη η προσφορά του *john adam.*
> ¶ξιοι συνοδοιπόροι *ο Nicholas Peppas, ο Ellinis και ο T.S.S. APOLLON.*
> 
> Όλοι μαζί συνοδοιπόροι στο δρόμο για τα Σούσα....


Ακόμα δεν σαλπαρε!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Βοηθήστε με λίγο ρε παιδιά να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς υπάρχει στο καλάθι του ιστού και είναι καλυμένο με μουσαμά?
> Roi, Apollo THANK YOU
> 
> XEIMARA 600 A DPI DETAIL 1 SMALL.jpg


Xμ... αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει. Πιθανών να είναι κάτι που δεν έπρεπε να είναι συνεχώς εκτεθειμένο στα στοιχεία της φύσης.
Κανόνι δεν θα έλεγα οτι μπορεί να είναι μιας και η θέση είναι ακατάλληλη. Τα κανόνια έπρεπε να είναι στερεωμένα σε λαμαρίνα.
Να πω την αμαρτία μου, εμένα μου θυμίζει ραντάρ, αν και πάλι θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν βάλει πάνω στη γέφυρα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τα ανάγλυγα γράμματα και οι περίεργες δίοδοι προς το αμπάρι με τις αεροδόχους τους. Και οι δύο κύριοι? 
> XEIMARA 600 A DPI DETAIL small.jpg


Παρατήρησες και τον ασυνήθιστο τόνο πάνω από το "Ι";

----------


## john adam

> Παρατήρησες και τον ασυνήθιστο τόνο πάνω από το "Ι";


Be British!
Δεν αποκλείεται να σημαίνει κάτι. Visual code maby?




> Να πω την αμαρτία μου, εμένα μου θυμίζει ραντάρ, αν και πάλι θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν βάλει πάνω στη γέφυρα.


Εννοείς αυτά που ήταν σαν πλέγμα αμφίκυρτο? Φαντάσου να είχε και ραντάρ ενω δεν λειτουργούσε ο βοηθητικός ασύρματος. (τα στοιχεία του)!

----------


## john adam

Λες το μεγάλο αμπάρι να άλλαξε χρήση και οι δύο δίοδοι να είναι είσοδοι σε χώρους χαμηλά κάτω απο την κουβέρτα? Εμένα μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι βρίσκονται η μία μπροστά απο την άλλη σε αξονική διάταξη. Τι λέτε?

Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει καμμία φωτογραφία του πλοίου απο κανλενα άλλο λιμάνι?

----------


## john adam

Μήπως το αρνητικό βοηθάει να καταλάβουμε την δομή?

Ρε μπάς και είναι μεγάλος προβολέας? Λέω.

XEIMARA 600 A DPI DETAIL 1 SMALL negative.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φωτογραφίες είναι σίγουρο ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες.
Η αναζήτησή τους θα αποφέρει, τελικά καρπούς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Newer photographs of *Hertha*!

_Hertha in 1908_

Hertha 1908.jpg

*Hertha* around 1910 

Hertha.jpg

*Hertha* in 1917

Hertha 1917.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Hertha* in 1925

Hertha 1925.jpg

*Hertha* in 1927

Hertha 1927b.jpg

Hertha 1927c.jpg

----------


## john adam

*Hertha* in 1928

Hertha 1928.jpg

Hertha 1928a.jpg

Stettin embarkment

HERTHA ODIN  small.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Βοηθήστε με λίγο ρε παιδιά να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς υπάρχει στο καλάθι του ιστού και είναι καλυμένο με μουσαμά?
> Roi, Apollo THANK YOU
> 
> XEIMARA 600 A DPI DETAIL 1 SMALL.jpg


Πιθανολογώ (λόγω διαστάσεων και σχήματος) για συσκευή τηλεμετρίας-εντοπισμού.Τό σκάφος προέρχεται απο εναν πόλεμο οπου ισως χρησιμοποιήθηκε "και"για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Hertha* in 1928
> 
> Hertha 1928.jpg
> 
> Hertha 1928a.jpg


Στις φωτογραφιες αυτες του φιλου Nicholas στο Hertha βλεπουμε μπροστα απο το πλωριο καταρτι του πλοιου στο καταστρωμα επανω απο το σαλονι ενα μεγαλο προβολεα, εγω νομιζω οτι κατω απο το καλυμμα βρισκεται ο προβολεας ο οποιος μεταφερθηκε στο καταρτι .

----------


## Ellinis

Bλέποντας και το αρνητικό, νομίζω και εγώ πως πρόκειται για προβολέα. Έχει και λογική να βρίσκεται εκεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

John

Στην Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Μεγαλης Βρεττανιας βρηκα οτι εχουν κατι στοιχεια για το Hertha στην περιοδο 1945−1946  Πρεπει να πληρωσεις για να στα στειλουν. Δεν το εκανα γιατι δεν θελω να δωσω πιστωτικη καρτα μεσα απο Internet. Αν σε ενδιαφερει κοιταξε το θεμα   Ν

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/c...accessmethod=5

*Context*


*TS *  Records created or inherited by the Treasury Solicitor and HM Procurator General's Department                                            *Division within TS *  General and miscellaneous records of the Treasury Solicitor and HM Procurator General                                             *TS 13*  Queen's Proctor: Prize and Prize Bounty Cases, Decrees and Affidavits                                                                                                                                                                                                                  *Record Summary*

                                                                                                                                          Scope and content s.s.HERTHA (Stettin)
          Covering dates 1945-1946      Availability      Open Document, Open Description, Normal Closure before FOI Act: 30 years            Former reference (Department) P.2904         Held by                                          The National Archives, Kew

----------


## john adam

Niko, Thanx. Indeed

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Niko, Thanx. Indeed


If you buy it (and if you want to disclose) tell us if you found any goodies...
N

----------


## john adam

Absolutely

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *"Χειμάρρα"* παραμένει, ακόμα, ένα "στοιχειωμένο" θέμα.
Για τις συνθήκες του ναυαγίου υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις.
Εδώ, οι δυσκολίες είναι πάρα πολλές.

Εδώ, ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να δούμε τι έγινε στη Ραφήνα με την άφιξη των ναυαγών και τα όσα ακολούθησαν.

Οι πρώτοι ναυαγοί φθάνουν στην *Ραφήνα* το πρωΐ στις *19 Ιανουαρίου 1947.*
Οι καμπάνες αρχίζουν να χτυπούν και να καλούν τον κόσμο για βοήθεια.
Τα δύο σημεία που αρχίζουν να συγκεντρώνονται οι ναυαγοί είναι το ξενοδοχείο* "Τα κύματα"* του κυρίου *Μακασίκη*, πεθερού του κυρίου *Διαγγελάκη*, καθώς και το ξενοδοχείο του *Γιάννη Μεχτάρη* (του λεγόμενου* Αμερικάνου*).
Τα δύο αυτά ξενοδοχεία βρίσκονταν απέναντι στο κάτω μέρος της σημερινής πλατείας (τότε φυσικά δεν υπήρχε πλατεία).

Σήμερα, στη θέση του πρώτου είναι ένα μαγαζί, ιδιοκτησίας του κυρίου *Διαγγελάκη*, το οποίο σήμερα είναι κλειστό (τελευταία είχε λειτουργήσει ως ιταλικό εστιατόριο).
Στη θέση του ξενοδοχείου του Αμερικάνου σήμερα υπάρχει μια καφετερία.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ξενοδοχείο του *Γιάννη Μεχτάρη (Αμερικάνου)* ονομαζόταν *"Η ωραία Ραφήνα".*

Οι καμπάνες συνεχίζουν να χτυπούν, το κρύο γίνεται ολοένα και δριμύτερο και όλη η Ραφήνα συγκεντρώνεται στα δύο ξενοδοχεία κουβαλώντας ρούχα και κουβέρτες, καθώς και στο λιμάνι.
Στο λιμάνι, έρχονται τα καΐκια κουβαλώντας ναυαγούς και θύματα.

Τα δύο ραφηνιώτικά καΐκια που μετέφεραν ναυαγούς και θύματα από τον τόπο του ναυαγίου ήταν το *"Παντοβασίλισσα"* (ή το *"¶γιος Χαράλαμπος"* των αδελφών *Περικλέους*) και το *"Μαρία"* του *Αντώνη Αντωνάκου.*

Το *"Μαρία"* συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει στα νερά του Ευβοϊκού.
Αποτελεί, πλέον, την *τελευταία πεζότρατα της Ραφήνας.*

Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί δείχνει το *"Μαρία"* στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το *1998* (ταξιδεύει, όμως, ακόμα).

Ο εξαιρετικός φίλος *Mastrokostas* είχε γράψει σχετικά:
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Antonis/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-40.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Antonis/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-41.jpg[/IMG]
_"Λοιπόν ο φίλος μας επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που σας έλεγα .Το Μαρία έχει ναυπηγηθεί στο καρνάγιο του Δαρδανού στην Χαλκίδα κάπου εκεί στο 43 με 44. Ο πρώτος ιδιοκτήτης ήταν απο τα Νέα Στυρα .Η πρώτη του μηχανή ήταν μια Sefler 35 hp .Όταν το πήρε ο καπετάν Αντώνης για να το κάνει τράτα, το μετασκεύασε, αλλάζοντας μηχανή, σπιραγιο, και έβαλε και το βιτζι ._
_Μου είπε την ώθηση που έδωσε στο λιμάνι όταν άνοιξε η ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη ._
_Θυμήθηκε κάποια ξενοδοχεία της εποχής όπως του Μπαρμπαμήτσου του Αμερικάνου και του Διαγκελάκη ._
_Ακόμη δυο εμπόρους ψαριών , τον Γρήγορη Κόκκινο και τον Θεόδωρο Ζαντιοτη , το χασάπικο του Γιώργου Σβάρνα , μια ταβέρνα του Γιώργου Βλάχου ,και τον φούρνο του Κουρέα ._
_Φίλε Αντώνη στα αναφέρω όλα αυτά χωρίς να ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρουν. Εγώ ρωτούσα διάφορα τον πατέρα μου, μιας και έχω δει ότι έχεις μια αδυναμία στην Ραφήνα και ελπίζω να έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον" ._

Να προσθέσουμε ακόμα κάτι σημεντικό.
Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1983 στο ναυάγιο του *"Χρυσή Αυγή",* το καΐκι των αδελφών *Περικλέου*ς έφυγε και πάλι από τη ραφήνα για να παραλάβει ναυαγούς.

Όσα περιγράφονται παραπάνω, αποτελούν απλά μια βιαστική μεταφορά όσων μας εξιστόρησαν άνθρωποι που εκείνο το παγωμένο βράδυ ήταν στους τόπους βοήθειας ια τους ναυαγούς.
Τους ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

_Η τελευταία πεζότρατα της Ραφήνας που στον Ιανουάριο του 1947 βρέθηκε στον τόπο της τραγωδίας._

Μαρία.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Να είναι πάντα καλοτάξιδη η <ΜΑΡΙΑ> ΑΛΛΑ όταν έρθει εκείνη ώρα που θα πρέπει να σταματήσει να ταξιδεύει ,μήπως λέω μήπως θα πρέπει κάποιοι αρμόδιοι να ενδιαφερθούν (όπως γίνεται με τα διατηρητέα κτίρια) και να την βάλουν σε ένα μέρος σαν έκθεμα μιας και για μένα αποτελεί ιστορικό κειμήλιο ναυπηγικής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να δούμε τι έγινε στη Ραφήνα μετά την άφιξη των πρώτων ναυαγών.
> ....
> 
> Τα δύο ραφηνιώτικά καΐκια που μετέφεραν ναυαγούς και θύματα από τον τόπο του ναυαγίου ήταν το *"Παντοβασίλισσα"* (ή το *"¶γιος Χαράλαμπος"* των αδελφών *Περικλέους*) και το *"Μαρία"* του *Αντώνη Αντωνάκου.*


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ γι αυτα τα στοιχεια.
Ηθελα μονο να προσθεσω οτι το πρωτο καικι μου μετεφερε τους ναυαγους ηταν το "*Εχει ο Θεος*". Φυσικα δεν ξερω αν ηταν Ραφινιωτικο

Exei.jpgExei of Qeos.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ απο την πλευρά μου,αυτά που βρήκα σχετικά με το ναυάγιο,σε τεύχη της ¨"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ" του 1947.
(εντύπωση μου εκανε,αφ ενός η χαμηλών τόνων αντιμετώπιση του θέματος,και αφ ετέρου η στάνταρ διαδικασία του ναυτογνώστη,οτι "περιμένετε να μάθουμε,και μετα μιλάμε")
Αφιερωμένο ειδικά στον δάσκαλο Roi Baudoin μιας και θα δεί και στοιχεία για τα υπάρχοντα εκείνη την εποχή,σ εκείνο τον τόπο ψαροκάικα,καθώς επίσης και στους Νικόλαο Πέππα και Ελληνίς.

100_0964 copy.JPG 

100_0965 copy.JPG 100_0966 copy.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να προσθέσω κι εγώ απο την πλευρά μου,αυτά που βρήκα σχετικά με το ναυάγιο,σε τεύχη της ¨"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ" του 1947.
> (εντύπωση μου εκανε,αφ ενός η χαμηλών τόνων αντιμετώπιση του θέματος,και αφ ετέρου η στάνταρ διαδικασία του ναυτογνώστη,οτι "περιμένετε να μάθουμε,και μετα μιλάμε")
> Αφιερωμένο ειδικά στον δάσκαλο Roi Baudoin μιας και θα δεί και στοιχεία για τα υπάρχοντα εκείνη την εποχή,σ εκείνο τον τόπο ψαροκάικα,καθώς επίσης και στους Νικόλαο Πέππα και Ελληνίς.


Ευχαριστω πολυ. Σπουδαιο ντοκουμεντο που αναφερει ολα τα σπουδαια πετρελαιοκινητα που βοηθησαν στην αρχη...

Θελω να προσθεσω κατι αλλο σχετικα με την κριτικη του αρθρου _για την ελλειψη αμεσου οργανωσης στο πλοιο_ (κοιταξτε το δευτερο κειμενο (σελ 29)). Αυτο μου θυμιζει ωρισμενα αλλα μεγαλα ναυαγια Ελληνικων πλοιων οπου το πληρωμα κι ακομη και ο πλοιαρχος θεωρηθηκαν υπευθυνοι για την εγκαταλειψη του πλοιου, κλπ...

Για παραδειγμα, διαβαστε την ιστορια του ναυαγιου του _Ωκεανου_
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/08/06/wo...hip-early.html

----------


## john adam

Σπουδαίο ντοκουμέντο και αρκετά αποκαλυπτικό. Είναι ομως δυνατόν *ο δύτης* (ένας?), που εξέτασε το κύτος να μην βρήκε κανένα ρήγμα? Μόνο οι προπέλλες και το τιμόνι άν χτυπηθούν δεν βυθίζεται ένα πλοίο γερμένο στην ριστερή του μπάντα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα ακόμα μεγάλο μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *Leonardo B.*

Θα μπορούσε, μάλιστα, κάποιος να πει ότι όσο περισσότερα στοχεία έρχονται στο φως από εκείνην την δύσκολη εποχή, τόσο πιο πολύ περιπλέκεται το θέμα.

----------


## john adam

> Ένα ακόμα μεγάλο μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *Leonardo B.*
> 
> Θα μπορούσε, μάλιστα, κάποιος να πει ότι όσο περισσότερα στοχεία έρχονται στο φως από εκείνην την δύσκολη εποχή, τόσο πιο πολύ περιπλέκεται το θέμα.


Φίλε Roi,
Έχω πλέον την αίσθηση ότι το κλειδί που πρέπει να αποκαταστήσει την μνήμη τόσο του συμβάντος, όσο και των αδικοχαμένων είναι η *αξιοπρέπεια*, κάτι που λείπει παντελώς απο αυτή την απίστευτη ιστορία. Δεν συμφωνείς?




> If you buy it (and if you want to disclose) tell us if you found any goodies...
> N


I sent them an e-mail on Mondey, but I have no answer yet.
john

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αναφίβολα, η λέξη κλειδί είναι η _"αξιοπρέπεια"._
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να συνέβησαν όλα όσα έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς ότι συνέβησαν τη μοιραία εκείνη νύχτα, καθώς και τις ημέρες που ακολούθησαν
Και δεν είναι ακόμα δυνατόν από τη μια το όνομα _"Χειμάρρα"_ να προκαλεί αυτόματα κάτι σαν ηλεκτρική εκκένωση στους παλιούς Ραφηνιώτες και από την άλλη να μην γνωρίζουμε παρά ελάχιστα από όσα έγιναν.

Εδώ μια λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτρογραφία της _19ης Ιανουαρίου 1947._
Στη Ραφήνα _"Ζυθεστιατόριον: ΤΑ ΚΥΜΑΤΑ",_ ιδιοκτησίας του _κυρίου Μακασίκη (_πεθερού του _κυρίου Διαγγελάκη)._
Είναι το ένα από τα δύο κέντρα πρώτων βοηθειών και συγκέντρωσης των ναυαγών που λειτούργησαν εκείνες τις ημέρες στην Ραφήνα.
Το επίθετο _"Μακασίκης"_ είναι τριγλιανό.
Απαντάται, εκτός από την τότε Ραφήνα, και στην _Νέα Τρίγλια της Χαλκιδικής._
Είναι δυο περιοχές με πολλά κοινά χαρακτηριστικά και κοινή καταγωγή για πολλούς από τους κατοίκους τους.

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους εσάς που εξήντα δύο χρόνια μετά συνεχίζετε να αναμοχλεύετε την λάσπη του Νότιου Ευβοϊκού Κόλπου.

Μακασίκης.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Διαβάζοντας τα συν/να του φίλου Leonardo και ανατρέχοντας σε προηγούμενες αναφορές είδα μια <ασυμφωνία> μεταξύ τους (στα συν/να αναφέρομαι) και διευκρινίζω ¨

Απόσπασμα του συν/νου του φίλου Leonardo από τη Ναυτική Ελλάς
Ο δύτης αναφέρει ότι ..................................................  .................... εις τας πλευράς του πλοίου ΟΥΔΕΝ ΡΗΓΜΑ παρουσιάζετο , ούτε ακόμη εμφανίσιμα μπουλόνια λακαρισμένα (τόσο παρατηρητικός ήταν) ............
..................................................  ..................................................  ..

Απόσπασμα από το συν/νο periplous page 41 detail.jpg του φίλου John Adam :
..................................................  ..................................................  ..... Η Ανακριτική Επιτροπή Ελέγχου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΑΕΕΝΑ) και το Αρμόδιο Συμβούλιο Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΑΕΝΑ) μετά την ολοκλήρωση του ανακριτικού έργου και το αποτέλεσμα της υποβρύχιας επιθεώρησης....
..................................................  ................................................
Με συνέπεια το Χειμάρα να προσκρούσει με την αριστερή πλευρά .............
Με την σφοδρά πρόσκρουση ξεκαρφώθηκαν στο σημείο αυτό τα ελάσματα του σκάφους και δημιουργήθηκε ρήγμα με αποτέλεσμα την εισροή υδάτων


Ρωτώ λοιπόν , πως είναι δυνατόν είτε ο ίδιος δύτης είτε άλλος ή άλλοι στο ένα δημοσίευμα να μην βλέπει ρήγμα (είναι δε τόσο πατηρητικός που ΟΥΤΕ ΜΠΟΥΛΟΝΙ ΛΑΣΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΕ) και στο άλλο να βλέπουν ξεκαρφωμένα ελάσματα και ρήγμα ?????
Είτε λοιπόν οι αρθρογράφοι γράφουν <ΚΑΤΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ> είτε κάτι <ΒΡΩΜΑΕΙ>

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα το κείμενα ας έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι ο δύτης κατά άσα πιθανότητα δεν είχε αυτόνομη συσκευή κατάδυσης αλλά σκάφανδρο σα αυτό των σφουγκαράδων μια και η αυτόνομη συσκευή κατάδυσης ήταν στα πρώτα της βήματα.

Το ναυάγι είναι σε βάθος 30 μέτρα περίπου.

----------


## john adam

> Διαβάζοντας τα συν/να του φίλου Leonardo και ανατρέχοντας σε προηγούμενες αναφορές είδα μια <ασυμφωνία> μεταξύ τους (στα συν/να αναφέρομαι) και διευκρινίζω ¨
> 
> Απόσπασμα του συν/νου του φίλου Leonardo από τη Ναυτική Ελλάς
> Ο δύτης αναφέρει ότι ..................................................  .................... εις τας πλευράς του πλοίου ΟΥΔΕΝ ΡΗΓΜΑ παρουσιάζετο , ούτε ακόμη εμφανίσιμα μπουλόνια λακαρισμένα (τόσο παρατηρητικός ήταν) ............
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..
> 
> Απόσπασμα από το συν/νο periplous page 41 detail.jpg του φίλου John Adam :
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..... Η Ανακριτική Επιτροπή Ελέγχου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΑΕΕΝΑ) και το Αρμόδιο Συμβούλιο Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΑΕΝΑ) μετά την ολοκλήρωση του ανακριτικού έργου και το αποτέλεσμα της υποβρύχιας επιθεώρησης....
> ..................................................  ................................................
> ...


Φίλε Τοξότη,
Ως πρός το ρήγμα τίποτε δεν βρωμάει, διότι το βυθισμένο πλοίο *έχει* ρήγμα στην αριστερή του μπάντα. Υπάρχει άλλωστε φωτογραφία του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη. Το *πως* έγινε το ρήγμα είναι ένα θέμα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Εντάξει , να δεχθώ ότι με την καταδυτική συσκευή της εποχής εκείνης και ειδικά το σκάφανδρο δεν έδινε καλή ορατότητα.
Εντάξει να δεχθώ ότι το ρήγμα είναι αριστερά.
Πως γίνεται όμως την ίδια περίοδο ο ένας όχι ρήγμα να μη βλέπει αλλά ούτε μπουλόνι όχι να λείπει , ΛΑΣΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ παρακαλώ και ο άλλος να βλέπει σπασμένα ελάσματα και κατά συνέπεια ρήγμα 
Παράξενο δεν είναι ? Και οι δύο σκάφανδρο φοράγανε

----------


## john adam

> Εντάξει , να δεχθώ ότι με την καταδυτική συσκευή της εποχής εκείνης και ειδικά το σκάφανδρο δεν έδινε καλή ορατότητα.
> Εντάξει να δεχθώ ότι το ρήγμα είναι αριστερά.
> Πως γίνεται όμως την ίδια περίοδο ο ένας όχι ρήγμα να μη βλέπει αλλά ούτε μπουλόνι όχι να λείπει , ΛΑΣΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ παρακαλώ και ο άλλος να βλέπει σπασμένα ελάσματα και κατά συνέπεια ρήγμα 
> Παράξενο δεν είναι ? Και οι δύο σκάφανδρο φοράγανε


Απ' ότι γνωρίζουμε το σκάφανδρο στα 30+ μέτρα που βρίσκεται το ναυάγιο έχει ικονοποιητική ορατότητα απέναντι σ'ένα φρεσκο βυθισμένο όγκο. Το θέμα λοιπόν _δεν_ είναι τι είδε ο δύτης. Το θέμα είναι ποιός μας _μετέφερε_ τι είδε ο δύτης και γιατί. Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Απ' ότι γνωρίζουμε το σκάφανδρο στα 30+ μέτρα που βρίσκεται το ναυάγιο έχει ικονοποιητική ορατότητα απέναντι σ'ένα φρεσκο βυθισμένο όγκο. Το θέμα λοιπόν _δεν_ είναι τι είδε ο δύτης. Το θέμα είναι ποιός μας _μετέφερε_ τι είδε ο δύτης και γιατί. Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις.


Τότε αλλάζει το πράγμα.
Αν ο δύτης *<είδε>* αυτό που κάποιοι ήθελαν να δούμε είναι άλλο θέμα.
Δηλαδή είναι σαν να λέμε < με τα μάτια των άλλων> όπως το <με τα μάτια της Έλλης>

----------


## john adam

> Τότε αλλάζει το πράγμα.
> Αν ο δύτης *<είδε>* αυτό που κάποιοι ήθελαν να δούμε είναι άλλο θέμα.
> Δηλαδή είναι σαν να λέμε < με τα μάτια των άλλων> όπως το <με τα μάτια της Έλλης>


Ακριβώς.
Ίσως και κάτι χειρότερο.

----------


## john adam

Υπέρχει φωτό με τον φάρο στις νησίδες Βερδούγια?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος* μας είχε αναφέρει για το συγκεκριμένο φάρο ότι *"επρόκειτο για έναν παλιό φάρο που δεν φαινόταν καλά από μακριά".
*
Υπάρχει μια σχετική αναφορά για το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα"* στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα 
http://www.huts.gr/forums/showthread.php?t=2442&page=2

Έχουν ανεβεί και δυο φωτογραφίες από ένα ντοκυμαντέρ που υποτίθεται ότι δείχνει το *"Χειμάρρα",* ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δείχνει το φορτηγό *"Κλειώ",* το οποίο είχε ναυαγήσει το 1908.

 Ο χρήστης *ekxba* αναφέρει στο forum http://www.huts.gr/forums/showthread.php?t=2442&page=2
*"Στην βραχονησιδα Δίψα προσέκρουσε το καλοκαίρι του 1908 το "Κλειώ" που έκανε την γραμμή Πειραιά - Θεσσαλονίκης. Ολοι οι επιβάτες διασώθηκαν διότι αποβιβάστηκαν στο νησάκι πλην ενός ο οποίος έπεσε απο πανικό στην θάλασσα να γλυτώσει.
Το 1913 έβαλαν φάρο στην βραχονησίδα κι αρχισαν να την αποκαλούν Σπίθα."*

Στο forum αυτό υπάρχει και η ακόλουθη αναφορά από τον χρήστη *ARIS:*

* "Κώστα οσον αφορα το μεγεθος των συντριμιων μην ξεχνας οτι το Χειμαρα αμεσως μετα την βυθιση ανατιναχθηκε εσκεμμενα, για την αποκρυψη στοιχειων σε σχεση με τους κρατουμενους που μετεφερε στα αμπαρια του".*_

Ο αναφερόμενος ως Κώστας δεν αποκλείεται να είναι ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης, ο οποίος ήταν ο επικεφαλής της ομάδας που ερεύνησε τα υπολείμματα του ναυαγίου του "Χειμάρρα". 
_Αυτό, φυσικά με κάθε επιφύλαξη._
_Το συγκεκριμένο forum (*www.huts.g*r) είναι εξαιρετικό.
Η παραπάνω αναφορά για τους κρατούμενους στο αμπάρι είναι σημαντική και θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη.

Δεν αποκλείεται ο αριθμός των πολιτικών κρατουμένων να ήταν τελικά πολύ μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που δηλώθηκε επίσημα (ο οποίος ήταν *36* ή *39*).
Είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που ισχυρίζονται ότι ο αριθμός τους μπορεί και να ξεπερνούσε τους *300.

*Μεταξύ, άλλων, έχουν ανεβεί και δυο εικόνες από το ντοκυμαντέρ που δείχνουν το φάρο στη βραχονησίδα *"Δίψα"*, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε κοντινή απόσταση από το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα".* 
Ας τις δούμε, τονίζοντας και πάλι ότι δεν αφορούν τον ζητούμενο φάρο στα *Βερδούγια.*

φάρος.jpg

φάρος ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Υπέρχει φωτό με τον φάρο στις νησίδες Βερδούγια?


Βεβαίως και υπάρχει !
IMG_4229.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχουν ανεβεί και δυο φωτογραφίες από ένα ντοκυμαντέρ που υποτίθεται ότι δείχνει το *"Χειμάρρα",* ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δείχνει το φορτηγό *"Κλειώ",* το οποίο είχε ναυαγήσει το 1908.
> 
>  Ο χρήστης *ekxba* αναφέρει στο forum http://www.huts.gr/forums/showthread.php?t=2442&page=2
> *"Στην βραχονησιδα Δίψα προσέκρουσε το καλοκαίρι του 1908 το "Κλειώ" που έκανε την γραμμή Πειραιά - Θεσσαλονίκης. Ολοι οι επιβάτες διασώθηκαν διότι αποβιβάστηκαν στο νησάκι πλην ενός ο οποίος έπεσε απο πανικό στην θάλασσα να γλυτώσει.
> Το 1913 έβαλαν φάρο στην βραχονησίδα κι αρχισαν να την αποκαλούν Σπίθα."*


Αντωνη

Για το *Κλειω* και το ναυαγιο του βλεπε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...highlight=clio

Νικος

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μεταξύ, άλλων, έχουν ανεβεί και δυο εικόνες από το ντοκυμαντέρ που δείχνουν το φάρο στη βραχονησίδα *"Δίψα"*, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε κοντινή απόσταση από το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα".*


Φίλε Αντώνη , η Δίψα είναι γύρο στα 5 μίλια μακριά Η δίψα είναι βαθιά από τον κάβο του Μαραθώνα !

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον καλό φίλο *mastrokostas* για το ανέβασμα της φωτογραφίας του φάρου στην βραχονησίδα *Βερδούγια,* καθώς και την διόρθωση όσον αφορά την απόστασή της από την βραχονησίδα *Σπίθα.*

Η περιοχή, όπως φαίνεται και στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία, είναι γεμάτη από μικρά νησιά *(Στουρονήσια).*

Ένα από τα ζητούμενα παραμένει πάντα _ο αριθμός των πολιτικών κρατουμένων που μετέφερε το πλοίο στο μοιραίο ταξίδι._
_Ποιος ήταν ο ακριβής αριθμός, ποια η ταυτότητα και ποια η ακριβής πολιτική ταυτότητα (πεποιθήσεις) των πολιτικών κρατουμένων;_

Κάτι ακόμα που προκύπτει είναι το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν θύματα του ναυαγίου που δεν αναφέρονται σε καμία λίστα.
Τα θύματα αυτά δεν ανήκουν σε πολιτικούς κρατούμενους.
Υπάρχουν για παράδειγμα δύο συγγενικά πρόσωπα του λοστρόμου (ο αδελφός του και ο ανιψιός του), τα οποία έχασαν τη ζωή τους στο ναυάγιο, αλλά δεν αναφέρονται στη λίστα.
Το επίθετο του λοστρόμου που ανέφερε *ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος* ήταν *Τσώνος*, αλλά σύμφωνα με τον καλό φίλο *john adam* το επίθετο του θα πρέπει να ήταν *Τσώλντος.*
Ο *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτος* μετά το ναυάγιο συνάντησε τον λοστρόμο, τον οποίο τον γνώριζε προσωπικά, και αυτός του μίλησε για το ναυάγιο και την απώλεια των συγγενών του. 

Να ήταν μεταξύ αυτών που επιβιβάστηκαν λαθραία στη Χαλκίδα, να είχαν επιβιβαστεί λαθραία λόγω της συγγενικής σχέσης με το μέλος του πληρώματος;

----------


## john adam

Φιλε  mastrοkostas, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία. Είχα μαζέψει μερικές αλλά δεν είμουνα σίγουρος για το ακριβές του θέματος.
Εδώ, άλλη μία:

verdougi small.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την δικη  (24 Αυγουστου 1948)

19480824 Heimara.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some more newspapers and ... hypotheses!

January 25, 1947


19470125 Heimarra1.jpg
19470125 Heimarra2.jpg
19470125 Heimarra3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some more ... hypotheses!

February 1, 1947
19470201 Heimarra.jpg

One more
February 6, 1947
19470206 Heimarra.jpg

----------


## john adam

Nicholas, once more.. thank you.
Although trere is a lot of new stuff about the wreck (unknown and unedited) hidden in time and ...mud (we will definetly let you know) we thank you for your time and concern.
Any good news from Texas?

j

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Καλησπέρα.
Εύγε ενδιαφέρον θέμα.
Και εδώ υπάρχει αναφορά στο Χειμάρα.
http://www.createphpbb.com/phpbb/vie...=adminfouskoto

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως ηρθες Κωστα στην παρεα μας.

----------


## john adam

Υπάρχει περίπτωση κανείς να βρεί τον αριθμό νηολογίου του χειμάρα?
j

----------


## Ellinis

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση κανείς να βρεί τον αριθμό νηολογίου του χειμάρα?
> j


Στα "ναυάγια" του Χ.Ντούνη αναφέρει σε μια λεζάντα "_νηολογίου Λονδίνου 595_".
Προφανώς το πλοίο είχε πάρει προσωρινό νηολόγιο από το προξενείου του Λονδίνου μιας και παραλήφθηκε στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο μετά τις επισκευές που έγειναν εκεί (Σκωτία).
Το ίδιο είχαμε δεί και εδώ.

Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί δεν άλλαξε νηολόγιο όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, και η μόνη απάντηση που έχω είναι οτι βιάζονταν να το ρίξουνε στα δρομολόγια και δεν ασχολήθηκαν με το νηολόγιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Photo of the captain Bilinis from a Greek 1962 article on shipwrecks 
Heimarra.jpg

----------


## kourtidis

Υπάρχει κατάσταση με τα ονόματα των αδικοχαμένων; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καινουριες φωτογραφιες και καρτ ποσταλ του *Hertha*

Hertha.jpg

Hertha2.jpg

Και εδω ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ του *Hertha* και του *Odin* απο το Στεττινο το 1909

HerthaOdin.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η μεγαλοπρεπεια του *Hertha
*Hertha grand s.jpg



Και τωρα ο πινακας στο κανονικο του μεγεθος. Για να δειτε ολο το πλοιο (και οχι κομμενο σε δυο) _να ειναι η οθονη σας στο μεγιστο δυνατο πλατος της

_Hertha l.jpgHertha r.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η μεγαλοπρεπεια του *Hertha*
> Hertha grand s.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Και τωρα ο πινακας στο κανονικο του μεγεθος. Για να δειτε ολο το πλοιο (και οχι κομμενο σε δυο) _να ειναι η οθονη σας στο μεγιστο δυνατο πλατος της_
> 
> Hertha l.jpgHertha r.jpg


Ας με συγχωρήσουν οι λοιποί <φορουμίστες> ,όπως μας αποκάλεσε και ο φίλος μου Απόστολος , αν πω ότι : όλοι βάζουμε λιθαράκια σε αυτό το forum , κάποιοι όμως εκτός αυτών βάζουν και κάτι <αγκωνάρια> μεταξύ αυτών και ο φίλος Nicholas

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα"* υπήρξε ένα από τα πιο πολύνεκρα ναυάγια των ελληνικών θαλασσων (για την ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα).
Ο επίσημος αριθμός των θυμάτων πλησιάζει τους τετρακόσιους, ενώ ο ακριβής αριθμός των θυμάτων δεν είναι γνωστός.

Υπήρξε ένα ναυάγιο που έγινε σε μια εποχή έντονων πολιτικών αντιπαραθέσεων. Μια εποχή όπου το πολιτικό σκηνικό ήταν εξαιρετικό ρευστό.

Ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου, *Σπύρος Μπιλίνης*, έδωσε μια συνέντευξη στην εφημερίδα *"Ελεύθερη Ελλάδα"* στις *28 Ιανουαρίου 1947.* 
Σ' αυτήν μιλάει με παράπονο για τον χαρακτηρισμό _"εαμοβούλγαροι"_ που χρησιμοποίησαν οι δεξιές εφημερίδες της εποχής για ορισμένους από τους επιβάτες του πλοίου.
Ο *Σπύρος Μπιλίνης* δηλώνει τότε στην εφημερίδα ότι _"Για μένα μονάχα_ _Έλληνες είχα πάνω στο βαπόρι μου. Κι όλους_ _τους κλαίω"._

Την ίδια περίπου εποχή ο μεγάλος λογοτέχνης *Στρατής Μυριβήλης* "γίνεται λάβρος απολογητής του αντικομμουνισμού και υμνητής του στρατοπέδου της Μακρονήσου".
Ο άνθρωπος που έγραψε τα υπέροχα διηγήματα *"Μυστική Παπαρούνα"* και *"Ζάβαλη Μάικω"*, τα οποία περιλαμβάνονται στην συλλογή διηγημάτων *"Ζωή εν τάφω"* κηρύσσει συναγερμό έναντι της "κομμουνιστικής απειλής".
Στο σημερινό φύλλο της εφημερίδας *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (*Δευτέρα 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2009*) και στο άρθρο του *Βασίλη Ν. Καλαμάρα* διαβάζουμε κάποια αποσπάσματα από το αρχείο του *Στράτη Μυριβήλη.*

_"Από το αρχείο του Στράτη Μυριβήλη, η ερευνήτρια Λήδα Κωστάκη μας εμπιστεύτηκε δύο ανέκδοτα ντοκουμέντα:
Από το δακτυλόγραφο με χειρόγραφες προσθήκες: "Ο κομμουνισμός και το παιδομάζωμα":
"[...] Εκείνο που δεν κατάλαβαν ακόμα ούτε οι άγγλοι φίλοι μας, ούτε οι Αμερικάνοι, εκείνο που το μαθαίνουν σιγά-σιγά και απελπιστικά αργά με σπατάλη του ελληνικού άσματος, είναι τούτο: Πως ο σλαυϊκός κομμουνισμός δεν είναι μια κοινωνική θεωρία απλώς, ούτε ένα πολιτικοοικονομικό σύστημα. Είναι κάτι περισσότερο, κάτι φοβερότερο απ' αυτά. Είναι μια μέθοδος σατανική για την κατασκευή μιας νέας φυλής. [...]", "[...] Δεν υπάρχουν έλληνες κομμουνιστές. Όταν κανείς γίνει συνειδητός κομμουνιστής, παύει να είναι Έλληνας. [...]
_
Κρατήστε, λοιπόν, την τελευταία του φράση για να την συγκρίνουμε με τα λόγια του πλοιάρχου *Σπύρου Μπιλίνη.*

Το πολιτικό περιβάλλον εκείνης της εποχής είναι ασφυκτικό.
Και, φαίνεται, ότι σ' ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον επιτρέπονται τα πάντα...     

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο* Τάσο Μέγα* για την παραχώρηση του φύλλου της εφημερίδας και την βοήθεια που μας έχει προσφέρει. 

Σπύρος Μπιλίνης Ελεύθερη Ελλάδα.jpg

_Απόσπασμα από την εφημερίδα "Ελεύθερη Ελλάδα", 28 Ιανουαρίου 1947._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ναυαγιο του *Χειμαρρα* αλλαξε πολλα πραγματα στην Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια. Αφου ο βασικος λογος του ναυαγιου ηταν μια ναρκη, τα λιγα πραγματικα επιβατηγα της εποχης (*Ελενη, Κορυτσα* και φυσικα το πλοιο *Πειραιευς*, το μετεπειτα *Ελση*!) αναγκασθηκαν να μην ταξιδευουν την νυκτα!  26 Ιανουαριου 1947

19470126 PeirElenKor.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι _κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να πει ακόμα και σήμερα ποια ήταν η ακριβής αιτία του ναυαγίου._
Η πρόσκρουση σε ξέρα αποτελεί την επίσημη εκδοχή, σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα που εκδόθηκε.
Από αρκετούς υποστηρίχθηκε ότι η αιτία ήταν μια νάρκη, ενώ από από κάποιους άλλους δεν αποκλείστηκε το ενδεχόμενο να έγινε σαμποτάζ.

Οι εφημερίδες εκείνης της εποχής που έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί είναι πολύ λίγες.
Αν κάποιος διαβάσει όλες τις εφημερίδες εκείνης της εποχής, θα διαπιστώσει ότι οι απόψεις πραγματικά διΐστανται.
Ακόμα και από το _"Ριζοσπάστη" αρκετά σημαντικά άρθρα δεν έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί. Το γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω._

Χάρη στον καλκό φίλο Τάσο Μέγα, είδα όλες τις εφημερίδες εκείνης της εποχής.  Θα έλεγα ότι η εικόνα που ακοκομίζει κανείς από τις εφημερίδες εκείνης της εποχής που έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί  είναι εντελώς αποσμασματική. 

Το θέμα έχει πολλές πτυχές, αρκετές από τις οποίες παραμένουν ακόμα σκοτεινές.
Ίσως, τελικά, η πλήρης αλήθεια δεν θα μαθευτεί ποτέ.

Κάποιος έγραψε σε μια εφημερίδα εκείνης της εποχής ότι την αλήθεια την ξέρουν μόνο τα ψάρια. Μπορεί και να έχει δίκιο ...

----------


## john adam

Και όχι μόνο. Το "φάντασμα" νάρκη βοηθάει ακόμα και σήμερα πολλούς να ..νομίζουν και να προκαλούν. Και ενδεχομένως να κοιμούνται ήσυχοι. Μπορεί βέβαια να ήταν νάρκη. Κανένας δεν απέδειξε απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Αν δούμε όμως πιό ελεύθερα τα πράγματα και χωρίς κανέναν συναισθηματισμό τότε ...νάρκη? Ίσως..........

j

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και όχι μόνο. Το "φάντασμα" νάρκη βοηθάει ακόμα και σήμερα πολλούς να ..νομίζουν και να προκαλούν. Και ενδεχομένως να κοιμούνται ήσυχοι. Μπορεί βέβαια να ήταν νάρκη. Κανένας δεν απέδειξε απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Αν δούμε όμως πιό ελεύθερα τα πράγματα και χωρίς κανέναν συναισθηματισμό τότε ...νάρκη? Ίσως..........
> 
> j


I am on the road and unable to type in Greek


Regrettably both of you misread my original message. In the message I uploaded above I offered a cut out from a newspaper that was mentioning (two weeks after the Heimarra shipwreck) the Greek Government was not allowing any similar passenger ships to travel at night. At that time what was not and had been communicated in public was that Heimarra hit a mine and then perhaps a rock,

That was my message and NOTHING more.  I am sorry I was misunderstood

But having said this and having read your comments let me add to more things that could be better discussed in the Heimarra  entry.

1. The Greek governments of the end of 1947 and beginning 1948 were NOT of the right party. Tsaldaris (the leader of the Greek Laikon Komma) was NOT in charge

2. The question of why certain issues of Rizospastis of 1947 and perhaps 1948 are missing in the National Library Archives is something that should be addressed to THEM. Besides, there are at least 8 Greek newspapers of that period with a larger circulation missing from EBE. What does this prove? Nothing except for lack of funding to finish the project

I see no conspiracy theory here

 NAP





I do not see any

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η επισήμανσή μας σχετίζεται με τη εισαγωγική φράση του Nicholas Peppas _"Αφου ο βασικος λογος του ναυαγιο ηταν μια ναρκη,.."._
Αυτό είναι σαφές.

Επιπλέον, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ψηφιακό αρχείο των εφημερίδων εκείνης της εποχής περιλαμβάνει μόνο *3* ή *4* εφημερίδες.
Είναι το *"ΕΜΠΡΟΣ"*, η *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*, ο κουτσουρεμένος *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ"*, ίσως και κάποια ακόμα.

Αν κάποιος, όμως, ερευνά κάτι τότε είναι υποχρεωμένος να βρει όλες τις εφημερίδες και να μελετήσει τα δημοσιεύματά τους.
Στο Διαδίκτυο δεν μπορεί κανείς να έχει εμπιστοσύνη.
Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι κάποιος έχει επιλέξει τι θα ανεβεί και τι δεν θα ανεβεί.
Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη είχε ή δεν είχε χρήματα για να ψηφιοποιήσει όλες τις εφημερίδες.
Με ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσω όλες τις απόψεις.

Με το *"ΕΜΠΡΟΣ",* την *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*, τον κουτσουρεμένο *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ"* η εικόνα είναι _αποσπασματική.
_Αυτό, νομίζω, ότι είναι αναμφισβήτητο.

Δεν ξέρω, επίσης, αν εσκεμμένα δεν έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί ορισμένα άρθρα του *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ"* που καίνε πραγματικά. Μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο, μπορεί και όχι.
Σημασία, όμως, έχει ότι τα άρθρα του *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ"* λένε πολλά, _έστω και μη ψηφιοποιημένα._
_Ίσως, και να είναι καλύτερα έτσι._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η επισήμανσή μας σχετίζεται με τη εισαγωγική φράση του Nicholas Peppas _"Αφου ο βασικος λογος του ναυαγιο ηταν μια ναρκη,.."._ Αυτό είναι σαφές.
>  Επιπλέον, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ψηφιακό αρχείο των εφημερίδων εκείνης της εποχής περιλαμβάνει μόνο *3* ή *4* εφημερίδες. Είναι το *"ΕΜΠΡΟΣ"*, η *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*, ο κουτσουρεμένος *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ"*, ίσως και κάποια ακόμα.
> 
> Αν κάποιος, όμως, ερευνά κάτι τότε είναι υποχρεωμένος να βρει όλες τις εφημερίδες και να μελετήσει τα δημοσιεύματά τους. Στο Διαδίκτυο δεν μπορεί κανείς να έχει εμπιστοσύνη. Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι κάποιος έχει επιλέξει τι θα ανεβεί και τι δεν θα ανεβεί.  Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη είχε ή δεν είχε χρήματα για να ψηφιοποιήσει όλες τις εφημερίδες.  Με ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσω όλες τις απόψεις.
> 
> Με το *"ΕΜΠΡΟΣ",* την *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*, τον κουτσουρεμένο *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ"* η εικόνα είναι _αποσπασματική_ Αυτό, νομίζω, ότι είναι αναμφισβήτητο.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, επίσης, αν εσκεμμένα δεν έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί ορισμένα άρθρα του *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ"* που καίνε πραγματικά. Μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο, μπορεί και όχι.  Σημασία, όμως, έχει ότι τα άρθρα του *"ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ"* λένε πολλά, _έστω και μη ψηφιοποιημένα.__  Ίσως, και να είναι καλύτερα έτσι._


Iδου τι ειναι σαφες στην ιστορια αυτη

*Επαναλαμβανω οτι εγραψα τα εξης

* 


> Το ναυαγιο του *Χειμαρρα* αλλαξε πολλα πραγματα στην Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια. Αφου ο βασικος λογος του ναυαγιου ηταν μια ναρκη, τα λιγα πραγματικα επιβατηγα της εποχης (*Ελενη, Κορυτσα* και φυσικα το πλοιο *Πειραιευς*, το μετεπειτα *Ελση*!) αναγκασθηκαν να μην ταξιδευουν την νυκτα!  *26 Ιανουαριου 1947*
> 19470126 PeirElenKor.jpg


Η ημερομηνια του αρχικου αρθρου ηταν 26 Ιανουαριου 1947. Εξη μερες πιο πριν, στις 21 Ιανουαριου 1947, η _Ελευθερια_, μια κεντροαριστερη εφημεριδα, ειχε γραψει για ναρκη (κοιταξτε παρα κατω). Την ιδια μερα, μια δεξια εφημεριδα, το _Εμπρος,_ ειχα γραψει για εκρηξη ωρολογιακης βομβας.
_____________________________
Heimarra.jpg
_____________________________
Embros.jpg
_____________________________

Και για να μην μας λειψει και ο _Ριζοσπαστης_, οργανο του ΚΚΕ, ιδου και η πρωτη σελιδα του της ιδιας ημερας 21ης Ιανουαριου 1947...  _Ναρκη, ναρκη, ναρκη_.  Και πληρης παρουσιαση του γεγονοτος οτι υπηρχαν "πολιτικοι κρατουμενοι" στο πλοιο...  Και ας δουμε και το αρθρο του Κωστα Καραγιωργη παρα διπλα... Για οσους ξερουν ιστορια, ο Καραγιωργης δεν ηταν ο οποιοσδηποτε δημοσιογραφος... Ηταν μορφη στο κομμουνιστικο κινημα... Και για τι γραφει;  _Για ναρκες_!


_____________________________
Rizos1.jpg
Rizos2.jpg
Rizos3.jpg
_____________________________
Οτι εγραψα παρα πανω για το *Πειραιευς* και τα νεα της 26ης Ιανουαριου ηταν σωστο. Οταν η κυβερνηση ανεκοινωσε οτι επιβατηγα δεν μπορουσαν να ταξιδευουν την νυχτα, το απεφασισε επειδη οι ειδημονες επιστευαν οτι υπηρχε ναρκη η ωρολογιακης βομβα. Στις 26 Ιανουαριου 1947 δεν υπηρχαν οι θεωριες που εμφανισθηκαν 50 και 60 χρονια αργοτερα. 

Απο μενα τελεια και παυλα *γι αυτο το θεμα.

*
 Αλλα υπαρχει κατι σπουδαιοτερο στα λογια του _Roi Baudoin_, η σημασια της σωστης ερευνας, θεμα που θα συζητησω αργοτερα.

----------


## john adam

> Iδου τι ειναι σαφες στην ιστορια αυτη
> 
> *Επαναλαμβανω οτι εγραψα τα εξης
> 
> * 
> 
> Η ημερομηνια του αρχικου αρθρου ηταν 26 Ιανουαριου 1947. Εξη μερες πιο πριν, στις 21 Ιανουαριου 1947, η _Ελευθερια_, μια κεντροαριστερη εφημεριδα, ειχε γραψει για ναρκη (κοιταξτε παρα κατω). Την ιδια μερα, μια δεξια εφημεριδα, το _Εμπρος,_ ειχα γραψει για εκρηξη ωρολογιακης βομβας.
> _____________________________
> Heimarra.jpg
> ...


Φίλε Nicholas, κανένας δεν μπορει να παρεξηγήσει κανέναν. ΟΛΟΙ μας στο forum προσπαθούμε να συζητήσουμε και να βοηθήσουμε (και τον εαυτό) μας να μην βρίσκεται σε πλάνη σχετικά με τα ναυτικά-ναυτιλιακά. Ούτε κανένας προσπαθεί να βουλώσει κανενός το στόμα ή το..... keyboard.
Η πίεση για τις νυχτερινές πλεύσεις ήρθε απο το σωματείο των ναυτικών, οι οποίοι απείλησαν με στάση, όχι μόνο για το ενδεχόμενο νάρκης αλλα γενικά για τα μέσα διάσωσης των επιβατηγών της εποχής. Και αναγκαστικά η κυβέρνηση θέσπισε την απαγόρευση νυχτερινής πλεύσης. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι αντίστοιχα εκείνη η νύχτα είχε αυτό που σήμερα ονομάζουμε απαγορευτικό.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κανείς, πιθανότατα, δεν θα μάθει την ακριβή αιτία του ναυαγίου.
Το επίσημο πόρισμα απέκλεισε το ενδεχόμενο νάρκης.
Από την άλλη πολλοί είναι αυτοί που πίστευαν ότι η αιτία του ναυαγίου ήταν η νάρκη.

Εδώ στη Ραφήνα έχουμε, ήδη, συναντήσει αρκετούς ανθρώπους που βρέθηκαν για ώρες πολλές στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, μίλησαν με κάποιους από τους επιζώντες και είδαν με τα μάτια τους τα θύματα να "ξεφορτώνονται" από τα καΐκια.
Επίσης, συναντήσαμε ανθρώπους με ραφηνιώτικα καΐκια που είτε οι ίδιοι είτε οι συγγενείς τους βρέθηκαν στον τόπο του ναυαγίου και περισυνέλλεξαν ναυαγούς, ή πτώματα (κυρίως το δεύτερο).
Οι περισσότεροι στέκονται στην εκδοχή της πρόσκρουσης του πλοίου σε ξέρα.

Επίσης, είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ορισμένα από τα "καυτά" άρθρα του *"Ριζοσπάστη"* που δεν έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί έχουν γραφτεί από τον *Καραγιώργη.* 

Ας δούμε, όμως, το πολιτικό σκηνικό της εποχής που είναι σίγουρα πολύ θερμό.
Πρωθυπουργός πρέπει να είναι ακόμα ο Κωνσταντίνος Τσαλδάρης, αλλά για λιγοστές ακόμα ημέρες.

Στο εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα του *Μιχάλη Ν. Κατσίγερα "Ελλάδα 20ος αιώνας ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ"* (εκδόσεις: _"Ποταμός"_) δημοσιεύεται η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που αναφέρεται στην κυβέρνηση του *Δημητρίου Μάξιμου* που σχηματίστηκε στις *24 Ιανουαρίου 1947*, λίγες ημέρες μετά το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα".* 


Κυβέρνηση Μαξίμου.jpg

λεζάντα.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Για το θέμα αυτό θα ήθελα προς στιγμή να πω μόνο τα εξής: είναι η μεγαλύτερη ναυτική τραγωδία που έζησε ο τόπος και σαν μαθητής στο σχολείο ή «ακαδημαϊκός πολίτης» έπειτα ποτέ μα ποτέ δε διδάχτηκα, δε διάβασα και δεν άκουσα μια ιστορία σχετικά με αυτό το μακελειό (κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν μακελειό και όχι ατύχημα). Δυστυχώς ό,τι έμαθα το έμαθα πολύ αργότερα και ενελώς τυχαία και αυτό όχι σε βάθος, διότι αφενός η εποχή εκείνη ήταν μαύρη και σκοτεινή, αφετέρου δε λόγω των πεπλεγμένων συνθηκών ελευθερίας και έκφρασης του λόγου υπήρχαν ελάχιστες απόψεις που μπορούσαν να ακουστούν ελεύθερα (κι αυτές στο εξωτερικό). Οι δε εφημερίδες τότε ήσαν λίγες, κατά βάση κατευθυνόμενες ή λογοκρινόμενες και το ιστορικό υλικό προς μελέτη, δυστυχώς, όπως σωστά επεσήμανε ο Αντώνης, λίγο και κουτσουρεμένο, τουλάχιστον το ψηφιακό.

Έχουμε δει αμέτρητες κινηματογραφικές ταινίες και ντοκυμαντέρ με θέμα διάφορες ναυτικές τραγωδίες (λ.χ. Τιτανικός), κυκλοφορούν εκατοντάδες βιβλία με αντικείμενο τα διάφορα ναυάγια, αλλά δυστυχώς στη μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα έπεσε πέπλος σκότους γύρω από αυτό το μακελειό. Μακάρι τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια όσων επέζησαν του μακελειού (γιατί αμφιβάλλω αν ζει κάποιος από τους διασωθέντες του Χειμάρρα) να σπάσουν τις αλυσίδες της σιωπής σχετικά με το θέμα και να βοηθήσουν την ιστορική έρευνα να κάνει το καθήκον της. 

Δυστυχώς η μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα αποδείχτηκε χώρος έντονων πολιτικών και γαιοστρατηγικών πειραματισμών των ισχυρών της Ευρώπης και η ιστορία αυτή συνεχίζεται μέχρι σήμερα. Η διαφορά με τότε είναι ότι τα χρόνια εκείνα ήταν εξόχως σκοτεινότερα. Πιστεύω προσωπικά ότι στο πνεύμα του να κουκουλωθούν ασχήμιες των μεγάλων δυνάμεων (Αγγλία, ΗΠΑ στην Ελλάδα, ΕΣΣΔ σε χώρες της ανατολικής Ευρώπης) και να επουλωθούν πληγές η ιστορική πένα σίγησε σε βαθμό προκλητικό. Θεωρώ ότι η ιστορία της μεταπολεμικής Ελλάδας είναι μακράν η πλουσιότερη σε διδάγματα (μπροστά της η αρχαία και η βυζαντινή ίσως να ωχριούν…), αλλά είναι αβάσταχτα επώδυνη. Και είναι αλήθεια ότι οι λαοί, ειδικά όταν έχουν περάσει δυσκολίες και ζόρια, δεν εμφανίζουν καμιά διάθεση να ξαναθυμηθούν επώδυνες καταστάσεις του παρελθόντος.

Οι φίλοι μας οι ¶γγλοι φρόντισαν με φοβερή «μαεστρία» να μας διχάσουν και να μας κάνουν να αλληλοεξοντωθούμε. Έπειτα, τη σκυτάλη πήραν οι Αμερικάνοι και τη συνέχεια τη γνωρίζουμε. Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν είσαι νικητής στον πόλεμο γράφεις τη ιστορία που διαβάζεται σε καιρούς ειρήνης. 

Αν δικαιούμαι λοιπόν κι εγώ να έχω μία άποψη πιστεύω ότι το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρρα ήταν μία μαζική πολιτική εξόντωση. Και δεν αναφέρομαι στα αίτια αυτά καθεαυτά του ναυαγίου. Ακόμα και αν δεχτούμε ότι ήταν ένα ατύχημα, ο τρόπος που διαχειρίστηκε η ελληνική Πολιτεία (δικαιοσύνη, στρατός, πολιτικοί) το θέμα αυτό ζέχνει. Η σιωπή και η συγκάλυψη του μακελειού παραπέμπει σε εκατοντάδες παρόμοιες υποθέσεις που η σύγχρονη Ιστορία επιμελώς αγνοεί ή θέλει να μην θυμάται. Ο χαμένος της ιστορίας είναι ο λαός που δε γνωρίζει την ιστορία του. Για μένα εδώ κολλάει όσο τίποτε άλλο αυτό που έχει σαν υπογραφή ο Αντώνης: η μνήμη είναι η μόνη περιουσία.

Αλίμονο στους λαούς που ξεχνούν την ιστορία τους.

----------


## john adam

Το έθεσες σωστά το θέμα,...αν και λίγο σφαιρικά. Η μεταπολεμική (αλλά και η πολεμική) ιστορία της χώρας είναι γεμάτη απο μικρές ιστορίες και γεγονότα, πέρα απο τα κοινώς γνωστά, που άν ασχοληθεί κανείς θα ...ανατριχιάσει. 
Η ιστορία (το ναυάγιο) του Χειμάρα είναι μια ιστορία με πολλούς λάθος χειρισμούς (και πρίν και μετά το συμβάν), λάθος αντιδράσεις, λάθος εκτιμήσεις, λάθος αποφάσεις, μια ιστορία με χιλιάδες ερωτήματα και εκαντοντάδες αθώους ( απ' όλες τις πλευρές).  Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η πένα της ιστορίας δεν σβήνει εύκολα, ούτε ... σιγεί. 
j

----------


## τοξοτης

Διαβάζω τα παραπάνω γραφόμενα και θα ήθελα να εκφράσω μια απορία :

<Μπορεί το συμβάν του Χειμάρα να είναι ένα απλό τυχαίο ναυάγιο χωρίς συνωμοσίες και σκοτεινά παρασκήνια> ?

<Μπορεί να ήθελαν κάποιοι τότε να το εκμεταλλευτούν πολιτικά και το παρουσίαζαν στολίζοντάς το με διάφορα σενάρια συνωμοσίας>???

Τέλος όσον αφορά για το αρχείο του Ριζοσπάστη που αναφέρθηκε έχω να πω και είναι προσωπική μου άποψη ότι :  
Και να υπήρχε δε θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ σαν αντικειμενικό λόγω του ότι τον θεωρώ καθαρά κομματική εφημερίδα που παρουσιάζει τα γεγονότα κατά πως βολεύει το κόμμα που εκπροσωπεί. 

Από τις μαρτυρίες που διαβάζω ίσως να έγιναν <υπερβάσεις καθήκοντος> από κάποιους ανεγκέφαλους στο πλοίο ΑΛΛΑ δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ούτε σαν υποψία αυτό που αφήνετε να πλανάτε ότι η τότε Κυβέρνηση για να εξοντώσει 20 - 30 αριστερούς έπνιξε εκατοντάδες κόσμο.
Πιστεύω ότι αν ήθελε να τους εξοντώσει σίγουρα θα είχε άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## john adam

Ούτε σαν ..υποψία κανείς δεν άφησε να ενοηθεί ότι η Κυβέρνηση ήθελε να πνίξει κανέναν, πόσο μάλλον 30 κρατούμενους, την στιγμή που οι εκτελέσεις είχαν προκαλέσει παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον. Πρόσεξε λίγο τα γεγονότα γιατί στα γραφόμενα του thread για το Χειμάρα έχει ειπωθεί σχεδόν όλη η αλήθεια. Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η θεωρία συνωμοσίας δεν έρχεται απο κανέναν ιστορικό. Ερχεται απο τους ανιστόριτους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει, βέβαια, οτι δεν υφίσταται. Και κάτι ακόμα. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε αθώο και τίποτα τυχαίο στην ιστορία αυτή, ακόμα και το ανθρώπινο λάθος.
j

----------


## Νάξος

Επταπύργιο, Αίγινα, Αβέρωφ, Λαζαρέττο… Τόποι που εξοντώθηκαν με αποφάσεις στρατοδικείου εν νυκτί χιλιάδες πατριώτες χωρίς καν να έχουν καταδικαστεί από πολιτικά δικαστήρια, χωρίς καν να έχουν δικηγόρο, με την κατηγορία του «κομμουνισμού». Στο Χειμάρρα θα κολλούσανε; Έχω μελετήσει το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον το οποίο έγινε 20 χρόνια πιο μετά. Χάθηκαν πολύ λιγότεροι άνθρωποι, εντοπίστηκαν αμέσως τα αίτια της  τραγωδίας, πάρθηκαν επι τόπου μέτρα σχετικά με την ασφάλεια εν πλω και το γεγονός έμεινε στην ιστορία γιατί έγινε ντόρος και ορθός έγινε ντόρος, διότι χαθήκανε ανθρώπινες ζωές. Το 1966 που ναυάγησε το Ηράκλειο δεν υπήρχαν ούτε τηλεοράσεις (στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον) παρά μόνο ραδιόφωνο και εφημερίδες, όπως το 1947. Το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρρα, το οποίο βούλιαξε στην κυριολεξία 2 βήματα από την ξηρά, πέρασε στο ντούκου. Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το πλοίο άλλαξε πορεία για να γλιτώσει την κακοκαιρία ανοιχτά στο Αιγαίο. Και το ανατριχιαστικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κατέληξαν στον πάτο της θάλασσας άνθρωποι δεμένοι με χειροπέδες. Δεν τραβήχτηκε το αυτί κανενός υπεύθυνου, δεν πλήρωσε κανείς καμία αποζημίωση και η δικαιοσύνη (ποια δικαιοσύνη, η στρατιωτική ή η αστική; ) ενεργούσε υπό τας υποδείξεις της βρετανικής βασιλικής αυλής.

Το γεγονός ότι ο Ριζοσπάστης εκφράζει τις απόψεις του ΚΚΕ δε μου λέει τίποτε. Η ηγεσία του ΚΚΕ, δυστυχώς, φρόντισε πολλές φορές να προδώσει ανθρώπους που πίστεψαν σε κάποια ιδανικά, αριστερά ή μη αριστερά, έχοντας μάλιστα προσφέρει ανιδιοτελώς την ίδια τους τη ζωή γι' αυτά (λ.χ. Βελουχιώτης). Σε τελική ανάλυση οι εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες απλών Ελλήνων που εκτελέστηκαν, βασανίστηκαν και φυλακίστηκαν δεν ήταν ούτε θεωρητικοί του Μαρξισμού, ούτε και εαμοβούλγαροι (ήμαρτον). Όλη η ανθρωπότητα γνωρίζει για τον ισπανικό εμφύλιο αλλά αγνοεί τον ελληνικό. Γιατί; Διότι απλούστατα ήταν το πρώτο ψυχροπολεμικό πείραμα παγκοσμίως με τη σφραγίδα της Βρετανίας και των ΗΠΑ και δεν συνέφερε τις βασιλεύουσες δυνάμεις να βγει παραέξω. Σε μία εποχή που «περίεργοι» Αμερικάνοι δημοσιογράφοι (Πολκ) βρέθηκαν δολοφονημένοι, χιλιάδες απλοί Έλληνες πολίτες εκτελεσμένοι και μεγάλο ποσοστό του ενεργού πληθυσμού της χώρας (αυτοί που φυλακίστηκαν και εκτελεστήκαν δεν ήταν 70άρηδες, αλλά 20άρηδες, 30άρηδες και 40ντάρηδες) περιθωριοποιημένο, το Χειμάρρα ήταν «μεζεδάκι» για τους ¶γγλους και τους εδώ υπαλλήλους τους.

Ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι το ΚΚΕ ήταν υπάλληλοι της ΕΣΣΔ, οποιαδήποτε άλλη φωνή εκτός ΚΚΕ, αριστερή ή μη που έλεγε «σταθείτε ρε πατριώτες να τα βρούμε, τι τους θέλουμε τους ξένους;» κατέληγε ή στο χώμα ή στη φυλακή γιατί έτσι είχε προαποφασιστεί στη Γιάλτα και γιατί η Αγγλία είχε επενδύσει πολύ χρήμα για να έχει στην επιρροή της την χώρα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ποτέ μα ποτέ από τότε δεν έχει επισκεφτεί Βρετανός πρωθυπουργός τη χώρα στα πλαίσια διμερών σχέσεων (λ.χ. ήρθε ο Μπλαίρ σε συνάντηση κορυφής της ΕΕ αλλά όχι για να επισκεφτεί Έλληνα ομόλογό του). Σκεφτείτε τι έγινε αργότερα στην Κύπρο που τότε ήταν «διεκδικούμενη γη» μεταξύ Ελλάδας (οι Κύπριοι επιθυμούσαν ένωση με τη μαμά πατρίδα, αλλά παραδόξως η μαμά πατρίδα υπέγραφε να καταστεί ως εγγυήτρια δύναμη για την τύχη της Κύπρου και η Τουρκία που μπήκε από τον φεγγίτη στο κόλπο…) και Αγγλίας (και οι ¶γγλοι κατέπνιγαν στο αίμα τις εξεγέρσεις των ελληνοκυπρίων πατριωτών).

Το ιστορικό πλαίσιο της εποχής σε μία χώρα που η Αγγλία έκανε πραγματικά ό,τι ήθελε στην Ελλάδα (μόνο στη Θεσσαλονίκη υπήρχε παράρτημα της αγγλικής ΚΥΠ…), σε μία χώρα που πολιτικοί και «εθνικόφρωνες» (αλλά όχι πατριώτες Έλληνες για μένα) έκαναν αντίσταση στο… Κάϊρο και βρέθηκαν ξαφνικά να είναι αρχηγοί κράτους και ταγοί της κοινωνίας, σε μία χώρα που σχεδόν κανείς μαυραγορίτης και γερμανοτσολιάς δεν πήγε φυλακή με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι το Χειμάρρα ήταν υπόθεση ελεγχόμενη, αν όχι κατασκευασμένη. Μια ιστορία με απίστευτη δυσοσμία και «άπλετο σκότος».

----------


## τοξοτης

Και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ δίπλα στην ακτή βούλιαξε και πνίγηκε τόσος κόσμος και μάλιστα σε καλοκαιρία.

Το ότι κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι , αγράμματοι ίσως, χωροφύλακες της εποχής εκείνης δεν έβγαλαν , είτε γιατί δε το ήθελαν είτε γιατί δε το σκέφτηκαν μέσα στο πανικό τους τις χειροπέδες από τους κρατουμένους δεν θα με κάνει να σκέπτομαι συνωμοσίες ή ότι άλλο.

Ποτέ μου , στα 57 μου χρόνια , δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί μόνο οι αριστεροί - κομουνιστές έχουν το δικαίωμα να λέγονται πατριώτες και όλοι οι άλλοι είναι προδότες.
Ποτέ μου δε κατάλαβα γιατί πάντα οι Αμερικάνοι οι Εγγλέζοι , οι Γάλλοι κλπ Δυτικοί Ευρωπαίοι ήταν οι κακοί ( προς θεού δε τους θεωρώ αγίους και αμέτοχους σε πολλά) ενώ για τους Ρώσους , Σοβιετικούς , Μπολσεβίκους (κρατάτε όποιο τίτλο θέλετε) δε γίνεται καμία αναφορά στα εγκλήματα που διέπραξαν την σκοτεινή εκείνη εποχή.
Σχετικά με την πιο πάνω απορία μου παραθέτω αυτό το άρθρο από τον ΣΚΑΙ :

*Το Κρεμλίνο αποκηρύσσει τον Στάλιν* 

*Ο Πρόεδρος της Ρωσίας, Ντιμίτρι Μεντβέντεφ, εξαπέλυσε γενική πολιτική και ιδεολογική επίθεση σε όλους όσους ευαγγελίζονται μία επιστροφή στο παρελθόν* 

_Δημήτρης Θωμάς_ 01/11/2009 | 14:23Τελευταία Ενημέρωση 14:23 01/11/2009
Ο Πρόεδρος της Ρωσίας, Ντιμίτρι Μεντβέντεφ, εξαπέλυσε γενική πολιτική και ιδεολογική επίθεση σε όλους όσους ευαγγελίζονται μια επιστροφή στο παρελθόν και προσπαθούν να υπερασπιστούν την μνήμη και την πολιτική του Ιωσήφ Στάλιν, ως ηγέτη της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης. _“Εκατομμύρια πολίτες της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης πέθαναν κατά την περίοδο διακυβέρνησης της χώρας από τον Στάλιν, και δεν είναι δυνατόν να δικαιώσουμε αυτούς που εξόντωσαν ανθρώπους του λαού τους”, είπε ευθαρσώς ο κύριος Μεντβέντεφ._ 

Ο Πρόεδρος της Ρωσίας επεσήμανε επίσης ότι οι προσπάθειες για παραποίηση και εξιδανίκευση της ιστορίας, αλλά και η υπεράσπιση πολιτικών πρακτικών βίας και καταπίεσης, ενέχουν σοβαρούς αλλά και κεκαλυμμένους κινδύνους. Κάποιοι Ρώσοι πολιτικοί προσπάθησαν πρόσφατα να δημιουργήσουν ένα νέα πολιτικό πορτρέτο του Στάλιν, με μια θετικότερη πολιτική ματιά, όπως για παράδειγμα ο νυν Πρωθυπουργός της Ρωσίας, Βλαντιμίρ Πούτιν, ο οποίος χαρακτήρισε πρόσφατα τον Στάλιν “αποτελεσματικό ηγέτη που μετέτρεψε τη Σοβιετική Ένωση σε υπερδύναμη”. 

O Ντιμίτρι Μεντβέντεφ δημοσίευσε της απόψεις του σε βίντεο που αναρτήθηκε και προβάλλεται στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Κρεμλίνου. Το βίντεο εμφανίστηκε την ημέρα που η Ρωσία τίμησε τα εκατομμύρια των ανθρώπων που σκοτώθηκαν κατά την διάρκεια της περιόδου διακυβέρνησης της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης από το βάρβαρο καθεστώς του Στάλιν, που διήρκεσε από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1920, ως το θάνατο του το 1953. Ο πρόεδρος της Ρωσίας τόνισε ότι είναι αδύνατον να φανταστεί κανείς το εύρος και το βάθος της καταπίεσης που υπέστησαν οι άνθρωποι από το καθεστώς του Στάλιν, όταν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι δολοφονήθηκαν ομαδικά, και στερήθηκαν ακόμη και το δικαίωμα της ταφής. 

*Ο Πρόεδρος της Ρωσίας* επεσήμανε ότι από κάποιους γίνονται σήμερα προσπάθειες “δικαίωσης της καταπίεσης του παρελθόντος”, και προειδοποίησε ότι η παραποίηση της ιστορίας είναι ένα “επικίνδυνο άθλημα”. Οι θέσεις του Ντιμίτρι Μεντβέντεφ δημοσιεύθηκαν την ώρα που στη Ρωσία, από κάποιους γίνεται συστηματική προσπάθεια “αγιοποίησης του Στάλιν και παρουσίασης του ως αποτελεσματικού διαχειριστή του σοβιετικού κράτους που μεταμόρφωσε τη Σοβιετική Ένωση”. Αξίζει να επισημανθεί ότι κατά την διάρκεια της προεδρίας Πούτιν, δόθηκε εντολή να γραφούν και πάλι τα βιβλία της ιστορίας, και να αναδειχθούν τα “επιτεύγματα” του Στάλιν. 

Στη Μόσχα υπάρχει σήμερα και το “Καφέ Στάλιν”, που κάποιοι μπορεί να το θεωρήσουν σημάδι αναβίωσης της μνήμης και επιρροής του στυγνού δικτάτορα, κάποιοι όμως μπορεί να το δουν κάπως πιο χιουμοριστικά, ως απόδειξη της ευελιξίας και ευρηματικότητας του καπιταλιστικού συστήματος, που μετατρέπει ακόμη και τους σκληρότερους επικριτές και αντιπάλους του, σε πηγή πλούτου και τουριστική ατραξιόν, ευελιξία και ευρηματικότητα που αποτέλεσαν τους σημαντικότερους παράγοντες της επιβίωσης του, έναντι του δυσκίνητου “συστήματος του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού”, που κατέρρευσε εκ των έσω, επειδή δεν μπορούσε στις τελευταίες του μέρες να καλύψει ούτε καν τις βασικές ανάγκες του πληθυσμού. 

Πάντως στη Μόσχα υπάρχει και σταθμός του μετρό που έχει στους τείχους του γραμμένο ένα από τα περίφημα σλόγκαν του Στάλιν, ενώ στη βόρεια Ρωσία, συνελήφθη ιστορικός που πραγματοποιούσε έρευνες για τα εγκλήματα που διαπράχθηκαν από το καθεστώς του Ιωσήφ Στάλιν. Τα γεγονότα αλλά και η παρέμβαση του Προέδρου της Ρωσίας αποτελούν ενδείξεις ότι ίσως να υπάρχει ρήγμα στη ρωσική ηγεσία για το ευαίσθητο αυτό κρατικό, εθνικό και ιστορικό ζήτημα. 

_Μένει να αναρωτηθούμε_ το γιατί την ώρα που επίσημα, ο Πρόεδρος της Ρωσίας αποδοκιμάζει τις πράξεις του Ιωσήφ Στάλιν, πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν ακόμη στην Ελλάδα άνθρωποι, νοσταλγοί της σταλινικής περιόδου και υπερασπιστές των πρακτικών του σταλινικού καθεστώτος και της πολιτικής του απανθρωπίας. Προφανώς είναι οι ίδιοι που μάλλον επιθυμούσαν η Ελλάδα, το λίκνο της Δημοκρατίας, να μετατραπεί σε μια απέραντη κολεκτίβα, όπως ήταν η Σιβηρία και η Αλβανία του Χότζα, με πολυβολεία και συρματοπλέγματα, που είχαν στόχο, όχι την υπεράσπιση της χώρας από κάποιον εξωτερικό εχθρό, αλλά την δημιουργία μιας απέραντης φυλακής που κρατούσε δέσμιους ολόκληρους λαούς που βασανίστηκαν για δεκαετίες. 


Αυτά τα λίγα για να μην έχουμε μονόπλευρη άποψη της Ιστορίας.

Μπράβο στους λαούς που παραδέχονται τα λάθη και τα εγκλήματα της ιστορίας τους.

----------


## john adam

Είναι ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό αλλά και λυπηρό το γεγονός ότι όντως ο εμφύλιος δεν έληξε το '49. Το είπαν πολλοί απο' όλες τις παρατάξεις και τους χρωματισμούς. Θα σας παρακαλούσα μόνο να μην ξεφύγουμε απο την ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ καταγταφή των γεγονότων. Συμπεράσματα, πιστέψτε με, θα βγούν μετά αυτόματα.
J

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε μου ,

Προσωπικά για μένα ο εμφύλιος έχει λήξει από τις 19/12/1952 , στις 20/12/1952 γεννήθηκα.
Δυστυχώς κάποιοι θέλουν να μας το θυμίζουν , πολλές φορές μονόπλευρα , και να μας βάζουν σε αντιπαραθέσεις.
Να γνωρίσω δε ότι :


Δε με χωρίζει τίποτα από κανένα άνθρωπο οποιασδήποτε ιδεολογίας ( την οποία θεωρώ σεβαστή άλλά όχι πάντα αποδεκτή ) και χρώματος.
Είμαι αντίθετος σε αυτούς που παγκοσμίως με το < έτσι θέλω > προσπαθούν να επιβάλλουν στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία την άποψή τους.Είμαι αντίθετος με όποια κυβέρνηση από Ανατολή μέχρι Δύση παίζει πολιτικά παιχνίδια σε βάρος άλλων λαών.Γενικά μέχρι σήμερα οι όποιες διαφορές απόψεων στο ποδόσφαιρο και την πολιτική *ΔΕ* με έκαναν να τσακωθώ με τους φίλους και γνωστούς μου. Ούτε κατάφεραν ποτέ να μας κόψουν την όρεξη να πίνουμε τα κρασιά μας και τα τσίπουρά μας.

----------


## Νάξος

Αν από τα λεγόμενά μου αφήνεται να εννοηθεί κάποια εύνοια υπέρ του Στάλιν ή του σταλινισμού νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι άκυρο. Η προσωπική μου θέση είναι ούτως ή άλλως κατά των ισχυρών, γιατί αν έχουν φτάσει τον πλανήτη σε ένα τέλμα οι κύριοι υπεύθυνοι είναι αυτοί.

«Το ότι κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι , αγράμματοι ίσως, χωροφύλακες της εποχής εκείνης δεν έβγαλαν , είτε γιατί δε το ήθελαν είτε γιατί δε το σκέφτηκαν μέσα στο πανικό τους τις χειροπέδες από τους κρατουμένους δεν θα με κάνει να σκέπτομαι συνωμοσίες ή ότι άλλο.»

Μπορεί να μην έγινε συνωμοσία για να βυθιστεί το πλοίο (προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο είχε εντολή να βυθιστεί, δεν υπήρχε συνομωσία, αλλά ένα καλά στημένο σχέδιο), αλλά ο τρόπος που χειρίστηκαν οι κρατικοί λειτουργοί την υπόθεση πριν και κυρίως μετά το ναυάγιο είναι λίαν συνομωτικός.

 Και ρωτώ: πήγε κανείς χωροφύλακας σπίτι του; Τιμωρήθηκε κανείς από αυτήν την ιστορία; Γίνανε αυτοψίες; Καταδικάστηκαν ποτέ οι υπαίτιοι; Η μόνη σκοτούρα του τότε ελληνικού κράτους ήταν να μη διαφύγουν ζωντανοί όσοι κρατούμενοι γλίτωσαν από το μακελειό και κολύμπησαν ίσαμε την ξηρά. Για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία ο ναυαγός παύει να είναι άνθρωπος, αλλά πολιτικός κρατούμενος. Είναι το μόνο ναυτικό ατύχημα με τόσες ανθρώπινες απώλειες και αντιστρόφως ανάλογη δικαστική έρευνα, καταλογισμό και απόδοση ευθυνών και βέβαια ιστορική έρευνα.

Στην περίπτωση του Σαμίνα γλίτωσαν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι, καταδικάστηκαν κάποια μέλη του πληρώματος και αυτοκτόνησε ένας άνθρωπος. Βεβαίως και σ' αυτήν την υπόθεση υπάρχουνε μελανά σημεία, γιατί σε άλλες χώρες τέτοιες εταιρείες πιθανότατα να βάζανε λουκέττο από την επόμενη του ναυαγίου  μέρα. Την πλήρωσανε -δικαίως- κάποιοι άνθρωποι που είχαν άμεσες ευθύνες, αλλά τη βγάλανε λάδι όσοι είχαν έμμεσες ή κρυφές ευθύνες. Λ.χ. για τα σωστικά μέσα του Σαμίνα που ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση δε φταίει μόνο ο πλοίαρχος.

Χωρίς να βάζω σε πλάστιγγα από τη μία 50 χαμένες ζωές και από την άλλη 400 θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος του κράτους τότε (αστυνομία, δικαιοσύνη, στρατός, πνευματική ηγεσία) ήταν επιεικώς απάνθρωπος. Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε 10 «ανεγκέφαλους» πολιτσμάνους. Αυτοί είναι όργανα. Αν υπήρχε κράτος Δικαίου θα είχαν λάβει χώρα όλες οι διαδικασίες για την απόδοση ευθυνών. Ειλικρινά ακόμα και αν δεν υπήρχε συνομωσία, συνομωσία συνιστά η όλη στάση της Πολιτείας στο θέμα  που αν μη τί άλλο ήταν «κουκουλώστε το». Συμπεριφορά που χαρακτηρίζει πλήρως μία μπανανία, όπως ήταν η Ελλάδα μας τότε: μια κατεστραμμένη χώρα από τους Γερμανούς και εν συνεχεία ένα βρετανικό/αμερικανικό προτεκτοράτο όπου ο κάθε Τσώρτσιλ βομβάρδιζε, μηχανορραφούσε, σκότωνε και κατέστρεφε.

Δυστυχώς, ακόμα και σήμερα, αν δεν ανήκεις κάπου σε τρώει η μαρμάγκα. Η έννοια της σημαίας και της Ορθοδοξίας γίνεται τσιφλίκι της δεξιάς (λες και δεν υπάρχουν αριστεροί που είναι πατριώτες και χριστιανοί… ) και η έννοια των κοινωνικών αγώνων για δικαιοσύνη και δημοκρατία καπελώνεται από «αριστερούς» ή αριστερίζοντες, λες και δεν υπάρχουν αριστεροί με δεξιά τσέπη ή δεξιοί με πραγματικά αριστερές συμπεριφορές στην καθημερινή τους ζωή.

Στο τέλος το πλοίο βυθίστηκε, οι Βρετανοί πίνανε στην υγεία του κορόϊδου και μεις ματώναμε και βουλιάζαμε σε μιά θάλασσα από αίμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα σας παρακαλέσω να παραμείνει η συζήτηση σε θέματα που έστω πλησιάζουν την ιστορία του πλοίου ή του ναυαγίου. Αν θέλετε να συζητήσετε γενικότερα θέματα που εμπεριέχουν στοιχεία πολιτικής θα σας παρακαλούσα να το κάνετε στην ενότητα Συζητήσεις.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί, είναι γνωστό ότι η ιστορία τις περισσότερες φορές γράφεται από τους νικητές.
Δεν αποκλείεται, βέβαια, κάποια στιγμή κάποια κομμάτια της ιστορίας να ξαναγραφτούν.

Στο πρόσφατο αφιέρωμα της εφημερίδας *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* με τίτλο *"Εμφύλιος Πόλεμος: 60 χρόνια από τη λήξη του"*, ο *Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης*, καθηγητής Σύγχρονης Ιστορίας στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης γράφει, μεταξύ άλλων, στο εξαιρετικό άρθρο του με θέμα *"Γενική Επισκόπηση του Ελληνικού Εμφυλίου Πολέμου":*
_"Όταν προχωρήσει - όταν αφεθεί να προχωρήσει - η σχετική έρευνα στη χώρα μας (με πρόσβαση στα αρχεία λόγου χάριν) πολλά θα ξέρουμε για τον κονωνικό και ηθικό κόσμο των νικητών του εμφυλίου πολέμου. Τα περισσότερα δεν θα είναι ευχάριστα υποπτεύομαι ..."._
Τα λόγια αυτά τα γράφει για τις παιδοπόλεις της Βασίλισσας Φρειδερίκης, αλλά ταιριάζουν απόλυτα και με το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα".    * 

Εμείς εδώ στη Ραφήνα ξεκινήσαμε πριν από τρία χρόνια μια υποτυπώδη έρευνα για το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρρα".*
Πέντε μαθητές του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας ζήτησαν τότε να ψάξουμε να βρούμε τον *Σταμάτη Νικολαΐδη,* επιζών του ναυαγίου του *"Χειμάρρα".* Αφορμή στάθηκε μια σχετική εκπομπή στον *ΣΚΑΙ* της σειράς *"Η μηχανή του χρόνου".*

Διστάσαμε να συναντήσουμε τον *Σταμάτη τον Νικολαΐδη* από φόβο μήπως του ξυπνήσουμε παλιές και τόσο δυσάρεστες μνήμες. 
Για το λόγο αυτό συναντήσαμε τον *Δημήτρη Μουτσάτσο,* παλιό καπετάνιο σε ανεμότρατες της Ραφήνας.
Ο άνθρωπος αυτός μας είπε πάρα πολλά.

Συνολικά τον συναντήσαμε έξι φορές.
Το *"Χειμάρρα"* ερχόταν κάθε φορά στη συζήτηση σαν *ερινύα.*
*Ερινύα*, όμως, για πιο λόγο και για ποιους;

Κάναμε μια εργασία, την κυκλοφορήσαμε σε φυλλάδια, την στείλαμε σε περιοδικά.
*Ανταπόκριση* _ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ._

Μας κοιτούσαν όλοι με συμπάθεια, έλεγαν "μπράβο στα παιδιά", αλλά ουσία μηδέν.
Κανείς, πιθανόν, δεν διάβασε ποτέ ολόκληρη την εργασία.
Γιατί αν την είχαν διαβάσει, θα καταλάβαιναν ότι αυτά που έλεγε ο Μουτσάτσος έρχονταν σε αντίθεση με την επίσημη εκδοχή του ναυαγίου.

Η ιστορία ξεχάστηκε μέχρι που την ανεβάσαμε στο forum.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=63535&page=5
Κάποιοι, επιτέλους, διάβασαν την εργασία.
O *Nicholas Peppas* άρχισε να ανεβάζει αρκετά μηνύματα γύρω από το *"Χειμάρρα"* (τόσο πριν όσο και αφού ήρθε στην Ελλάδα).

Σε κάποια στιγμή εμφανίστηκε, σαν από μηχανής θεός, και ο καλός φίλος *john adam*.
Μετά από λίγο τα γεγονότα άρχισαν να παίρνουν χαρακτήρα χιονοστοιβάδας.
¶ρχισαν να έρχονται στη φόρα σημαντικά στοιχεία γύρω από το ναυάγιο.
Και μάλιστα πολλά από τα στοιχεία αυτά προέκυψαν εδώ δίπλα μας, στην Ραφήνα του 2009.
Βρήκαμε πολλούς που είχαν να πουν πολλά.

Και σχεδόν όλοι συμφωνούσαν με όσα μας είχε πει ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος.

Απλοί, καθημερινοί άνθρωποι αποδείχθηκαν πολύ πιο ανοικτοί από ανθρώπους που σχετίζονταν με θεσμούς και επίσημους φορείς.
Νομίζω, ότι αυτό είναι λογικό.

Όλα αυτά 62-63 χρόνια μετά το ναυάγιο.

Οι μαθητές είχαν δώσει τον χαρακτηριστικό τίτλο *"Χειμάρρα Η "θαμμένη" αλήθεια"* στο άρθρο τους.
Φαίνεται ότι, μάλλον, είχαν δίκιο.
Δεν αποκλείεται, όμως, κάποιες πτυχές να φωτιστούν τα χρόνια που έρχονται.

Ας δούμε τώρα μια συμβολική φωτογραφία για όλα όσα συζητάμε.
Ραφήνα, 19 Ιανουαρίου 1947.

Η Ραφήνα υποδέχεται τους ναυαγούς του *"Χειμάρρα".*
Στην Ραφήνα φθάνουν από το πρωΐ τα πτώματα των πνιγμένων.

Σαν από αρχαία τραγωδία τα πτώματα τοποθετούνται στη μέση και γύρω γύρω μαζεύεται ο κόσμος.

Πρόσωπα βουβά μιας αρχαίας τραγωδίας.
Ένας χορός από αρχαία τραγωδία σιωπηλός και βουβός.
Ανάμεσά τους και μικρά παιδιά.

Κυρίες και κύριοι το θέμα συνεχίζει να καίει 63 χρόνια μετά.

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο *Μεγαλοκονόμου.*
Κανονικά, καμία λέξη δεν θα έπρεπε να τη συνοδεύει... 

Αρχαία Τραγωδία.jpg

Copyright: Αρχείο Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου

----------


## Νάξος

Πονάνε πολύ ρε Αντώνη αυτές οι φωτογραφίες και αυτά τα ντοκουμέντα… Ωστόσο, όσο και αν ματώνει η ιστορία, πρέπει να μην ξεχνιέται. Αντώνη να᾽σαι καλά για τον κόπο σου να συλλέγεις και να μας παρουσιάζεις πτυχές της ιστορίας που έχουν ξεχαστεί. Ο Θεός να αναπαύσει την ψυχούλα τους.

----------


## john adam

lens.jpg

ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλοι μου νομιζω οτι ξεφυγαμε εντελως, ας χαλαρωσουμε, δεν χρειαζονται εντασεις διοτι ετσι δεν κερδιζει κανεις, ουτε εμεις που  παρακολουθουμε  αλλα ουτε και το παρον θεμα!

----------


## john adam

λέμβος Ραφήνα.jpg

Προτιμώ (περισσότερο γιατί δεν σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά) να συνεχίσω την ενδιαφέρουσα περιπλάνηση στην ιστορία - που τέλως πάντων έχει και νόημα.
Στην φωτογραφία μια λέμβος του Χειμάρα (και μάλλον η μοναδική που έφτασε στην Ραφήνα) ακουμπησμένη στην παραλία της. Υπο ερεύνηση είναι αν σ΄αυτήν επέβαιναν οι διασωθέντες αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας. 
(Λεπτομέρεια απο φωτογραφία της εποχής - 21 Ιαν. 1947)

----------


## john adam

Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να ανήκει σε ναυαγό. Θα ερευνηθεί άραγε ενα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο?
Απο το zougla.gr

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όσα έχουμε ακούστει τις τελευταίες ημέρες στη Ραφήνα για το ναυάγιο είναι πραγματικά συγκλονιστικά.
Όσες φωτογραφίες έχουμε δει τις τελευταίες ημέρες για το ναυάγιο μας έχουν κάνει να ανατριχιάσουμε.

Είδαμε ανθρώπους να μιλούν έχοντας τα μάτια τους βουρκωμένα.
Δεν ήταν άνθρωποι που είχαν χάσει δικούς τους ανθρώπους στο ναυάγιο.
Ήταν άνθρωποι που το 1947 ήταν 7, 10, ή 15 ετών και βρέθηκαν  εκείνες τις ημέρες στο λιμάνι.
¶νθρωποι που είδαν και άκουσαν πολλά.

Το θέμα μας είναι το *"Χειμάρρα"* και αν θέλετε μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε με τα ντοκουμέντα αυτά.

Όλα αυτά πονάνε πολύ.
Όποιος δεν θέλει να τα διαβάσει, ας μην τα διαβάσει.

_Η παραπάνω λέμβος δεν αποκλείεται να είναι του "Χειμάρρα"._
Πολλές από τις φωτογραφίες που έχουμε δεν τελευταία δείχνουν μια Ραφήνα μέσα στη φτώχεια και την πείνα.
Και, όμως, όλοι έδωσαν ότι μπορούσαν για να ανακουφίσουν όσους σώθηκαν.
Μια κουβέρτα, ένα παντελόνι, μια ζακέτα, ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια.

Δυστυχώς, λίγο παραπέρα κάποιοι άλλοι κάτοικοι της Αττικής έπιαρναν από τα πτώματα που ξεβράζονταν νστις παραλίες ότι πολύτιμο είχαν επάνω τους...

----------


## τοξοτης

Έλεος τέλος πάντων τι άλλο θα δούμε.
Να επιστρατεύονται κάποια άγνωστα λείψανα κάποιου κακομοίρη/ρας και να παρουσιάζονται προς εντυπωσιασμό ότι μπορεί να ανήκουν σε ναυαγό του Χειμάρα το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο.

----------


## Νάξος

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα νήμα για το Χειμάρρα ως πλοίο και ένα ξεχωριστό για το ναυάγιο του πλοίου. Το μεν πρώτο να είναι απολύτως καραβολατρικό και το δεύτερο να είναι τραπέζι διαλόγου για το ναυάγιο και φυσικά αποθετήριο απόψεων, ντοκουμέντων και μαρτυριών. Το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρρα μοιραία ακουμπά και άλλες πτυυχές της ζωής, όπως είναι η πολιτική, η δικαιοσύνη, οι θεσμοί και όχι μόνο την καραβολατρική. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ναυάγια η καραβολατρική προσέγγιση του θέματος εξασθενίζει. Επειδή έχει ήδη ανοιχτεί ξεχωριστό νήμα για την συζήτηση γύρω από το Χειμάρρα, προτείνω τα άρθρα των συμφορουμιτών μας που αναφέρονται στο ναυάγιο του πλοίου υπό οποιαδήποτε σκοπιά (τεχνική, ναυτική, πολιτική, νομική, θεσμική) να μεταφερθούν εδώ και μάλιστα όχι στα «εκτός θέματος» νήματα, αλλά σε νήματα που αφορούν ναυτικές τραγωδίες και ναυάγια.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=89305

Βεβαίως η προτροπή δεν είναι διαταγή και ο διαχωρισμός των νημάτων επαφίεται στους διαχειριστές. 

Θα συμφωνούσα μερικώς με το φίλο Τοξότη, πράγματι το εύρημα ενός πιθανότατα αποκεφαλισμένου σκελετού δε σημαίνει ότι ανήκει σε ναυαγό του πλοίου. Αν όμως υπάρχει κάποια αυτοψία, μελέτη DNA ή και 'γω δεν ξέρω τι άλλο που να αποδεικνύει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος σκελετός θα μπορούσε να ανήκει και σε ναυαγό τότε προφανώς πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη.

Σε αντίθεση με τον φίλο Trakman δε βλέπω κάποια ένταση σχετικά με πολιτική, αλλά κάποια προσωπική αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ μελών του φόρουμ σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Προσωπικά αγαπώ την ένταση αρκεί να μην φτάνουμε σε προσβολές και ασχήμιες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να γίνει διαχωρισμός, δεν μπορείς να συζητάς για ένα καράβιχωρίς να αναφέρεις για το τέλος του όταν μάλιστα πήρε ανθρώπους μαζί του. Ας συζητήσουμε καταθέτοντας τα στοιχεία και τις απόψεις μας πολιτισμένα.
Προσωπική μο άποψη ότι μελετάμε την ιστορία ώστε να μη γίνουν τα λάθη του παρελθόντος ξανά. 

Το βαπόρι ταξίδευε σε μια ταραγμένη εποχή, σε μια χώρα κατεστραμένη κα ακόμα σε εμπόλεμη κατάσταση. 

Αλήθεια ξέρουμε αν άναβαν οι φάροι του Ευβοϊκού ή ήταν ακόμα κατεστραμένοι από την κατοχή; Εκέινη την εποχή που οι φάροι ήταν το κύριο βοήθημα ναυσιπλοΐας, οι αμυνόμενοι τους έσβηναν για να μην βοηθούν τον εχθρό και οι επιτιθέμενοι τους κατέστρεφαν . Χωρίς φάρους, νύχτα με ομίχλη και με άσχημο καιρό θα ήταν φοβερά δύσκολη η ναυσιπλοΐα αλλα και η επιχείρηση διάσωσης, ακόμα και από μικρά σκάφξη με γνώση της περιοχής όπως οι ψαράδες της Ραφήνας.

----------


## Νάξος

Πήρα το θάρρος να προτείνω διαχωρισμό των νημάτων διότι αυτός υφίσται και σε άλλες παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις στο φόρουμ (Ηράκλειον, Χρυσή Αυγή, Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα κλπ). Δείτε εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=109

Η συζήτηση γίνεται πολιτισμένα και δεν τίθεται θέμα περί αυτού. Απλά νομίζω ότι άλλο θέμα είναι το Χειμάρρα και άλλο το ναυάγιό του.

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα σας παρακαλέσω να μην την κάνετε την συζήτηση του Χειμαρα προσωπική κόντρα !Σας παρακαλώ ,διότι όλα αυτά που γραφτήκαν ειλικρινά με στενοχώρησαν .Και ποιο πολύ ότι μετά από τόσα χρόνια από τον εμφύλιο διαπιστώνω ότι δεν μας δίδαξαν  τίποτα δυστυχώς !
Το θέμα ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΕΔΩ !
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάμε παρακάτω την συζήτηση  !!!!

----------


## gtogias

Ένα ακόμη πρωτοσέλιδο από το ναυάγιο καθώς και σε μεγέθυνση οι δύο φωτογραφίες.

Η εφημερίδα είναι "Τα Νέα" της 21ης Ιανουαρίου 1947:

1947 01 21 Τα Νέα σελ 1a.jpg

1947 01 21 Τα Νέα σελ 1 φωτό 1.jpg

1947 01 21 Τα Νέα σελ 1 φωτό 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have finally received a small package from Lodz, Poland with memorabilia from *Hertha*. I will upload some of them when I have time to scan them.

Here a more recent map of Poland showing Stettin (the base of *Hertha*), the island of Ruggen (A) and the island of Usedom (B).  The black line delineates the former _East Pommerania_

B.jpg

Η *Hertha* στο Στεττινο το 1910

Hertha11.jpg

Πινακας της *Hertha* απο τον γνωστο Γερμανο ζωγραφο Karopka

Hertha Karopka painting.jpg

Ωραιοτατη νεα καρτα του *Hertha* απο το 1912 στην νησο _R&uuml;ggen_. Δεν την εχουμε δει στο παρελθον

Καλα Χριστουγεννα
Fr&ouml;hliche Weihnachten

Hertha Rόgen 1912.jpg

Αυτη η κακη φωτογραφια του *Hertha* ειναι απο το 1936 στο νησι Usedom. Την θεωρω την πλησιεστερη προς τις μεταπολεμικες φωτογραφιες του *Χειμαρρα*

H 1936.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο διαχωρισμός του θέματος δεν θα βοηθήσει σε τίποτα.
Εύχομαι το θέμα να μην ατονήσει και να μην ξεχαστεί (όπως έγινε πολλές φορές από τους ιστορικούς).

Σίγουρα προκαλεί ένταση, αντιπαραθέσεις και ζωηρές διαφωνίες.
Αλλά αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό.
Η λέξη* "Χειμάρρα"* είναι για πολλούς κόκκινο πανί.

Καλύτερα κάποιος να διαφωνεί και να εκδηλώνει την αντίθεσή του με έντονο τρόπο, από το να σιωπά.
Το χειρότερο είναι πάντα η *λήθη* και η *αδιαφορία.*

Εμείς συνεχίζουμε να ψάχνουμε και να βρίσκουμε ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία γύρω από το ναυάγιο.
Επίκεντρο σ' αυτήν την χρονική στιγμή είναι η Ραφήνα του 1947.

Ας τη δούμε, λοιπόν, εκείνο το παγωμένο πρωϊνό της *19ης Ιανουαρίου 1947.*
Το λιμάνι είναι πραγματικά αγνώριστο.
Μια μικρή ξύλινη αποβάθρα στη μια μεριά και μια μεγαλύτερη πέτρινη αποβάθρα στην άλλη πλευρά.
Μερικά φτωχά καλυβάκια που αποτελούσαν τα παραλαβητήρια εκείνης της εποχής.
Φτώχεια, πείνα, ανέχεια.
Η ατμόσφαιρα είναι από το πρωΐ ηλεκτρισμένη.
Οι καμπάνες χτυπούν συνεχώς.
Όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στο λιμάνι.
Ο κόσμος μαζεύεται στο λιμάνι.

Σε λίγο θα παιχτεί μια από τις τελευταίες σκηνές της τραγωδίας.
Οι σκηνές που εκτυλίχθηκαν δεν ξεχάστηκαν ποτέ από όσους τις έζησαν. Χαράχθηκαν ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη τους, γεγονός που το διαπιστώνουμε από πρώτο χέρι κάθε μέρα που περνάει.

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο *Μεγαλοκονόμου.*
Δεν ξέρω αν η γνώση της ιστορίας μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον άνθρωπο να μην επαναλάβει λάθη του παρελθόντος.
Οι πιο πολλοί δεν το πιστεύουν.
Το σίγουρο, πάντως, είναι ότι η προσπάθεια κουκουλώματος που κάνουμε σε πολλά θέματα δεν ωφελεί πραγματικά σε τίποτα.
_Καλύτερα να διαφωνούμε, παρά να σιωπούμε ...   

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους._ 

Ραφήνα 1947.jpg

_Copyright: Αρχείο Μεγαλοκονόμου_

----------


## john adam

Συγγνώμη Nicholas, αλλά πέρα απο την φωτογραφία του 46 στον Πειραιά και τη πρυμιά απο τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά, υπάρχει και άλλη μεταπολεμική φωτό του Χειμάρα?

Καλά Χριστούγεννα to you and your family

j

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συγγνώμη Nicholas, αλλά πέρα απο την φωτογραφία του 46 στον Πειραιά και τη πρυμιά απο τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά, υπάρχει και άλλη μεταπολεμική φωτό του Χειμάρα?
> 
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα to you and your family
> 
> j


Γιαννη

Εχουμε δει τρεις μεταπολεμικες φωτογραφιες νομιζω:
1.    Ναυτικα Χρονικα
2.    Μια δευτερη απο τις εφημεριδες την ημερα του ναυαγιου
3.    Μια τριτη που μπορει και να ειναι _retouchage_ της δευτερης

Εχω βρει προσωπικα τεσσερεις αλλες μεταπολεμικες φωτογραφιες του Χειμαρρα  (δυο απο την ΕΡΤ που τις πληρωσα αρκετα τσουχτερα) αλλα ο εκδοτης μου δεν μου επιτρεπει να τις ανεβασω, τουλαχιστον οχι πριν τελειωσω το βιβλιαρακι που ετοιμαζω για το θεμα *Hertha/Χειμαρρα*. 

Χρονια πολλα

Νικος

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, το θέμα -όπως ήδη έγραψε ο _Παναγιώτης_- δεν χρειάζεται να χωριστεί. 
Απλά εαν επιθυμείτε να κουβεντιάσετε σχετικά με θέματα που δεν σχετίζονται με το πλοίο ή το ναυάγιο θα παρακαλέσω να το κάνετε ή με πμ ή σε αυτό το θέμα.
Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο και χωρίς καμία διάθεση να ανακόψω τη συζήτηση, μεταφέρω εκεί το τελευταίο post του _τοξότη_.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ellinis, το θέμα του *"Χειμάρρα"* είναι πραγματικά καυτό.

Έχουμε δει, έως τώρα, δύο φωτογραφίες του *"Χειμάρρα"* στην Ελλάδα.
Η πρώτη είναι από το περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=63535&page=5

Η δεύτερη είναι η φωτογραφία που χρησιμοποίησαν οι εφημερίδες και τις έχουμε δει σε διαφορετικές αναλύσεις.
Λεπτομέρειες της έχουμε δει σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.

Φωτογραφίες, σίγουρα, υπάρχουν και άλλες πολλές.
Έχουμε, ήδη, εντοπίσει άλλες *οκτώ* φωτογραφίες (σε μεγάλη ανάλυση) με το *"Χειμάρρα"* στα ελληνικά νερά, πριν από το μοιραίο ναυάγιο.
Αλλά, ακόμα υπάρχουν πολές δυσκολίες για να τις ανεβάσουμε.

Προς το παρόν, ας δούμε μια ακόμα φωτογραφία από το _αρχείο Μεγαλοκονόμου._
Η βάρκα του μοιραίου πλοίου την επόμενη ημέρα στην Ραφήνα.
_Ραφήνα, 19 Ιανουαρίου 1947.
_Το καΐκι στο βάθος είναι το_ "Αγία Μαρίνα".
Τ_ο υλικό αυτό έχει βρεθεί από εμένα στα πλαίσια της έρευνας της_ Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας του ΓΕΛ Πικερμίου_ για το πρόγραμμα που έχει τον τίτλο_ "Ταξίδι στο Χρόνο".
_
_Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται πολλά λόγια..._

Η βάρκα του Χειμάρρα.jpg

_Copyright: Αρχείο Μεγαλοκονόμου_

----------


## Haddock

Διαβάζοντας τις σκέψεις και τους συλλογισμούς για το Χειμμάρα, δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα πως μπορούμε να εξάγουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα για το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρρα χωρίς να είμαστε ιστορικοί με αντίστοιχη κατάρτιση. Εφ' όσον δεν κατέχουμε από ιστορική και επιστημονική έρευνα προς τι προς τι όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός?

Υπάρχει πραγματικά θαμμένη αλήθεια πέρα από τις αντεγκλήσεις από τα εκατέρωθεν στρατόπεδα? Με το απλοϊκό μου μυαλό κατανοώ ότι όλες οι υποθέσεις περί της βύθισης είναι απλά εικασίες και εκτιμήσεις. Παρ' όλα αυτά, μετά από την ανάγνωση των στοιχείων και ως μη ιστορικός, δεν καταλήγω στα ίδια ερωτήματα με τους προλαλήσαντες. Με το υλικό που έχουμε στα χέρια μας, υποθέτω κάτι πιο απλό ότι δηλαδή το πλοίο όντως προσέκρουσε σε ξέρα ή σε νάρκη. 

Σύμφωνα με το ξυράφι του Όκκαμ (Ockam's Razor), «κανείς δεν θα πρέπει να προβαίνει σε περισσότερες εικασίες από όσες είναι απαραίτητες». Έτσι, αυτή η εικασία της νάρκης/ξέρας είναι προτιμότερη από τις εικασίες περί σκηνοθετημένου και προσχεδιασμένου σκηνικού. Τουλάχιστον μέχρις ότου βρεθούν νέα δεδομένα, θα δεχθώ την απλούστερη θεωρία που ίσως είναι και η βεβαιότερη όπως μας λέει και ο Όκκαμ. Εν κατακλείδι, μερικές φορές, η πιο απλή απάντηση είναι και η πιο σωστή, ασχέτως του πόσο σκληρή ακούγεται.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Διαβάζοντας τις σκέψεις και τους συλλογισμούς για το Χειμμάρα, δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα πως μπορούμε να εξάγουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα για το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρρα χωρίς να είμαστε ιστορικοί με αντίστοιχη κατάρτιση. Εφ' όσον δεν κατέχουμε από ιστορική και επιστημονική έρευνα προς τι προς τι όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός?
> 
> Υπάρχει πραγματικά θαμμένη αλήθεια πέρα από τις αντεγκλήσεις από τα εκατέρωθεν στρατόπεδα? Με το απλοϊκό μου μυαλό κατανοώ ότι όλες οι υποθέσεις περί της βύθισης είναι απλά εικασίες και εκτιμήσεις. Παρ' όλα αυτά, μετά από την ανάγνωση των στοιχείων και ως μη ιστορικός, δεν καταλήγω στα ίδια ερωτήματα με τους προλαλήσαντες. Με το υλικό που έχουμε στα χέρια μας, υποθέτω κάτι πιο απλό ότι δηλαδή το πλοίο όντως προσέκρουσε σε ξέρα ή σε νάρκη. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το ξυράφι του Όκκαμ (Ockam's Razor), «κανείς δεν θα πρέπει να προβαίνει σε περισσότερες εικασίες από όσες είναι απαραίτητες». Έτσι, αυτή η εικασία της νάρκης/ξέρας είναι προτιμότερη από τις εικασίες περί σκηνοθετημένου και προσχεδιασμένου σκηνικού. Τουλάχιστον μέχρις ότου βρεθούν νέα δεδομένα, θα δεχθώ την απλούστερη θεωρία που ίσως είναι και η βεβαιότερη όπως μας λέει και ο Όκκαμ. Εν κατακλείδι, μερικές φορές, η πιο απλή απάντηση είναι και η πιο σωστή, ασχέτως του πόσο σκληρή ακούγεται.


Αγαπητέ μου θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου και σαν ένας από τους προλαλήσαντες θα θυμίσω κάτι που είχα γράψει πιο πάνω :
..................................................  ..................................................
Διαβάζω τα παραπάνω γραφόμενα και θα ήθελα να εκφράσω μια απορία :

<Μπορεί το συμβάν του Χειμάρα να είναι ένα απλό τυχαίο ναυάγιο χωρίς συνωμοσίες και σκοτεινά παρασκήνια> ?

<Μπορεί να ήθελαν κάποιοι τότε να το εκμεταλλευτούν πολιτικά και το παρουσίαζαν στολίζοντάς το με διάφορα σενάρια συνωμοσίας>???

Τέλος όσον αφορά για το αρχείο του Ριζοσπάστη που αναφέρθηκε έχω να πω και είναι προσωπική μου άποψη ότι : 
Και να υπήρχε δε θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ σαν αντικειμενικό λόγω του ότι τον θεωρώ καθαρά κομματική εφημερίδα που παρουσιάζει τα γεγονότα κατά πως βολεύει το κόμμα που εκπροσωπεί. 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..

----------


## τοξοτης

Να και ένα απόσπασμα δημοσιεύματος του ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ για τα 50 χρόνια απο το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρα.

Πηγή : http://www1.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=3630819&publDate=


Σάββατο 18 Γενάρη 1997  
Σελίδα 10 
ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ  
Πενήντα χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του "Χειμάρρα"

Πριν ακριβώς πενήντα χρόνια, την Κυριακή 19 Ιανουαρίου 1947, συνέβαινε στον Ευβοϊκό μία από τις μεγαλύτερες ναυτικές τραγωδίες αυτού του αιώνα. Το επιβατηγό πλοίο "Χειμάρρα", που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκης - Πειραιά, βυθίστηκε μετά την πρόσκρουσή του σε νάρκη παίρνοντας μαζί του στα παγωμένα νερά 374 ψυχές. Η τραγωδία συνέβη στις 4.10 το πρωί της Κυριακής, 1,5 μίλι από τη νησίδα Καβαλλιανή στον Κάτω Κάβο της Εύβοιας. Οι έρευνες για την αναζήτηση των ναυαγών άρχισαν μετά 10 ώρες! Τα ναρκαλιευτικά και τα πλοιάρια δύο μέρες μάζευαν επιπλέοντα πτώματα στον Ευβοϊκό. Τελικά, από τους 620 επιβαίνοντες μπόρεσαν να σωθούν, αφού πάλεψαν με τα κύματα, 246 άτομα.
Ανάμεσα στους επιβάτες ήταν και 36 πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι που μεταφέρονταν σε διάφορους τόπους εξορίας. Μόνο δέκα από αυτούς μπόρεσαν να σωθούν. Στον κατάλογο των θυμάτων περιλαμβάνονται πολλά στελέχη της ΚΟ Θεσσαλονίκης του ΚΚΕ, συνδικαλιστές από όλη τη Μακεδονία, προοδευτικοί δημοσιογράφοι κλπ.
Οι ανακρίσεις τις επόμενες μέρες έδειξαν ότι ο ασύρματος του πλοίου δε λειτούργησε για να δώσει το στίγμα και να εκπέμψει SOS, καθώς με την έκρηξη καταστράφηκαν οι λυχνίες του πομπού. Η νάρκη παρασύρθηκε λόγω της θαλασσοταραχής από τα παρακείμενα του διαύλου ναυσιπλοϊας ναρκοπέδια. Υποστηρίχτηκε επίσης ότι το πλοίο δεν πέρασε από το δίαυλο ναυσιπλοϊας αλλά αριστερότερα. Επικράτησε μεγάλη σύγχυση και πανικός. Οι λέμβοι και σχεδίες βυθίζονταν από το μεγάλο αριθμό των επιβαινόντων ή ανατρέπονταν πριν ακόμη επιβιβαστούν σ' αυτές οι ναυαγοί. Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν και πολλοί οπλίτες, οι οποίοι έπεφταν στη θάλασσα με τα ρούχα, με αποτέλεσμα να πνίγονται αμέσως στα παγωμένα νερά. Από τις ανακρίσεις επίσης προέκυψε ότι οι ένοπλοι χωροφύλακες και οπλίτες που επέβαιναν στη "Χειμάρρα" - 203 τον αριθμό - δεν επειθάρχησαν στις διαταγές του πλοιάρχου και κατέλαβαν πρώτοι τις ναυαγοσωστικές λέμβους, αφήνοντας στο πλοίο αβοήθητους γυναίκες και παιδιά.
Στις εφημερίδες της εποχής γράφτηκε τις επόμενες μέρες ότι οι 550 επιβάτες ήταν στοιβαγμένοι σ' ένα καράβι - καρυδότσουφλο στο οποίο επικρατούσε το αδιαχώρητο. Το σκάφος ήταν παμπάλαιο. Είχε κατασκευαστεί στην Αγγλία το 1905 και ήταν εκτοπίσματος 1.221 τόνων. Οπως επίσης καταγγέλλονταν, δύο χρόνια μετά την αποχώρηση των ναζί κατακτητών, σε όλα σχεδόν τα πλευρά των θαλάσσιων συγκοινωνιών εξακολουθούσαν να υπάρχουν ναρκοπέδια. Ακόμη και ο Θερμαϊκός δεν είχε καθαριστεί από τις νάρκες. Το μετακατοχικό κράτος του Ζώφου και η πλουτοκρατία δε σκότωναν το λαό μόνο με τα στρατοδικεία.
Η Εκτελεστική Επιτροπή της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας δύο μέρες μετά το ναυάγιο έβγαλε ανακοίνωση με την οποία καταγγέλλονταν η αδράνεια του κράτους, τόσο για την περισυλλογή των πτωμάτων όσο και για την περίθαλψη των διασωθέντων.
Ενας από τους επιζήσαντες του ναυαγίου, ο *Αλέκος Ξυλάκης,*που μεταφερόταν μαζί με άλλους 35 συντρόφους του στην εξορία, θυμάται:
"Επιβιβαστήκαμε στο "Χειμάρρα" στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης κατά τις 7 το πρωί. Μόλις ξεκίνησε το πλοίο, εμείς οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι διαμαρτυρηθήκαμε γιατί μας είχαν δεμένους. Μετά την επίμονη στάση μας, ήρθε ο καπετάνιος και είπε στους αστυνομικούς να μας λύσουν. Τα προβλήματα άρχισαν μόλις το πλοίο βγήκε από τον Θερμαϊκό. Επαθε βλάβη και για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ήμασταν ακυβέρνητοι. Στη 1 τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής φθάσαμε στη Χαλκίδα και σε λίγο το "Χειμάρρα" απέπλευσε. Μετά από λίγες ώρες το πλοίο συγκλονίστηκε από μια τρομερή έκρηξη. Επακολούθησε πανικός. Δε λειτουργούσε τίποτε. Επικράτησε απόλυτο σκοτάδι. Το "Χειμάρρα" ήταν ακυβέρνητο. Ολοι οι πολιτικοί εξόριστοι είχαμε συγκεντρωθεί στο κατάστρωμα. Ενας σύντροφός μου, ο Αριστείδης, είχε μία λάμπα θυέλλης και την άναψε. Ο Παναγιώτης ο Τάρπογλου έρχεται και μας λέει ότι τα αμπάρια γεμίσανε νερό. Από ένα κιβώτιο παίρνουμε σωσίβια. Βγάζω τα ρούχα μου, το φοράω και ζητάω από τους άλλους συγκρατούμενούς μου να κάνουν το ίδιο. Το καράβι απότομα γέρνει αριστερά και αρχίζει να βυθίζεται. Ανέβηκα στην κουπαστή και έπεσα στη θάλασσα. Στο μεταξύ πολλές ναυαγοσωστικές βάρκες άρχισαν να αναποδογυρίζουν γιατί ήταν υπερφορτωμένες. Οι στιγμές ήταν εφιαλτικές. Από όλα τα σημεία ακούγονταν σπαρακτικές κραυγές βοήθειας. Κολυμπώ μερικά μέτρα και βλέπω τη λάμπα να τρεμοσβήνει και ακριβώς την ώρα εκείνη το πλοίο να χάνεται. Καθώς κολυμπούσα προς την ακτή ένιωθα κάθε λίγο τα σώματα των πνιγμένων που ανέβαιναν στην επιφάνεια του νερού. Μετά από ώρες έφθασα στην ακτή. Στις δέκα το πρωί πέρασε ένα καϊκι και όπως οι ναυτικοί με είδαν να στέκομαι γυμνός στην ακτή, ήρθαν κοντά μου".
Τους οχτώ πολιτικούς εξόριστους γρήγορα η Ασφάλεια τους εντόπισε στα λιμάνια ή στα νοσοκομεία και τους συνέλαβε. Δύο μόνο μπόρεσαν να ξεφύγουν. Ο *Σ. Κοντοστάθης* και ο *Αλ. Ξυλάκης,* οι οποίοι γρήγορα ήρθαν σε επαφή με το Κόμμα στην Αθήνα. Αυτό κράτησε μέχρι τον Αύγουστο του '47. Ωσπου.............................................  ....................
..................................................  .................................................
Εδώ λοιπόν έχουμε μια μαρτυρία πολιτικού κρατουμένου , μέλους του ΚΚΕ , που μεταφερόταν με το εν λόγω πλοίο ,   όπου εκτός της αφήγησης των συνθηκών του ναυαγίου μάς γνωρίζει ότι :
<Όλοι οι πολιτικοί εξόριστοι είχαμε συγκεντρωθεί στο κατάστρωμα. Ένας σύντροφός μου, ο Αριστείδης, είχε μία λάμπα θυέλλης και την άναψε. Ο Παναγιώτης ο Τάρπογλου έρχεται και μας λέει ότι τα αμπάρια γεμίσανε νερό. Από ένα κιβώτιο παίρνουμε σωσίβια. Βγάζω τα ρούχα μου, το φοράω και ζητάω από τους άλλους συγκρατούμενούς μου να κάνουν το ίδιο. >
Με τη μαρτυρία του λοιπόν αυτή το μέλος του ΚΚΕ καταρρίπτει την άποψη ότι οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι ήταν δεμένοι με χειροπέδες στα αμπάρια.
Όχι μόνο δεν ήταν δεμένοι αλλά και σωσίβια πήραν και ενεργούσαν από μόνοι τους.

----------


## john adam

Υπάρχουν και μαρτυρίες ότι σώσανε και μερικούς επιβάτες. Οχι απο τον ριζοσπάστη. Απο άλλες εφημερίδες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τέτοια ώρα, 63 χρόνια πριν, το *"Χειμάρρα"* ταξίδευε στον Βόρειο Ευβοϊκό με κατεύθυνση τη Χαλκίδα.
Κάπου στις 01:00 θα αναχωρούσε από τη Χαλκίδα και στις 04:10 θα επακολουθούσε το μοιραίο περιστατικό ανέμεσα στην Αγία Μαρίνα και τη βραχονησίδα Θαρακωτό ή Χαρακωτό.

----------


## john adam

Και περίπου τέτοια ώρα στον Πειραιά περίμεναν το καράβι και όσο αυτό δεν εμφανιζόταν άρχιζαν οι πρώτες ανησυχίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικα ακομη στοιχεια απο τον Ριζοσπαστη της 21ης Ιανουαριου 1947 που δεν ειχαν παρουσιασθει σ' αυτες τις σελιδες προηγουμενως. Το αρθρο γραφτηκε απο τον γνωστο δημοσιογραφο Χρηστο Πασσαλαρη

19470121 Heimarra.jpg
19470121 Heimarra2.jpg
19470121 Heimarra3.jpg
19470121 Heimarra4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Hertha_ το 1910 

Hertha 1910.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Hertha_ το 1910 
> 
> Hertha 1910.jpg


Πάρτο λίγο αριστερά βρέ Νίκο , επάνω μας θα πέσει.

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Πάρτο λίγο αριστερά βρέ Νίκο , επάνω μας θα πέσει.


Μήν ανησυχείς αγαπητέ.  Ανάποδα κάνει. (βάρεσε και τρείς) :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μήν ανησυχείς αγαπητέ.  Ανάποδα κάνει. (βάρεσε και τρείς)


Πως *φαινεται ο καλος ο ναυτικος*!!! Το βλεπει απο τα κυματα!

Μ∍ αυτη την ευκαιρια, δυο λεπτομερειες του πλοιου, ετσι για να μην ξεχναμε τι ωραιο πλοιο ηταν το *Hertha*!

Hertha1.jpg

Hertha3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πως *φαινεται ο καλος ο ναυτικος*!!! Το βλεπει απο τα κυματα!
> 
> Μ∍ αυτη την ευκαιρια, δυο λεπτομερειες του πλοιου, ετσι για να μην ξεχναμε τι ωραιο πλοιο ηταν το *Hertha*!
> 
> Hertha1.jpg
> 
> Hertha3.jpg


Αμαν βρε παιδιά , ούτε ένα αστείο δε μπορεί να πεί κάποιος.
Βρε τι μάτι είναι αυτό.!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two nice postcards of *Hertha* from the Internet that I do not believe have been shown before

Hertha4.jpg

Hertha5.jpg

----------


## john adam

Το s/s HERTHA δεν είχε ποτέ δύο καταστρώματα, ούτε δύο φουγάρα. Αυτό το πλοίο στην πάνω φωτογραφία είναι άλλο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το s/s HERTHA δεν είχε ποτέ δύο καταστρώματα, ούτε δύο φουγάρα. Αυτό το πλοίο στην πάνω φωτογραφία είναι άλλο.


Mea cupla....

N

----------


## john adam

Mea culpa, Nick.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια η οποία δε ξέρω αν βοηθάει :
Το <HERTHA> αποτελείται από 6 γράμματα , το εικονιζόμενο ως <_HERTHA> έχει πέντε (δυσανάγνωστα) γράμματα._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προ δυο μηνων ο Αντωνης εγραψε το παρα κατω κειμενο και χρησιμοποιησε φωτογραφιες του Μεγαλοοικονομου για να μας δειξει τι γινοταν στην Ραφηνα την ημερα μετα το ναυαγιο του *Χειμα**ρ**ρα*. Διαβαστε...




> ................
> 
> Εμείς συνεχίζουμε να ψάχνουμε και να βρίσκουμε ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία γύρω από το ναυάγιο.
> Επίκεντρο σ' αυτήν την χρονική στιγμή είναι η Ραφήνα του 1947.
> 
> Ας τη δούμε, λοιπόν, εκείνο το παγωμένο πρωϊνό της *19ης Ιανουαρίου 1947.* Το λιμάνι είναι πραγματικά αγνώριστο. Μια μικρή ξύλινη αποβάθρα στη μια μεριά και μια μεγαλύτερη πέτρινη αποβάθρα στην άλλη πλευρά. Μερικά φτωχά καλυβάκια που αποτελούσαν τα παραλαβητήρια εκείνης της εποχής. Φτώχεια, πείνα, ανέχεια. Η ατμόσφαιρα είναι από το πρωΐ ηλεκτρισμένη. Οι καμπάνες χτυπούν συνεχώς. Όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στο λιμάνι. Ο κόσμος μαζεύεται στο λιμάνι.
> 
> * Σε λίγο θα παιχτεί μια από τις τελευταίες σκηνές της τραγωδίας.
> Οι σκηνές που εκτυλίχθηκαν δεν ξεχάστηκαν ποτέ από όσους τις έζησαν. Χαράχθηκαν ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη τους, γεγονός που το διαπιστώνουμε από πρώτο χέρι κάθε μέρα που περνάει.*
> ...


Με μεγαλη συναισθηση της σημασιας του και των πληγων που θα ξαναανοιξει, παρουσιαζω εδω ενα φιλμ της  απο τις ωρες μετα απο το ναυαγιο του _Χειμαρρα_. 

Τα 3 λεπτα και 29 δευτερολεπτα παρουσιαζουν σκηνες απο την αφιξη καικιων με επιζωσαντες στην Ραφηνα. Μαζι και πολλοι νεκροι που βρεθηκαν στα κρυα νερα του Ευβοικου το προηγουμενο βραδυ.

Το φιλμ ανηκει στην British Path&#233;. http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=57800
_Σας ειδοποιω οτι το φιλμ εχει πολυ τραγικες σκηνες_

Το φιλμ γραφει



> Issue Date:  Sound: Mute
> Time in: 01:57:22:00 Time out: 02:00:52:00
> Canister: UN 1716 D Film ID: 2371.19
> Sort number: UN 1716 D Tape: *PM2371*
> 
> Location Unknown / Unclear.
> 
> Several shots of a Greek sailing boat at sea and as it nears the shore. MS. Survivors onboard sailing boat - Greek ship '*Heimara'* was blown up by mine - 300 people died and many were injured. Various shots of the dead bodies lying on the quayside, some still being moved from ship. Several shots of the bodies and wounded being carried on stretchers on shore. Police writing report. Survivors milling around at quayside. Several shots of the survivors being given blankets and food. More shots of the dead bodies being carried on quayside.
> 
> ...


Heimarra.jpg

*Το δευτερο φιλμ* http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=13515  ανηκει στην British Path&#233;
Αυτο αρχιζει στα 1:05;21  μεχρι 2:05:10




> Issue Date: 30/01/1947  Sound: Yes
> Time in: 01:00:28:00 Time out: 01:03:43:00
> Canister: 47/9 Film ID: 1177.01
> Sort number: 47/009 Tape: *PM1177*
> 
> Full title reads: "Wide Wide World".
> 
> Story on the series of air disasters with flashbacks to recent crashes (ex library stock).
> 
> ...



Heimarra2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eνα φιλμ της  British Path&#233; απο τις ωρες μετα απο το ναυαγιο του _Χειμαρρα_. 

H2.jpg
H4.jpg
H5.jpg
H6.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Προ δυο μηνων ο Αντωνης εγραψε το παρα κατω κειμενο και χρησιμοποιησε φωτογραφιες του Μεγαλοοικονομου για να μας δειξει τι γινοταν στην Ραφηνα την ημερα μετα το ναυαγιο του *Χειμα**ρ**ρα*. Διαβαστε...
> ..................................................  .................................................
> 
> Τα 3 λεπτα και 29 δευτερολεπτα παρουσιαζουν σκηνες απο την αφιξη καικιων με επιζωσαντες στην Ραφηνα. Μαζι και πολλοι νεκροι που βρεθηκαν στα κρυα νερα του Ευβοικου το προηγουμενο βραδυ.
> 
> Heimarra.jpg
> 
> *Το δευτερο φιλμ* http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=13515 ανηκει στην British Path&eacute;
> Αυτο αρχιζει στα 1:05;21 μεχρι 2:05:10
> ...


 
*ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ - ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ*

*Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρώτη φορά παρουσιάζεται κάτι τέτοιο.*

*Νίκο μπράβο με/μας συγκλόνισες.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _Nicholas Peppas_ για το συγκλονιστικό αυτό ντοκουμέντο.

Πολλές από τις εικόνες αυτές τις βρήκαμε και εμείς στο αρχείο _Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου.
_Αν κάποιος τις θέλει είναι στη διάθεσή του.
Είναι 45 φωτογραφίες και σε αυτές περιλαμβάνονται και πλάνα που δεν υπάρχουν σε αυτά τα δύο film.
Οι εικόνες είναι πραγματικά σοκαριστικές.

Στο διάστημα που μεσολάβησε (από την πρώτη δημοσιοποίηση τέτοιων εικόνων) βρήκαμε αρκετά ακόμα στοιχεία για το ναυάγιο αυτό.
Πλεόν, όμως, έχω την βεβαιότητα ότι κάποια από αυτά δεν μπορούν και δεν πρέπει να ανεβούν στο forum.
Πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος τρόπος, ώστε να παρουσιαστούν σε κάποιον άλλο χώρο με την παρουσία όσων το επιθυμούν.

Πάντως, οι πληγές που ανοίχθηκαν εκείνη την μοιραία νύχτα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κλείσουν. 
Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να αποκαλυφθεί όλη η αλήθεια.
Όποια και αν είναι αυτή.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _Nicholas Peppas._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Eνα φιλμ της  απο τις ωρες μετα απο το ναυαγιο του _Χειμαρρα_. 
> 
> H2.jpg
> H4.jpg
> H5.jpg
> H6.jpg


Και αλλες σκηνες απο την τραγωδια του *Χειμαρρα* απο τριτο φιλμ του British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=84896


R1.jpeg
R2.jpeg
R3.jpeg
R4.jpeg

----------


## john adam

Thank you Nicholas. Δεν πίστευα ποτέ μου ότι (παρ'όλο που έχουμε τις αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες) θα υπήρχε κινηματογραφική μηχανή επί τόπου στην Ραφήνα την αμέσως επομένη του ναυαγίου. Είναι ένα πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο.

John

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Thank you Nicholas. Δεν πίστευα ποτέ μου ότι (παρ'όλο που έχουμε τις αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες) θα υπήρχε κινηματογραφική μηχανή επί τόπου στην Ραφήνα την αμέσως επομένη του ναυαγίου. Είναι ένα πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο.
> 
> John


I was equally surprised and in fact shocked as I could never imagine they were so advanced in those days

----------


## john adam

Είναι προφανές ότι τα κινηματογραφικά πλάνα είναι τραβηγμένα για λογαριασμό των επικαίρων των ¶γγλων. Λές να υπάρχουν και άλλα?
John

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι προφανές ότι τα κινηματογραφικά πλάνα είναι τραβηγμένα για λογαριασμό των επικαίρων των ¶γγλων. Λές να υπάρχουν και άλλα?
> John


Εδω και  καιρο προσπαθω να βρω περισσοτερα φιλμ/βιντεο απο το BBC και την γαλλικη Path&#233;.   Τιποτε..

Ν

----------


## emerald

_Χειμάρα
_ 
_Το ξεχασμένο πολύνεκρο ναυάγιο που  χαρακτηρίστηκε "ο ελληνικός Τιτανικός"_

_       12/04/2007 | 10:31       Τελευταία Ενημέρωση 11:53 12/04/2007    _  
_            Είναι το μεγαλύτερο ναυάγιο στη μετά το Β Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο  ελληνική ιστορία, , κι όμως παραμένει σε μεγάλο βαθμό ξεχασμένο, καθώς  είχε την "ατυχία" 'όχι μόνο να συμβεί μεσούντος του εμφυλίου - άλλες  τραγωδίες απασχολούσαν την κοινή γνώμη-, αλλά και να αποτελέσει τον υγρό  τάφο ομάδας κομ*****στών εξόριστων, οι οποίοι δεν είχαν καν την  ευκαιρία να προσπαθήσουν να γλιτώσουν, όπως θύμιζε ο "Ριζοσπάστης" μετά  το ναυάγιο του "Σάμινα"._

_Το "Χειμάρα", επιβατηγό ατμόπλοιο,  είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Γερμανία το 1905 και είχε παραχωρηθεί το 1946 - ήδη  41 ετών- στην Ελλάδα, ως μέρος των πολεμικών αποζημιώσεων. Ήταν και  αυτό πλοίο που είχε υποστεί μετασκευές._

_ Στις 19 Ιανουαρίου 1947, ημέρα Σάββατο, το Ε/Γ "Χειμάρα" πραγματοποιούσε  το δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκη- Πειραιάς. Έπλεε στο νότιο Ευβοϊκό,  μεταφέροντας 544 επιβάτες και έχοντας πλήρωμα 86 ατόμων, όταν  προσέκρουσε σε σύμπλεγμα βραχονησίδων. Βυθίστηκε σε ελάχιστο χρόνο,  παρασύροντας στο θάνατο 383 ανθρώπους._

_Από τους 383 νεκρούς του "Χειμάρα",  39 ήταν κομ*****στές που μεταφέρονταν στους τόπους της εξορίας τους.  Σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες όσων σώθηκαν, για να μη μπορούν να  δραπατεύσουν, οι φύλακές τους τους είχαν δέσει στο αμπάρι, ασφαλίζοντας  τα χέρια τους με χειροπέδες. Τα μέτρα αυτά έκαναν την διαφυγή πολύ  δυσκολότερη. Εικοσιεννέα εκ των κρατουμένων ακολούθησαν το καράβι στο  βυθό, ενώ δέκα κατόρθωσαν να σωθούν - ορισμένοι και να βοηθησουν στη  διάσωση άλλων επιβατών.. Αυτό δεν τους γλίτωσε από την εξορία: με την  επιστροφή τους στην Αθήνα, έφυγαν εκ νέου και με άλλα μέσα, για τους  τόπους εξορίας τους._ 

_ Το ναυάγιο έχει μείνει στην Ιστορία ως "ο Τιτανικός της Ελληνικής  Ακτοπλοΐας". Για να τιμηθεί η αναλογία, όταν έφτασε στην Ελλάδα η έκθεση  με όσα έχουν ανασυρθεί από το ναυάγιο του "Τιτανικού", συνοδεύτηκε από  παράλληλη έκθεση με τα ανασυρθέντα από το ναυάγιο του "Χειμάρα".

_Πηγή πληροφοριών:
http://www.skai.gr/articles/news/views/Χειμάρα

Απόσπασμα από το άρθρο του κ. Τάτση
http://tatshs.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/Χειμάρα

*«Κρυώνω, κρυώνω»…*

_Το «ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ» αναχωρεί από  τη Θεσσαλονίκη στις 8.30 το πρωί του Σαββάτου 18 του Γενάρη 1947, με  προορισμό το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Στις 4.10 το πρωί της Κυριακής, και  όταν το πλοίο βρίσκεται 1,5 μίλι από το ερημονήσι Καβαλλιάνοι και 14 μίλια από τη Ραφήνα, ένας  ισχυρός κρότος ακούγεται δημιουργώντας τρόμο στους επιβάτες. Ακολουθεί  πανικός. Πενήντα πέντε λεπτά αργότερα, στις 5.05, ο πλοίαρχος, Σπύρος  Μπιλίνης, δίνει διαταγή να εγκαταλειφθεί το πλοίο._

_«Αρπάχτηκα από μια καουτσουκένια σχεδία και ενώ το καράβι βούλιαζε  με την αριστερή μπάντα, βρέθηκα στη θάλασσα», περιγράφει ο Γ΄  ασυρματιστής του πλοίου, κ. Φρέρης, σε εφημερίδες της  εποχής. «Βούλιαξα και εγώ. Κάποια γυναίκα με κρατούσε από τα πόδια.  Ενώ βυθιζόμουν, κρατώντας όσο μπορούσα την αναπνοή μου και ενώ με  παρέσυρε η δίνη που έκανε το “ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ“,  κουνώντας χέρια και πόδια βρέθηκα στον αφρό. Σε λίγο είδα συντρίμμια  του καραβιού και αρπάχτηκα από αυτά. Η θάλασσα είχε γεμίσει από  ναυαγούς. Παλεύανε λίγο με το νερό και βουλιάζανε. Στα αυτιά μου έχω τις  φωνές τους, “κρυώνω, κρυώνω”. Οι περισσότεροι ναυαγοί ύστερα από λίγη  ώρα σιωπούσαν για πάντα»…_

_ Το πόρισμα από τις ανακρίσεις που διενήργησε η Ανακριτική  Επιτροπή Ελέγχου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων κατέληξε πως το πλοίο δεν  κινούνταν επί της ορθής πορείας με αποτέλεσμα να προσκρούσει στη  βραχονησίδα «Γάιδαρο»._


Επισυνάπτω και μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου "Χειμάρα" που μπορείτε να τη βρείτε και στο παραπάνω link.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλες παλιες καρτ ποσταλ του *Hertha*
Πρωτα μια στο Στεττινο προ του πολεμου με το *Odin* διπλα του

Hertha.jpg

Impressive *Hertha* 

Hertha2.jpg

Και εδω το *Hertha* φθανει στο Heringsdorf το 1907

Hertha3.jpg

Ostseebad Heringsdorf.jpg

S.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν νομιζω να την εχω ανεβασει αυτη την εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια του *Hertha*. Και αν την εχω, εδω ειναι καλυτερη και πιο αστραφτερη


Hertha.jpg

Hertha1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ότι και να πω θα είναι τετριμμένο.
Δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν λέξεις που να εκφράζουν την ομορφιά και τη σπανιότητα αυτών των φωτογραφιών.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τα νησιά που υπάρχουν είναι τέσσερα και ονομάζονται : Θαρακωτό –μεγάλο Μπερντούνι- Πλατουράδα –και Ξεροπούλα .


Μιας και δεν έχουμε ανεβάσει φωτογραφία με τα τέσσερα νησιά μαζί, ας τα δούμε φωτογραφημένα από το φέρι της γραμμής Στύρα-Αγ.Μαρίνα.
Αριστερά είναι η ακτή του Μαραθώνα, δεξιά η ακτής της Εύβοιας, ενώ το Θαρακωτό είναι το νησί που διακρίνεται αριστερά. Στη μέση με το φάρο είναι το μεγάλο Μπερντούνι. 

berdougia.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να προσθέσω ορισμένα στοιχεία για τις νησίδες Βερδούγια, σύμφωνα με όσα βρήκαμε στα επίσημα βιβλία:

_Νησίδες Βερδούγια_

Αποτελούν συστάδα 4 νησίδων και βραχονησίδων, οι οποίες βρίσκονται ένα περίπου μίλι ανατολικά της εισόδου του Όρμου Αγίας Μαρίνας και εκτείνονται επί 9 δέκατα του μιλίου από τα βορειοδυτικά προς τα νοτιοανατολικά.
Βορειοδυτικότερη από αυτές είναι η βραχονησίδα _Λευκασία (Δερακωτός)_, η οποία βρίσκεται 9 δέκατα του μιλίου ανατολικά-νοτιοανατολικά της ¶κρας Αγία Μαρίνα. Παρά το βόρειο άκρο της βραχονησίδας λειτουργεί _φανός_ με αναλάμπον λευκό φως. 
Το φως του φανού αποκρύπτεται από τη _Νησίδα Παρθενόπη_, μεγαλύτερη και ψηλότερη (81 μέτρα) από τις Νησίδες Βερδούγια, η οποία βρίσκεται 1,5 περίπου δέκατα του μιλίου νοτιανατολικά της βραχονησίδας Λευκασία. Στο ψηλότερο σημείο της Νησίδας Παρθενόπη υπάρχει _καταφανής_ τετράγωνος _πύργος εγκαταλειμένου φάρου._
Η Νησίδα _Πεισινόη (Πλατουράδα)_, δεύτερη σε μέγεθος από τις Νησίδες Βερδούγια, βρίσκεται ένα περίπου δέκατο του μιλίου νοτιανατολικά της Νησίδας Παρθενόπη.
Η Βραχονησίδα _Λιγεία (Ξεροπούλα)_, μικρότερη και νοτιανατολικότερη από τις νησίδες Βερδούγια, βρίσκεται ένα περίπου δέκατο του μιλίου νοτιανατολικά της Νησίδας Πεισινόη. Επί της βραχονησίδας λειτουργεί _φανός_ λευκού φωτός. 
Τα τέσσερα, λοιπόν, νησιά είναι:
- Η _Λευκασία (Δερακωτός)_, ή _Θαρακωτό_, ή _Χαρακωτό_
- Η _Παρθενόπη (Μεγάλο Μπερντούνι)_
- Η _Πεισινόη (Πλατουράδα)_
- Η _Λιγεία (Ξεροπούλα)_

_Η μοιραία για το "Χειμάρρα" νησίδα είναι η πρώτη στην οποία σήμερα λειτουργεί φανός._
Στην _Παρθενόπη (Μεγάλο Μπερντούνι)_ ο φανός είναι _εγκαταλειμένος._

----------


## Ellinis

> Υπάρχει κατάσταση με τα ονόματα των αδικοχαμένων; 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Mε οικτρή καθυστέρηση να απαντήσω στο παραπάνω οτι υπάρχει πλήρης κατάλογος των θυμάτων αλλά και όλων των επιβαινώντων, καθώς και της ιδιότητας με την οποία ταξίδευαν.
Ο κατάλογος βρίσκεται στο βιβλίο "Ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες, 1900-1950" του Χ. Ντούνη.

----------


## john adam

Οι λίστες βρίσκονται επίσης στο αρχείο των Ελληνικων εφημερίδων της εποχής, απο όπου ο κ. Ντούνης άντλησε τις πληροφορίες του.

Και να μην ξεχνάμε βεβαίως ότι κανένας (η Εταιρία, το Υπουργείο, ακόμη και το λογιστήριο του πλοίου) ΔΕΝ κρτούσε αρχείο επιβαινόντων. Τα στοιχεία δε, που αφορούν την επίμαχη νύχτα ώς προς την Χαλκίδα, δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν ποτέ. (και προφανώς, ούτε πρόκειται.) Ζήτω η Ελλάδα!

----------


## Ellinis

> [QUOTE=johnadam;255841]Και κάτι ακόμη:
> Ο Σπύρος Μπιλλίνης (καπετάνιος του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ στο ναυάγιο) μετά έγινε πλοιοκτήτης? Είναι αλήθεια? Ποιά πλοία είχε?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Για τον Σπύρο Μπιλίνη έχουμε γράψει εδώ κάποια πράγματα. 
> 
> Τα πλοία που κατά περιόδους είχε ήταν:
> ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ
> ΛΕΩΝ
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ
> ...



Στα παραπάνω να προσθέσω και κάποια νέα στοιχεία. Ο Σπύρος Μπιλίνης ήταν το 1963 ο πρώτος Βατικιώτης που απέκτησε μεγάλο φορτηγό καράβι, το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Μ. Περισσότερα εδώ από τον απόμαχο πλοίαρχο του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Παναγιώτη Δερμάτη.

Και η σχετικές φωτο του πλοίου

Ως Νορβηγικό LOVLAND
ds_lovland_1948_jpg.jpg
πηγή με λεπτομέρειες για την ιστορία του καραβιού

και ως ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Μ. με τα σινιάλα της "Λακωνικής"
LOVLAND1948asIRINIMMR.jpg
πηγή

----------


## john adam

> Στα παραπάνω να προσθέσω και κάποια νέα στοιχεία. Ο Σπύρος Μπιλίνης ήταν το 1963 ο πρώτος Βατικιώτης που απέκτησε μεγάλο φορτηγό καράβι, το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Μ. Περισσότερα εδώ από τον απόμαχο πλοίαρχο του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Παναγιώτη Δερμάτη.
> 
> Και η σχετικές φωτο του πλοίου
> 
> Ως Νορβηγικό LOVLAND
> ds_lovland_1948_jpg.jpg
> πηγή με λεπτομέρειες για την ιστορία του καραβιού
> 
> και ως ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Μ. με τα σινιάλα της "Λακωνικής"
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Ellinis, Ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστικές οι πληροφορίες.

¶λλες πληροφορίες γοα τον Μπιλλίνη που μπορεί κανείς να ανασύρει?

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶λλες πληροφορίες γοα τον Μπιλλίνη που μπορεί κανείς να ανασύρει?


Γιάννη, πριν λίγους μήνες το περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής" είχε μια συνέντευξη του πράκτορα (ναυτικό πράκτορα εννοώ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )των Κυθήρων κ.Μιχαλάκακη. 
Εκεί ανέφερε πως ο Μπιλίνης ταξίδευε ως το '58 καπετάνιος σε πλοία των Τυπάλδων. 
Τα ήθη εκείνης της εποχής ήταν όμως πολύ διαφορετικά από τα σημερινά. Έτσι όταν ο καπτα-Σπύρος αγόρασε το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και το έβαλε στη γραμμή της Λακωνίας, ο Σπύρος Τυπάλδος απέσυρε το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ από αυτή τη γραμμή, προκειμένου να μην ανταγωνιστεί τον παλίο καπετάνιο του. 

Ο Μπιλίνης εξάλλου είχε ήδη πάνω από 30 χρόνια στην "πιάτσα" του Πειραιά και φαίνεται πως είχε κερδίσει το σεβασμό τους. Αυτό το έχω επιβεβαιώσει και από ανθρώπους που τον πρόλαβαν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλοι μου

Φαινεται οτι το *Χειμαρρα* ειχε και προηγουμενα με τους πολιτικους εξοριστους. Εδω αρθρο απο το _Εμπρος_ της 10ης Νοεμβριου 1946


19461110 Heimara.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νικόλα όλα τα ατμόπλοια της εποχής είχαν συμμετάσχει στη μεταφορά πολιτικών κρατούμενων. Είτε στα πλαίσια τακτικών δρομολογίων είτε με έκτακτες δρομολογήσεις (πιθανότατα ναυλωμένα από το κράτος). 
Πρόσφατα ήλθαν στην επιφάνεια και σχετικές φωτογραφίες με τα ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ, ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ και άλλα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα όλα τα ατμόπλοια της εποχής είχαν συμμετάσχει στη μεταφορά πολιτικών κρατούμενων. Είτε στα πλαίσια τακτικών δρομολογίων είτε με έκτακτες δρομολογήσεις (πιθανότατα ναυλωμένα από το κράτος). 
> Πρόσφατα ήλθαν στην επιφάνεια και σχετικές φωτογραφίες με τα ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ, ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ και άλλα.


Κι πολλα αλλα.... Εγω απλως εδειξα στοιχεια για το *Χειμαρρα*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εψαξα και νομιζω οτι αυτα τα αρθρα απο τον _Ριζοσπαστη_ της 22ας Ιανουαριου 1947 δεν εχουν παρουσιασθει εδω προηγουμενως

19470122 Heimarra1.jpg
19470122 Heimarra2.jpg
19470122 Heimarra3.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

(εφημ. "Ριζοσπάστης": 7 Μάρτη 1947)

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Από τους 383 νεκρούς του "Χειμάρα", 39 ήταν κομ*****στές που μεταφέρονταν στους τόπους της εξορίας τους. Σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες όσων σώθηκαν, για να μη μπορούν να δραπατεύσουν, οι φύλακές τους τους είχαν δέσει στο αμπάρι, ασφαλίζοντας τα χέρια τους με χειροπέδες. Τα μέτρα αυτά έκαναν την διαφυγή πολύ δυσκολότερη. Εικοσιεννέα εκ των κρατουμένων ακολούθησαν το καράβι στο βυθό, ενώ δέκα κατόρθωσαν να σωθούν - ορισμένοι και να βοηθησουν στη διάσωση άλλων επιβατών.. Αυτό δεν τους γλίτωσε από την εξορία: με την επιστροφή τους στην Αθήνα, έφυγαν εκ νέου και με άλλα μέσα, για τους τόπους εξορίας τους._


Αγαπητέ μου ,

Σε δημοσίευμα του ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ ( συν/νο Β 65 21868 -1a.pdf) της 21/1/1947 υπάρχει η ΕΠΩΝΥΜΗ μαρτυρία του διασωθέντος ΕΞΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ ΣΙΜΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΟΣΤΑΘΗΣ που δήλωσε ότι οι εξόριστοι ήταν στο ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ και ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΕΜΕΝΟΙ.

Επίσης στο ίδιο φύλλο θα διαβάσεις και άλλες επώνυμες μαρτυρίες ΕΞΟΡΙΣΤΩΝ στις οποίες πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι ήταν στο αμπάρι και δεμένοι

Πηγή : nlg.gr

Α 65_-1_41678a.pdf

Β 65_21868_-1a.pdf

Γ 65_21869_-1a.pdf

Δ 65_21867_-1a.pdf 

Επίσης αγαπητέ emerald παραθέτω ένα ακόμη δημοσίευμα του ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ που αναφέρεται στο ναυάγιο.


Να και ένα απόσπασμα δημοσιεύματος του ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ για τα 50 χρόνια απο το ναυάγιο του Χειμάρα.

Πηγή : http://www1.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=3630819&publDate=


Σάββατο 18 Γενάρη 1997 
 
Σελίδα 10 

ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ 
Πενήντα χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του "Χειμάρρα"

Πριν ακριβώς πενήντα χρόνια, την Κυριακή 19 Ιανουαρίου 1947, συνέβαινε στον Ευβοϊκό μία από τις μεγαλύτερες ναυτικές τραγωδίες αυτού του αιώνα. Το επιβατηγό πλοίο "Χειμάρρα", που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκης - Πειραιά, βυθίστηκε μετά την πρόσκρουσή του σε νάρκη παίρνοντας μαζί του στα παγωμένα νερά 374 ψυχές. Η τραγωδία συνέβη στις 4.10 το πρωί της Κυριακής, 1,5 μίλι από τη νησίδα Καβαλλιανή στον Κάτω Κάβο της Εύβοιας. Οι έρευνες για την αναζήτηση των ναυαγών άρχισαν μετά 10 ώρες! Τα ναρκαλιευτικά και τα πλοιάρια δύο μέρες μάζευαν επιπλέοντα πτώματα στον Ευβοϊκό. Τελικά, από τους 620 επιβαίνοντες μπόρεσαν να σωθούν, αφού πάλεψαν με τα κύματα, 246 άτομα.
Ανάμεσα στους επιβάτες ήταν και 36 πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι που μεταφέρονταν σε διάφορους τόπους εξορίας. Μόνο δέκα από αυτούς μπόρεσαν να σωθούν. Στον κατάλογο των θυμάτων περιλαμβάνονται πολλά στελέχη της ΚΟ Θεσσαλονίκης του ΚΚΕ, συνδικαλιστές από όλη τη Μακεδονία, προοδευτικοί δημοσιογράφοι κλπ.
Οι ανακρίσεις τις επόμενες μέρες έδειξαν ότι ο ασύρματος του πλοίου δε λειτούργησε για να δώσει το στίγμα και να εκπέμψει SOS, καθώς με την έκρηξη καταστράφηκαν οι λυχνίες του πομπού. Η νάρκη παρασύρθηκε λόγω της θαλασσοταραχής από τα παρακείμενα του διαύλου ναυσιπλοϊας ναρκοπέδια. Υποστηρίχτηκε επίσης ότι το πλοίο δεν πέρασε από το δίαυλο ναυσιπλοϊας αλλά αριστερότερα. Επικράτησε μεγάλη σύγχυση και πανικός. Οι λέμβοι και σχεδίες βυθίζονταν από το μεγάλο αριθμό των επιβαινόντων ή ανατρέπονταν πριν ακόμη επιβιβαστούν σ' αυτές οι ναυαγοί. Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν και πολλοί οπλίτες, οι οποίοι έπεφταν στη θάλασσα με τα ρούχα, με αποτέλεσμα να πνίγονται αμέσως στα παγωμένα νερά. Από τις ανακρίσεις επίσης προέκυψε ότι οι ένοπλοι χωροφύλακες και οπλίτες που επέβαιναν στη "Χειμάρρα" - 203 τον αριθμό - δεν επειθάρχησαν στις διαταγές του πλοιάρχου και κατέλαβαν πρώτοι τις ναυαγοσωστικές λέμβους, αφήνοντας στο πλοίο αβοήθητους γυναίκες και παιδιά.
Στις εφημερίδες της εποχής γράφτηκε τις επόμενες μέρες ότι οι 550 επιβάτες ήταν στοιβαγμένοι σ' ένα καράβι - καρυδότσουφλο στο οποίο επικρατούσε το αδιαχώρητο. Το σκάφος ήταν παμπάλαιο. Είχε κατασκευαστεί στην Αγγλία το 1905 και ήταν εκτοπίσματος 1.221 τόνων. Οπως επίσης καταγγέλλονταν, δύο χρόνια μετά την αποχώρηση των ναζί κατακτητών, σε όλα σχεδόν τα πλευρά των θαλάσσιων συγκοινωνιών εξακολουθούσαν να υπάρχουν ναρκοπέδια. Ακόμη και ο Θερμαϊκός δεν είχε καθαριστεί από τις νάρκες. Το μετακατοχικό κράτος του Ζώφου και η πλουτοκρατία δε σκότωναν το λαό μόνο με τα στρατοδικεία.
Η Εκτελεστική Επιτροπή της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας δύο μέρες μετά το ναυάγιο έβγαλε ανακοίνωση με την οποία καταγγέλλονταν η αδράνεια του κράτους, τόσο για την περισυλλογή των πτωμάτων όσο και για την περίθαλψη των διασωθέντων.
Ενας από τους επιζήσαντες του ναυαγίου, ο *Αλέκος Ξυλάκης , που μεταφερόταν μαζί με άλλους 35 συντρόφους του στην εξορία, θυμάται*:
"Επιβιβαστήκαμε στο "Χειμάρρα" στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης κατά τις 7 το πρωί. Μόλις ξεκίνησε το πλοίο, εμείς οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι διαμαρτυρηθήκαμε γιατί μας είχαν δεμένους. Μετά την επίμονη στάση μας, ήρθε ο καπετάνιος και είπε στους αστυνομικούς να μας λύσουν. Τα προβλήματα άρχισαν μόλις το πλοίο βγήκε από τον Θερμαϊκό. Επαθε βλάβη και για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ήμασταν ακυβέρνητοι. Στη 1 τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής φθάσαμε στη Χαλκίδα και σε λίγο το "Χειμάρρα" απέπλευσε. Μετά από λίγες ώρες το πλοίο συγκλονίστηκε από μια τρομερή έκρηξη. Επακολούθησε πανικός. Δε λειτουργούσε τίποτε. Επικράτησε απόλυτο σκοτάδι. Το "Χειμάρρα" ήταν ακυβέρνητο. *Ολοι οι πολιτικοί εξόριστοι είχαμε συγκεντρωθεί στο κατάστρωμα.* Ενας σύντροφός μου, ο Αριστείδης, είχε μία λάμπα θυέλλης και την άναψε. Ο Παναγιώτης ο Τάρπογλου έρχεται και μας λέει ότι τα αμπάρια γεμίσανε νερό. *Από ένα* *κιβώτιο παίρνουμε σωσίβια.* Βγάζω τα ρούχα μου, το φοράω και ζητάω από τους άλλους συγκρατούμενούς μου να κάνουν το ίδιο. Το καράβι απότομα γέρνει αριστερά και αρχίζει να βυθίζεται. Ανέβηκα στην κουπαστή και έπεσα στη θάλασσα. Στο μεταξύ πολλές ναυαγοσωστικές βάρκες άρχισαν να αναποδογυρίζουν γιατί ήταν υπερφορτωμένες. Οι στιγμές ήταν εφιαλτικές. Από όλα τα σημεία ακούγονταν σπαρακτικές κραυγές βοήθειας. Κολυμπώ μερικά μέτρα και βλέπω τη λάμπα να τρεμοσβήνει και ακριβώς την ώρα εκείνη το πλοίο να χάνεται. Καθώς κολυμπούσα προς την ακτή ένιωθα κάθε λίγο τα σώματα των πνιγμένων που ανέβαιναν στην επιφάνεια του νερού. Μετά από ώρες έφθασα στην ακτή. Στις δέκα το πρωί πέρασε ένα καϊκι και όπως οι ναυτικοί με είδαν να στέκομαι γυμνός στην ακτή, ήρθαν κοντά μου".
Τους οχτώ πολιτικούς εξόριστους γρήγορα η Ασφάλεια τους εντόπισε στα λιμάνια ή στα νοσοκομεία και τους συνέλαβε. Δύο μόνο μπόρεσαν να ξεφύγουν. Ο *Σ. Κοντοστάθης* και ο *Αλ. Ξυλάκης,* οι οποίοι γρήγορα ήρθαν σε επαφή με το Κόμμα στην Αθήνα. Αυτό κράτησε μέχρι τον Αύγουστο του '47.




> Υπάρχει κατάσταση με τα ονόματα των αδικοχαμένων; 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Δε ξέρω αν σου έχουν απαντήσει αλλά κοίτα στα παραπάνω , όσο βέβαια διαβάζονται και συγκεκριμένα στο Γ 65 21869 1a.pdf

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σημαντικα ντοκουμεντα που δειχνουν οτι η υποθεση ειχε φτασει να γινει μυθιστοριμα με καποιες και καλα γκριζες ζωνες

----------


## a.molos

> Πολυ σημαντικα ντοκουμεντα που δειχνουν οτι η υποθεση ειχε φτασει να γινει μυθιστοριμα με καποιες και καλα γκριζες ζωνες


  Δυστυχώς απο ντοκουμέντα (εκ του λατινικού  documentum- απόδειξη,τεκμήριο) δεν γράφονται  μυθιστορήματα ( οπου ιστορούνται φανταστικά περιστατικά ) αλλά  ιστορία, όπου πάντα,απο την αρχαιότητα έως τις μέρες μας,  σε κάθε ανθρωπινη δραστηριότητα υπήρχαν (και υπάρχουν) γκρίζες ζώνες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ακομη φωτογραφιες του *Hertha* που μου επεσαν στα χερια μου


HERTA1.jpg

HERTA2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ομορφη και σπανια καρποσταλ του  *Hertha

*Hertha1.jpg
Hertha2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια πολυ σπανια καρτ ποσταλ του *Hertha*  που εφθασε στα χερια μου αυτην την εβδομαδα. Νομιζω οτι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βλεπουμε τοσο καλα ολο το πλοιο.

Hertha.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθε μηνα ψαχνω για καινουριες φωτογραφιες του αγαπημενου μου πλοιου....  του *Hertha,* μετεπειτα *Χειμαρρα*. Ιδου η τελευταια που βρηκα.

Hertha.jpg


Κια μια το αδελφου πλοιου *Odin

*Odin.jpg

Απο www.ebay.de

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο φωτογραφιες/καρτποσταλ του περιφημου _Hertha_ που τις βλεπουμε για πρωτη φορα.

Hertha.jpg

Hertha3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες ακομη φωτογραφιες και καρτ ποσταλ εποχης το αγαπημενου πλοιου *Χειμαρρα* (πρωην *Hertha)*.

1936
Hertha 1936.jpg

Hertha.jpg

Hertha2.jpg

Και το *Χειμαρρα* σε δρομολογια για την Θεσσαλονικη και την Τηνο/Ικαρια στις 19 Ιολιου 1946.
19460719 EEAS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος είχαμε δει τα δρομολόγια του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ από τον Πειραιά προς
Βόλο-Θεσσαλονίκη, Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Σάμο.

Σε αυτή την καταχώρηση από τις 12/11/46 βλέπουμε το πλοίο να κάνει και δυο κοντινά δρομολόγια προς Σύρο-Τήνο-Άνδρο και προς Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.

12-11-46.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία και μια καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου ως HERTHA που δεν έχει ανέβει προηγουμένως.

P35E.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σειρα απο καινουριες καρτ ποσταλ γι ατο πολυ αγαπητο πλοιο *Hertha* που μετα απο τοσα ανεμελα προπολεμικα ταξιδια εγινα μια παο τις μεγαλες μεταπολεμικες τραγωδιες της ακτοπλοιας μας...

Hertha1.jpgHertha2.jpgHertha3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σειρα απο καινουριες καρτ ποσταλ του *Hertha* 

Hertha4.jpgHertha5.jpgHertha6.jpg 

Και ενα εκτακτο δρομολογιο του *Χειμαρρα* για την Τηνο τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1946 (Καθημερινη)

19460815 Heimarra Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στα παλια φυλλα της _Καθημερινης_  βρηκα μερικα ακομη αρθρα και αφηγησεις για το τραγικο ναυαγιο του πλοιου *Χειμαρρα*.

Στις 8 Ιανουαριου 1947, διαβαζουμε για μια προσπαθεια να ανελκυσθη το πηδαλιο του πλοιου.
19470108Heimara Kathimerinh.jpg

*Η παγωμενη θαλασσα ηταν πηχτρα απο ανθρωπους. Αρχισα να μαζευω, να μαζευω...
*
Δραματικη περιγραφη του τι εγινε στον Ευβοικο εκεινο το βραδυ απο τον Δημητρη Ιορδανογλου, καπετανιο του μικρου "Εχει ο Θεος". Τετοια περιγραφη εχουν κανει μονο οι καλλιτεροι Ελληνες πεζογραφοι... 
*... και ξαναγυρισα στο πανηγυρι του Χαροντα...

*Μονο ο Ηλιας Βενεζης στην "Γαληνη" εχει αναλογες περιγραφες...
19470124 Heimara Kathimerinh.jpg
Καθημερινη, 24 Ιανουαριου 1947.

Στην Καθημερινη της 25ης Ιανουαριου 1947 διαβαζουε συνεντευξη του πλοιαρχου Σπυρου Μπιλινη.

Η καταστροφη ηρχισεν απο της στιγμης καθ ην αι 6 λεμβοι του πλοιου κετεληφθηασαν εξ εφοδου απο τους ενοπλους κυριως επιβατας

19470125 Heimara Kathimerinh.jpg

Στην Καθημερινη της 26ης Ιανουαριου 1947 διαβαζουμε μια αφηγηση της κας Ελ. Παπαδοπουλου που σημειωνει

Εκει περασαμε τρεις ωρες θανασιμης αγωνιας, περιμενοντας τις τρεις βαρκες του καραβιου που πηραν οι πιο καπατσοι επιβατες

19470126 Heimara Kathimerinh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βρίσκομαι Σταμάτη μέρη όπου έγινε γνωστό προπολεμικά το Hertha. Χθες επισκέφθηκα το Ναυτικό Μουσείο του Ροστόκ. Εδω δυο καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν σήμερα έγινε το τραγικό ναυάγιο του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ και να ανεβάσω μια από τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες στον τόπο του ναυαγίου, τραβηγμένη από ένα από τα πολεμικά που έσπευσαν στο σημείο. Μπροστά βλέπουμε τις νησίδες Βεργούδια.

himara - 19-Jan.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φιλε ellinis το σημειο που μας δειχνεις περνατε τα φερρυ απο Στυρα για Αγ.Μαρινα οπως στη φωτο που επισυναπτω IMG_9720.jpg

Απο την βαση του Ναυτικου ειναι παρα πολυ κοντα και εχω ακουσει ιστοριες που εχουν <κλεψει> βραδυ με φεγγαραδα θαλασσιο ποδηλατο της βασης για να το βρουν

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν είκοσι οχτώ  :Concern:  χρόνια έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια εφημερίδα με αυτή η φωτογραφία, με τη λεζάντα να γράφει οτι βλέπουμε το μικρό ΕΦΗ του Μουνδρέα που μετέφερε πολιτικούς κρατούμενους στη Μακρόνησο. Για καιρό αναρωτιόμουν πιο είναι το πλοίο αφού δεν είχα ξανακούσει για κάποιο ΕΦΗ του Μουνδρέα. Ίσως κάποια θαλαμηγός του εφοπλιστή, είχα σκεφτεί... Από τότε περίμενε η φωτογραφία να βρεθεί κάποια απάντηση. Έτσι, ρώτησα κάποτε και στο φόρουμ _εδώ_, χωρίς όμως αποτέλεσμα.
Πριν περίπου δυο χρόνια ξανακοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία συνειδητοποίησα ξαφνικά πως κοιτούσα το τραγικό ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ! Είναι η τρίτη φωτογραφία που έρχεται στην επιφάνεια να δείχνει το πλοίο υπό Ελληνική σημαία. Η μια είναι _εκείνη_ των Ηνωμένων Φωτορεπόρτερ (μάλλον το δείχνει μόλις είχε καταπλεύσει στην Ελλάδα) που δημοσίευσαν οι εφημερίδες της εποχής και χρησιμοποίησαν οι Κοντογεώργης και Βελέτζας για τους πίνακες τους. Η δεύτερη είναι _αυτη_ από τη "Ναυτική Ελλάς" της εποχής.
Τελευταία στιγμή προλάβαμε να τη συμπεριλάβουμε και στο κεφάλαιο που αφορούσε το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ στο βιβλίο "Κατάδυση στην Ιστορία". 
Μιας και η λεζάντα ήταν άστοχη, χρειάζεται να μελετήσει κανείς τις ακτές για να σιγουρευτεί οτι πρόκειται πράγματι για τη Μακρόνησο και όχι κάποιο άλλο νησί. Αν είναι πράγματι εκεί, τότε η φωτογραφια έχει μια "πρόσθετη αξία" μιας και δείχνει το άτυχο πλοίο σε ένα μέρος λίγα μίλια νοτιότερα από εκεί που τελικά βυθίστηκε...

efi.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ellinis   ειναι  συλλεκτικο και σπανιο το ντοκουμεντο που μας χαρισες!!!    
  Πραγματικα   ειναι μολις η τριτη φωτογραφια του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΑ που βλεπουμε!!! _

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Πριν είκοσι οχτώ  χρόνια έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια εφημερίδα με αυτή η φωτογραφία, με τη λεζάντα να γράφει οτι βλέπουμε το μικρό ΕΦΗ του Μουνδρέα που μετέφερε πολιτικούς κρατούμενους στη Μακρόνησο. 
> 
> Μιας και η λεζάντα ήταν άστοχη, χρειάζεται να μελετήσει κανείς τις ακτές για να σιγουρευτεί οτι πρόκειται πράγματι για τη Μακρόνησο και όχι κάποιο άλλο νησί. Αν είναι πράγματι εκεί, τότε η φωτογραφια έχει μια "πρόσθετη αξία" μιας και δείχνει το άτυχο πλοίο σε ένα μέρος λίγα μίλια νοτιότερα από εκεί που τελικά βυθίστηκε...
> 
> efi.jpg


Από τον χρονικό προσδιορισμό που δίνεις, αλλά και από τη γραμματοσειρά της λεζάντας, συμπεραίνω ότι πρόκειται για το εκτενές (σε συνέχειες) αφιέρωμα της εφημερίδας «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ» στη Μακρόνησο και τους εξορίστους, την άνοιξη του 1988.


Συντάκτης του ο γνωστός στιχουργός Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος…

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία είχε δημοσιευτεί στο φύλλο της 23ης Μαρτίου 1988 των Νέων. Καθώς το είχα κόψει, δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω οτι ήταν άρθρο του "προέδρου" αλλά καθώς τα υπόλοιπα ταιριάζουν, αν το θυμάσαι έτσι θα είναι.

----------


## τοξοτης

Εβδομήντα χρόνια κλείνουν σήμερα από την τραγωδία του<Ελληνικού Τιτανικού >  του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σαν σήμερα… 70 χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του ατμόπλοιου Χειμάρρα*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/istoria/istor...liou-chimarra/ .

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του HERTHA στην Κοπεγχάγη κατά τη διάρκεια του Β' Π.Π. με τη σημαία-μίασμα να κυματίζει στην πρύμνη του.

HERTHA samlinger.natmus.dk.jpg
Πηγή: samlinger.natmus.dk

----------


## Ellinis

Η θλιβερή επέτειος του ναυαγίου σήμερα, όταν το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ έξυσε με τα ύφαλα του τα πρανή μιας βραχονησίδας στα Βερδούγια με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί. Όπως και στην περίπτωση του Σάμινα λίγα εκατοστά παραπέρα και δεν θα είχε συμβεί τίποτα...
Να δούμε και την πορεία του πλοίου αντί της προβλεπόμενης, ενώ έχω σημειώσει και το σημείο που βυθίστηκε:

heimara 19 - 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σημερα θλιβερη επετειος...
ΟΙ γνωστοι μου απο την Ελευσινα μου  εδειξαν μια συνεντευξη της Κας Αθηνας Λιασκου για το ναυαγιο του  ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ στις   17 Γενάρη 1947.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MocP...XQpeiITJ1Xf-1g
Λ.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η θλιβερή επέτειος του ναυαγίου σήμερα, όταν το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ έξυσε με τα ύφαλα του τα πρανή μιας βραχονησίδας στα Βερδούγια με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί. Όπως και στην περίπτωση του Σάμινα λίγα εκατοστά παραπέρα και δεν θα είχε συμβεί τίποτα...
> Να δούμε και την πορεία του πλοίου αντί της προβλεπόμενης, ενώ έχω σημειώσει και το σημείο που βυθίστηκε:
> 
> heimara 19 - 1.jpg


Πολύ ωράια ιδέα! Να δούμε τις πορείες και στο χάρτη
Screenshot_20200119_222514[1].jpg

----------

